# 10/09 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - Tag Team Tournament begins!



## AEWMoxley

Who's excited for the only wrestling show on TV this week?


----------



## Death Rider

Looks like a very good show. My boy Havoc one match away from the world title roud.

(Shut up I know he is losing but let me have this)


----------



## EmbassyForever

damn good card. can't wait


----------



## Jedah

Looks like Page is gonna be the fifth member of the Elite going up against Jericho's gang after all. Makes sense when you consider their history.

Page vs. Hager as a hoss match at Full Gear?

Hopefully Darby wins. I expect that.

Mox will obviously beat Spears. It's the way he does that's going to be interesting, and Kenny will be lurking.

I'm betting on Private Party. They're a team that's getting over and the Bucks are embroiled in a faction war right now.

I wonder what they're gonna do with the women, too.

See you all on Wednesday for the real A-show.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Mox vs. Spears
*Bucks vs. Private Party
*Allin vs. Havoc
*Hager & Jericho vs. Hangman & Dustin

A solid follow up from last week.



Death Rider said:


> Looks like a very good show. My boy Havoc one match away from the world title roud.
> 
> (Shut up I know he is losing but let me have this)


#1, how dare you post that epic theme song only to remind he can't use it anymore.

#2, Low key rooting for Havoc just to see @Donnie have to witness "Cool Dad" beating Havoc.


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> *Mox vs. Spears
> *Bucks vs. Private Party
> *Allin vs. Havoc
> *Hager & Jericho vs. Hangman & Dustin
> 
> A solid follow up from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> #1, how dare you post that epic theme song only to remind he can't use it anymore.
> 
> #2, Low key rooting for Havoc just to see @Donnie have to witness "Cool Dad" beating Havoc.


The moment when Havoc shocks the world and becomes AEW champion :banderas


----------



## ElTerrible

Smart move to introduce Allin and Havoc in a world title eliminator, which immediately makes them seem upper tier. I expect Allin to win a competitive match, then losing another competitive match against Jericho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I can't wait for this and also AEW Dark. :mark This feels like a company that actually cares about the product they present and their fans. :banderas


----------



## Hangman

Any word yet on Wardlow?


----------



## Mango13

Show looks like it should be good, excited for it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Looks like a solid show. That and we get the follow up of Jericho's faction with Jake Hager, LAX, and Guevara too.

Looking forward to it. Good to see a wrestling company that actually gives a fuck to put effort.


----------



## Aedubya

Joey Janela is apparently appearing too

Almost certain that Khan said at the post press conference that he would be wrestling


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

im in for an all round good show

but i feel they need to work on their flow? last week i felt the main event was rushed cus they ran out of time


----------



## Mango13

optikk sucks said:


> but i feel they need to work on their flow? last week i felt the main event was rushed cus they ran out of time



It was their first show, it'll get better as they get more shows and time under their belt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tully gets hot for it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181267949673439233


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn that's a good card!!


----------



## Aedubya

In that promo pic Jimmy Havoc looks like a young Ozzy Osbourne lol

Havoc will love that!


----------



## Corey

Everyone else in the Elite has seemed to lose their focus. I think the Bucks focus might be elsewhere now too. Private Party could pull off a major upset!

I hope they give Moxley a mic at some point too.


----------



## Shepard

This is quite a minor point but I really hope Mox wrestles in his njpw gear (or something close to it) as opposed to what he wore v Janela; I get the sense it'll be the latter but it'd be nice if that's just his regular attire and he only wore it then bc it was unsanctioned. He looks 10x better in traditional gear imo :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox did say he hates wrestling in full pants - so, `i think it is NJPW gear


----------



## Erik.

Hopefully with Spears back on screen, we may get something to do with that "Inner Circle" he was teasing too.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Aedubya said:


> Joey Janela is apparently appearing too
> 
> Almost certain that Khan said at the post press conference that he would be wrestling


I hope he does because then my "Slap Janella Line (starts here)" sign won't be for nothing.


----------



## captainzombie

AEWMoxley said:


> Who's excited for *two*wrestling show on TV this week?


One slight correction, don't forget NWA and even MLW. 

This weeks card looks very good, and hope to see Spears and Mox go nuts and maybe only way to protect both guys is to maybe have some kind of double DQ. Would suck to see Spears lose yet again, especially with how ravage Tully is being on social media.

I think WWE really shot themselves in the foot last week and into Sunday's PPV with some of the boneheaded movies. I hope that AEW is on their feet this week as they can rope in more viewers if they can play their cards right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rooting for Darby. (Y)


----------



## Taroostyles

I'll be at the show and cant wait. My predictions 

Jericho/Sammy over Page/Dustin 
Moxley over Spears 
Darby over Havoc 
Bucks over Private Party 

Semis of the tag tourney will be Bucks vs Jurassic and SCU vs Dark Order


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Give us a live report there, breh :cudi


----------



## Corey

I absolutely LOVE the fact that the show immediately re-airs on TNT at 10PM. I work every Wednesday night and usually get home around 9:30 so I get to come home and catch the main event and then watch the rest of the show right after. This company is doing so many things right! :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The card looks great. I really hope Private Party beat the Bucks because I do want them to be the first Tag Champs.

Spears will lose to Mox but that's okay: At this point I'm just glad he's getting used and I get to see him on TV. 

Darby and Jimmy will be a good match. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Mox Girl

I really hope they don't have Omega cost Mox the match. Mox doesn't even have any legit wins yet cos I think the Fyter Fest match didn't count, right?

I wish he'd cut a promo too, but I'm probably wanting too much :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181305279570427905
HYPE! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

As a AEW fanboy I feel I can have some criticism.

I don't like that the Havoc/Darby match determines a title shot. That's too WWE for my taste.

I mean, we all know Jericho will win, but when you are setting up a ratings system, how does permanent mid card acts like Havoc/Darby gets a crack at the belt before a guy that has beat Hangman and Omega clean in Pac?

Everything is great AEW. Keep doing what you're doing, and screw WWE.

Also excited for Mox/Spears.

I thought Lucha bros was kicking off the tourney this week?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TheLooseCanon said:


> As a AEW fanboy I feel I can have some criticism.
> 
> I don't like that the Havoc/Darby match determines a title shot. That's too WWE for my taste.
> 
> I mean, we all know Jericho will win, but when you are setting up a ratings system, how does permanent mid card acts like Havoc/Darby gets a crack at the belt before a guy that has beat Hangman and Omega clean in Pac?
> 
> Everything is great AEW. Keep doing what you're doing, and screw WWE.
> 
> Also excited for Mox/Spears.
> 
> I thought Lucha bros was kicking off the tourney this week?


I’m pretty sure this match is going to serve some other purpose. They’re going to build up the next title contender to make it feel like the match is important, but it’s going to be used to get somebody else over, and I’m betting it will be someone from Jericho’s stable. Maybe even another new addition. 

And who’s saying that Darby or Havoc are permanent midcarders? Darby has been over pretty solidly whenever he’s out. He had a pretty damn good match with Cody, I think a match with him and Jericho could be very entertaining. 

Or ... there’s always the possibility that Havoc gets the shot. Supposedly he’s had some respectable title runs in other promotions —they could certainly use that to sell his deservedness of a shot here. Lots of possibilities. I’d much rather see matches like these than spamming Cody vs Jericho from now until hell freezes over. This is how they build up those midcarders into credible main event challengers. Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## RiverFenix

Havok being in a #1 contender's match is a joke. Nobody can defend that. 

Should have never had a title shot on television a few weeks in at all. Putting Havok one win away makes it even worse.


----------



## TwistedLogic

TheLooseCanon said:


> How does permanent mid card acts like Havoc/Darby gets a crack at the belt before a guy that has beat Hangman and Omega clean in Pac?


Darby's W/L record makes him a completely sensical contender at this point. PAC probably wasn't available so they threw Havok in there because they probably have some chemistry and have fought before.

I personally think Havok/Darby is going to go over with the casuals. Both guys who have an obvious character on the surface who will be doing edgy spots in the ring. The lapsed fans are gonna be into it. I'm excited to see what they can do.

Would mark for another skateboard spot from Darby. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl

I wonder what extras they're planning for the people who bought AEW Plus subs. The dark matches will be on YT, so it's not those. What else could they give us? :hmm:


----------



## RBrooks

Shepard said:


> This is quite a minor point but I really hope Mox wrestles in his njpw gear (or something close to it) as opposed to what he wore v Janela; I get the sense it'll be the latter but it'd be nice if that's just his regular attire and he only wore it then bc it was unsanctioned. He looks 10x better in traditional gear imo :lol


Eh, couldn't disagree more. He just looks so badass in this attire, I feel like it's much more fitting for him, because he's a brawler rather than some traditional technical wrestler. And when he enters the ring wearing his NJPW gear AND a jacket... idk, looks goofy to me. Look at him in jacket and pants, though... cool as fuck. 

But you will get what you want probably, because Mox said he doesn't want to wear pants.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I like the card on this event. Something to look forward too this week. Thank goodness!


----------



## shandcraig

OMG when all you hear is Jon saying I AM ALIVE in such a crazy voice. That has me hyped for the show


----------



## MetalKiwi

Mox Girl said:


> I wonder what extras they're planning for the people who bought AEW Plus subs. The dark matches will be on YT, so it's not those. What else could they give us? :hmm:


Behind the scenes stuff would be cool I think.


----------



## Mox Girl

RBrooks said:


> Eh, couldn't disagree more. He just looks so badass in this attire, I feel like it's much more fitting for him, because he's a brawler rather than some traditional technical wrestler. And when he enters the ring wearing his NJPW gear AND a jacket... idk, looks goofy to me. Look at him in jacket and pants, though... cool as fuck.
> 
> But you will get what you want probably, because Mox said he doesn't want to wear pants.


I like the idea that he keeps New Japan and AEW separate and wears trunks in Japan and pants in AEW.

And I believe he just said he didn't want to wear jeans in the ring anymore, not all pants 

But we'll see in a few days what he decides to wear.


----------



## RBrooks

Mox Girl said:


> I like the idea that he keeps New Japan and AEW separate and wears trunks in Japan and pants in AEW.
> 
> And I believe he just said he didn't want to wear jeans in the ring anymore, not all pants
> 
> But we'll see in a few days what he decides to wear.


But when he was directly asked what he would like to wear, I think he kinda dodged the question, and I had a feeling he wanted to wear his NJPW gear and only wore pants for the hardcore match. 

Anyway, thank god we'll know soon enough, I feel weird discussing the guy's pants mega


----------



## KennyOmegaa

TheLooseCanon said:


> As a AEW fanboy I feel I can have some criticism.
> 
> I don't like that the Havoc/Darby match determines a title shot. That's too WWE for my taste.
> 
> I mean, we all know Jericho will win, but when you are setting up a ratings system, how does permanent mid card acts like Havoc/Darby gets a crack at the belt before a guy that has beat Hangman and Omega clean in Pac?
> 
> Everything is great AEW. Keep doing what you're doing, and screw WWE.
> 
> Also excited for Mox/Spears.
> 
> I thought Lucha bros was kicking off the tourney this week?



Idk, it'd be like giving somebody like Ricochet or Ali a world title match, something WWE would never do this early in Darby's career, or ever. Darby bumping like crazy for Jericho will be great, assuming be wins. Darby having a tie against Cody (#1 in kayfabe next to Jericho) is more impressive than Pac having only 1 clean win

I don't think it's a good idea to give Pac a shot right now.

1) shouldn't be on free TV 
2) need to continue to build him as a destructive monster for the general audience
3) his goals are too similar to Jericho. In kayfabe, Pac wants to take out everyone. Needs to continue on that path.


----------



## Mox Girl

RBrooks said:


> But when he was directly asked what he would like to wear, I think he kinda dodged the question, and I had a feeling he wanted to wear his NJPW gear and only wore pants for the hardcore match.
> 
> Anyway, thank god we'll know soon enough, I feel weird discussing the guy's pants mega


Ha :lol He wore the same gear for so damn long, it's nice to be able to speculate on what he'll wear cos he never changed his look up in WWE unless The Shield was together.


----------



## Donnie

I like Mox's shorts :side: 

Darby vs Havoc is going to bang :rusevyes Can't wait for Darby to break the internet when he takes a 7/10 bump on the Darby scale :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox should always wear the shorts in wrestling matches.

When in 'hardcore' gimmick matches, street clothes.


----------



## RBrooks

I guess I'm in the minority, then.

:ciampa


----------



## candice-wrestling

Super keen for Mox's match! I hope he cuts a promo after!


----------



## Mox Girl

BTW I like Mox in the trunks/shorts too, I like looking at his legs :lol Plus he wore them in FCW and in the indies so it's not like it's new or anything haha.

And I doubt we'll get a match AND a promo from him this week. I think the show is too heavily stacked to have room for both.


----------



## Necrolust

Very good looking card, Bucks can afford a loss, they won’t get hurt from that. 

Dustin slugging it out against Swa...Hager!, will be great. Just a old school slobberknocker.


----------



## Corey

Jimmy HAVOC people. Havoc.



Mox Girl said:


> I wonder what extras they're planning for the people who bought AEW Plus subs. The dark matches will be on YT, so it's not those. What else could they give us? :hmm:


Did they promise you guys extras?


----------



## Shaun_27

No interest in Jenelle vs Havoc so will probably skip that but the rest looks great. Dustin in action :mark


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Jimmy HAVOC people. Havoc.
> 
> 
> Did they promise you guys extras?


Yes  

We got Dynamite without the add breaks so we saw everything, which was cool as hell. But CODY and Fite has promised us stuff no one else is getting, what that is, we don't know :lenny2


----------



## RBrooks

Donnie said:


> We got Dynamite without the add breaks so we saw everything, which was cool as hell. But CODY and Fite has promised us stuff no one else is getting, what that is, we don't know


Well, technically it already was the stuff no one else was getting :lol


----------



## Intimidator3

Nice card. Mox vs Spears should be a good one. I’d put The Bucks vs PP out there first, just let them go crazy out the gate. I think I like the Dustin/Hangman team. Hope they win with some kind of brawl after. Boston can have hot crowds, hope this one is as good as last week’s.

Another vote for Mox shorts.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Necrolust said:


> Very good looking card, Bucks can afford a loss, they won’t get hurt from that.
> 
> Dustin slugging it out against Swa...Hager!, will be great. Just a old school slobberknocker.


He's tag teaming with Page against Jericho & Guevara isn't he?


----------



## Necrolust

MrEvans said:


> He's tag teaming with Page against Jericho & Guevara isn't he?


Oh shit, yeah you’re right. Space brained apparently or very wishful thinking to see them going at it 1 on 1.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don't think they'll have Hager active (IE> working a match) until after his upcoming fight


----------



## Lethal Evans

Necrolust said:


> Oh shit, yeah you’re right. Space brained apparently or very wishful thinking to see them going at it 1 on 1.


I was incredibly excited. A match I'd like to see at Full Gear tbh.


----------



## Necrolust

MrEvans said:


> I was incredibly excited. A match I'd like to see at Full Gear tbh.


Ah, sorry to get your hopes up man!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Moxley Vs Spears is legit a huge match to me. Maybe it's just the allure of Moxley wrestling on Television after all this months, Spears being a compelling act with Tully, whatever the case may be, that match should be great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It will be interesting to see what Spears brings to the party - just a straight-forward loss will hurt him pretty bad IMO

I don’t think he’ll win, but I hope it’s not the cleanest loss.

Then again, a clean loss is needed to build Mox - so, who knows


----------



## AEWMoxley

Any match involving Moxley is huge, even if it's against a jobber like Spears. Spears has nothing to do with it.

Spears is a jobber. There's no such thing as a "bad thing" for him. As a jobber, his role is to put others over clean, which is exactly what should happen here if the bookers are smart.


----------



## Oracle

AEWMoxley said:


> Any match involving Moxley is huge, even if it's against a jobber like Spears. Spears has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Spears is a jobber. There's no such thing as a "bad thing" for him. As a jobber, his role is to put others over clean, which is exactly what should happen here if the bookers are smart.


Absolute rubbish. 

Why would they put him with Tully if they didnt have big plans for him?

ridiculous take.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Oracle. said:


> Absolute rubbish.
> 
> Why would they put him with Tully if they didnt have big plans for him?
> 
> ridiculous take.


He literally jobbed clean in his first match with Tully as his manager. He was also eliminated from the Battle Royale at DON by a guy with no legs.

There has never been a bigger jobber in the history of professional wrestling than Shawn Spears.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I didn't know jobbers had managers like the legendary Tully Blanchard.

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DGenerationMC said:


> I didn't know jobbers had managers like the legendary Tully Blanchard.
> 
> Learn something new everyday.


You're welcome.


----------



## DOPA

Very good looking card. 

Finally caught up with AEW today, meaning I watched All Out and the 1st show. Hopefully can keep up regularly from now on .


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It will be interesting to see what Spears brings to the party - just a straight-forward loss will hurt him pretty bad IMO
> 
> I don’t think he’ll win, but I hope it’s not the cleanest loss.
> 
> Then again, a clean loss is needed to build Mox - so, who knows


I'm thinking Spears actually goes over, but absolutely not cleanly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I'm thinking Spears actually goes over, but absolutely not cleanly.


Brave call - would be worth it just to see the meltdown on here

Will even take some people off ignore just to witness


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Brave call - would be worth it just to see the meltdown on here
> 
> Will even take some people off ignore just to witness


For sure. My thinking is Mox is already over huge, so he doesn't need the win to get pushed up up the contender ladder right now. IF they want Spears to be a credible heel, he needs to start going over people, and as dirty as possible. Tully would have it no other way. 

I'm not saying that's definitely what's going to happen; but if it does, here's a possible reason for it. I know people want to see Mox destroy him, but there are bigger long-term reasons for him not to just yet. 

The more I think about it, the more I want it to happen just to watch one guy in particular totally lose his shit. :lmao


----------



## TwistedLogic

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181570191026786305


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brave call - would be worth it just to see the meltdown on here
> 
> Will even take some people off ignore just to witness <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. My thinking is Mox is already over huge, so he doesn't need the win to get pushed up up the contender ladder right now. IF they want Spears to be a credible heel, he needs to start going over people, and as dirty as possible. Tully would have it no other way.
> 
> I'm not saying that's definitely what's going to happen; but if it does, here's a possible reason for it. I know people want to see Mox destroy him, but there are bigger long-term reasons for him not to just yet.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I want it to happen just to watch one guy in particular totally lose his shit. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 nah it's actually not how aew book or thinks. Everyone thought that cody should have lost to spears because of the same "if they want to make him a credible heel..." and "it's a new character they cant have him..." but he still lost because cody was going to challenge Jericho. Same here mox is going to feud with omega and I am absolutely sure is the next in line to fight Jericho at a bug ppv. So I dont see him losing at all 
Also the omega loss at all out already took a lot of steam off the omega vs Moxley rivalry, making mox lose pretty much diminish heavily the value of the feud.
The "he is already a big name so a loss wont affect him ideology is actually something aew hasnt been doing so far. 
So yep I can see mox going over 100% here. I dont see them make mox lose on his very first TV debut match.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> For sure. My thinking is Mox is already over huge, so he doesn't need the win to get pushed up up the contender ladder right now. *IF they want Spears to be a credible heel*, he needs to start going over people, and as dirty as possible. Tully would have it no other way.


They don't. They made that abundantly clear when he jobbed clean to Cody, just like I told everyone.



> The more I think about it, the more I want it to happen just to watch one guy in particular totally lose his shit. :lmao


I know you do. You'll be praying with all of your might for it to happen. You'll be on the edge of your seat the entire match, hoping that you can come here and tell me your prediction was right. Your entire night will be built around this wish. Unfortunately, you're not getting what you want. Money Moxley is going to squash that _jobber_.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox and Omega isn't both going to do the losing streak thing. Mox will be booked strong like a Austin babyface. Omega is doing the sympathy babyface booking.


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mox and Omega isn't both going to do the losing streak thing. Mox will be booked strong like a Austin babyface. Omega is doing the sympathy babyface booking.


 yeah I was also thinking he was doing some heel shit ( might still happen). But after dynamite his angle seems way too babyface-ish and tony khan confirming that BTE isnt part of the storyline, and actually if you remove BTE he is doing a babyface rise back


But I do think he wont just be a babyface, mix will awaken another side. I can see him having not an alter ego entirely but some "snap bastard" omega to prevent him from going down the "muh bland babyface" direction.
I dont see mox losing tho I think he will fight Jericho at the next ppv after full gear


----------



## DGenerationMC

I've been convinced Kenny would cost Mox his match against Spears since the match was announced. Was surprised when Spears lost to Cody, so I feel he's due for a win. At least Mox would be protected in defeat. Makes too much sense not to do it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> nah it's actually not how aew book or thinks. Everyone thought that cody should have lost to spears because of the same "if they want to make him a credible heel..." and "it's a new character they cant have him..." but he still lost because cody was going to challenge Jericho. Same here mox is going to feud with omega and I am absolutely sure is the next in line to fight Jericho at a bug ppv. So I dont see him losing at all
> Also the omega loss at all out already took a lot of steam off the omega vs Moxley rivalry, making mox lose pretty much diminish heavily the value of the feud.
> *The "he is already a big name so a loss wont affect him ideology is actually something aew hasnt been doing so far. *
> So yep I can see mox going over 100% here. I dont see them make mox lose on his very first TV debut match.


I thought they just did it with the Bucks and Omega last week. 

They haven’t been on long enough to establish how they book and think. That’s the beauty of all this. 
Anything can happen.


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah it's actually not how aew book or thinks. Everyone thought that cody should have lost to spears because of the same "if they want to make him a credible heel..." and "it's a new character they cant have him..." but he still lost because cody was going to challenge Jericho. Same here mox is going to feud with omega and I am absolutely sure is the next in line to fight Jericho at a bug ppv. So I dont see him losing at all
> Also the omega loss at all out already took a lot of steam off the omega vs Moxley rivalry, making mox lose pretty much diminish heavily the value of the feud.
> *The "he is already a big name so a loss wont affect him ideology is actually something aew hasnt been doing so far. *
> So yep I can see mox going over 100% here. I dont see them make mox lose on his very first TV debut match.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they just did it with the Bucks and Omega last week.
> 
> They haven’t been on long enough to establish how they book and think. That’s the beauty of all this.
> Anything can happen.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah I agree but they first made sure to take out Kenny of the equation first so he wasnt visually associated with the loss 
And the bucks lost because the match was basically an handicap to them. And they were beaten by none other than Jericho and his new finisher.

I dont like the idea of mox losing in a not clean way because i know it will be difficult to justify Kenny costing him the match without a dq happening. They will do the same "dumb wwe referee". 

But yep it's pretty much impossible to know, it would feel weird to have spears Lose to cody but actually win against mox tho...just weird. But anything could happen at this point


----------



## The XL 2

I feel like in a legit rankings system, Pac would need to be included in a number 1 contender match. They could have done a triple threat with Havoc eating the pin to protect Pac if they didn't want to do Jericho/Pac. Ah well, I guess it isn't that big a deal.


----------



## imthegame19

Card for tomorrow 

The updated lineup for tomorrow's All Elite Wrestling Dynamite on TNT features:

*AEW Champion Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara vs. Dustin Rhodes & Adam "Hangman" Page.

*Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin, with the winner going on to challenge AEW Champion Chris Jericho the following week on Dynamite in Philadelphia. 

*The Young Bucks vs. Private Party as part of the AEW Tag Team Championship Tournament.

*Bea Priestley & Emi Sukura vs. AEW Women’s Champion Riho & Dr. Britt Baker.

*Jon Moxley vs. Shawn Spears.


Dustin/Hangman vs Jericho/Guvevera is the main event. So Moxley/Spears probably opening the show.


----------



## looper007

imthegame19 said:


> Card for tomorrow
> 
> The updated lineup for tomorrow's All Elite Wrestling Dynamite on TNT features:
> 
> *AEW Champion Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara vs. Dustin Rhodes & Adam "Hangman" Page.
> 
> *Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin, with the winner going on to challenge AEW Champion Chris Jericho the following week on Dynamite in Philadelphia.
> 
> *The Young Bucks vs. Private Party as part of the AEW Tag Team Championship Tournament.
> 
> *Bea Priestley & Emi Sukura vs. AEW Women’s Champion Riho & Dr. Britt Baker.
> 
> *Jon Moxley vs. Shawn Spears.
> 
> 
> Dustin/Hangman vs Jericho/Guvevera is the main event. So Moxley/Spears probably opening the show.


Good to see Emi Sakura on the card, loved her Queen homage at DON. Also was her birthday a few days ago, so a nice present for her. I expect Nyla to come in and lead a beat down on everyone.

Bucks vs Private Party and Allin/Havoc should be very good TV matches, I expect LAX to cost the Bucks. Moxley/Spears and Jericho match to have some more build towards the matches for the next PPV.

Great match card.


----------



## rexmundi

My hunger for AEW has only grown since wwe shat the bed from smackdown though raw. I am more than ready for an actually entertaining wrestling show. :mark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What are we thinking? Bigger number than last week?

I think it’ll be

Happy Sakura is back - wish it was a singles for her and Riho

Private Party has the moves, but they need to be smoother - hope we see that and the ‘event’ is not too big for them


----------



## captainzombie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I'm thinking Spears actually goes over, but absolutely not cleanly.


If they keep Tully with Spears, I don't think a loss will help him here and probably just damage him. I'd either go with him getting a DQ or having both go to a double DQ. I'm surprised that they have placed Spears in two matches in a row to get back to back losses after how they have presented him as being important part of AEW. Spears can't afford a loss here and maybe Omega causes Moxley to lose.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181730283843915778


----------



## Matthew Castillo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What are we thinking? Bigger number than last week?


I'm super conservitive, so I'm betting on about 1.2 million, but then again I was betting on .8 million for the debut so I know jack all.


----------



## Corey

Look at Riho lookin all cute with her lil title belt.  Seems like a surefire thing to me that Sakura will pin her in the tag match and earn the first women's title shot the next week in Philly.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

These cards are a little bit too packed for my tastes lmao, 5 matches is a ton, that's how many we had last week and the MJF/Cutler match was 3 minutes. Want some more promos and whatnot.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> These cards are a little bit too packed for my tastes lmao, 5 matches is a ton, that's how many we had last week and the MJF/Cutler match was 3 minutes. Want some more promos and whatnot.


Agreed. They need a lot more promos and outside of the ring (and preferably, outside of the arena) segments. More storylines and character development.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> Look at Riho lookin all cute with her lil title belt.  Seems like a surefire thing to me that Sakura will pin her in the tag match and earn the first women's title shot the next week in Philly.


Would be a wise decision to book that match. You can have Nyla come out and attack Riho after that match leading to a rematch between Nyla and Riho at Full Gear. I think Bea vs Britt should be booked for the pre show or main card for Full Gear.


----------



## Beatles123

*Dyyyyy-na-mite is comin', Dyyyyy-na-mite is comin'!

Alllllll Elite Wrestliiiiiiing!*

:lenny


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

looking forward to the bastard tonight.


----------



## patpat

Corey said:


> Look at Riho lookin all cute with her lil title belt. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/NCRsZl9.png" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" /> Seems like a surefire thing to me that Sakura will pin her in the tag match and earn the first women's title shot the next week in Philly.


 pinning your champion to get a title win. It's not terrible but I cant handle it anymore, wwe abused it to no extent. Also they need to make riho look strong


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> pinning your champion to get a title win. It's not terrible but I cant handle it anymore, wwe abused it to no extent. Also they need to make riho look strong


I feel you - but this is the NJPW way as well

Think we’ll have to live with that little trope for the smaller title defences


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Absolutely not, at no point should your champion take a pin in a non title match. That is the stupidest thing WWE does.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> pinning your champion to get a title win. It's not terrible but I cant handle it anymore, wwe abused it to no extent. Also they need to make riho look strong
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you - but this is the NJPW way as well
> 
> Think we’ll have to live with that little trope for the smaller title defences
Click to expand...

 not only they dont have the credibility of njpw, their title doesnt either. It's a newly crown champion. Just because it works with njpw doesnt mean it will work in the us 
There is no way they should do that fumb thing of pinning your champion on free TV. Wwe already abused it and it makes the champ looks absolutely bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hey, I’m with you.....

I just can’t blame them too much if they decide to go that route to establish a number 1 contender this early

Nothings perfect

Then again, maybe Sakura also has a claim if she pins Riho’s partner?


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Agreed. They need a lot more promos and outside of the ring (and preferably, outside of the arena) segments. More storylines and character development.


I don't think you'll see a lot of those because Khan don't like the idea of "invisible camera" backstage.


----------



## RapShepard

The thing is that's just a trope in wrestling. With champions being in so many exhibition matches it's inevitable they'll lose the occasional match. Unless you take the MMA approach of your champion only fights title matches, then eventually they're going to lose a non-title fight. 

You just have to find the right balance. Champion loses too much then it's like why are they even champ. But if they win too much the inevitable Superman criticism comes up.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> The thing is that's just a trope in wrestling. With champions being in so many exhibition matches it's inevitable they'll lose the occasional match. Unless you take the MMA approach of your champion only fights title matches, then eventually they're going to lose a non-title fight.
> 
> You just have to find the right balance. Champion loses too much then it's like why are they even champ. But if they win too much the inevitable Superman criticism comes up.


Doing it every now and then is fine. But yeah wwe used it way too much. One thing I have liked about becky and Kofi's in wwe is they rarely get pinned. Hopefully aew do the same so if it happens it feels speical. Tbh it is one of my least liked tropes though


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> Doing it every now and then is fine. But yeah wwe used it way too much. One thing I have liked about becky and Kofi's in wwe is they rarely get pinned. Hopefully aew do the same so if it happens it feels speical. Tbh it is one of my least liked tropes though


Yeah that did stand out for Kofi and Becky. But growing up on WCW and WWE, you beat the champ so you get a title shot is just ingrained in my brain as a thing. Especially for the midcard, women's, and tag titles. Hell they're doing it right now with the Viking Raiders "well you beat all the former champs and the current champs, so title shot" lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Champions shouldn't be wrestling too much unless it's a tag match tbh.


----------



## Saintpat

RapShepard said:


> The thing is that's just a trope in wrestling. With champions being in so many exhibition matches it's inevitable they'll lose the occasional match. Unless you take the MMA approach of your champion only fights title matches, then eventually they're going to lose a non-title fight.
> 
> You just have to find the right balance. Champion loses too much then it's like why are they even champ. But if they win too much the inevitable Superman criticism comes up.


Long long time ago in Georgia Championship Wrestling, Austin Idol turned this into a great angle.

He was was undefeated in GCW but ducking someone (Tommy Rich maybe) when he was TV champion and refusing to defend. The NWA ordered him to defend it the next week or be stripped. 

So instead of fighting Rich, he chose some random jobber. Then he jumped out of the ring when the bell rang and let himself be counted out. 

Cut a great promo on the jobber saying he had ended the streak, was the brightest prospect in GCW and deserved the next shot at the TV title since he now had to be the true No. 1 contender and being a fighting champ he would grant that shot two or three weeks later.

Of course he comes out in the title match and destroys the jobber in like 2 minutes.

Eventually they forced him to face the real No. 1 contender after that, but it was a great angle that drew a ton of heat.


----------



## Taroostyles

Cant wait going to the show tonight, gonna leave early as the Agganis Arena folks already saying the traffic and parking situation will be crazy. 

Anybody here go to last weeks show? Trying to get an idea of what merch will be available.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> Cant wait going to the show tonight, gonna leave early as the Agganis Arena folks already saying the traffic and parking situation will be crazy.
> 
> Anybody here go to last weeks show? Trying to get an idea of what merch will be available.


ENJOY!!


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Taroostyles said:


> Cant wait going to the show tonight, gonna leave early as the Agganis Arena folks already saying the traffic and parking situation will be crazy.
> 
> Anybody here go to last weeks show? Trying to get an idea of what merch will be available.


I was told by someone who works there that the nearby Wheelock College is closed after BU acquired it last year and it's a good place to park as no one checks there.


----------



## Death Rider

Saintpat said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that's just a trope in wrestling. With champions being in so many exhibition matches it's inevitable they'll lose the occasional match. Unless you take the MMA approach of your champion only fights title matches, then eventually they're going to lose a non-title fight.
> 
> You just have to find the right balance. Champion loses too much then it's like why are they even champ. But if they win too much the inevitable Superman criticism comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Long long time ago in Georgia Championship Wrestling, Austin Idol turned this into a great angle.
> 
> He was was undefeated in GCW but ducking someone (Tommy Rich maybe) when he was TV champion and refusing to defend. The NWA ordered him to defend it the next week or be stripped.
> 
> So instead of fighting Rich, he chose some random jobber. Then he jumped out of the ring when the ball rang and let himself be counted out.
> 
> Cut a great promo on the jobber saying he had ended the streak, was the brightest prospect in GCW and deserved the next shot at the TV title since he now had to be the true No. 1 contender and being a fighting champ he would grant that shot two or three weeks later.
> 
> Of course he comes out in the title match and destroys the jobber in like 2 minutes.
> 
> Eventually they forced him to face the real No. 1 contender after that, but it was a great angle that drew a ton of heat.
Click to expand...

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/iZUyDzA.gif" border="0" alt="" title="bjpenn" class="inlineimg" />

Clever unique way to use the trope.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

******PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******

There are two major baseball games happening tonight and if they happen to go into extra time they could be put on TNT meaning Dynamite could start later instead of 8 PM.

****** END OF PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******







Go to a bit before the 9 minute mark to hear it.( The guy flubs and says TNA but we all know he meant TNT.)


----------



## Taroostyles

The MLB playoff games are on TBS, not TNT


----------



## V-Trigger

There is no baseball scheduled for TNT tonight. It's on TBS. AEW won't be affected. I just looked on DirectTV.

Cody on WHW just mentioned that Hangman and Dustin reminds him of Barry Windham and Dustin back in the day :banderas


----------



## Taroostyles

So now I see people are speculating if the 5pm game runs long the 830 game could start on TNT as they have done this in the past. 

Now we have to be honest, the MLB is always going to be more valuable than pro wrestling so a network so this might be possible. But doing it in the middle of the show I think is really risky. 

If I'm TNA and AEW and you know this could be possible I would be moving the 1st hour now and getting the message out there ASAP. If they just cut out at 830 you are running a risk of losing new viewers and maybe not getting them back.


----------



## Lethal Evans

So, predictions for tonight?

I think Young Bucks lose and it causes frictions in The Elite with Kenny.

Mox goes over Spears, Kenny either attacks or appears with a promo.

Allin over Havoc. Allin drew with Cody, they're positioning him as a star IMO - although they'll make Havoc look good.

Jericho/Guevara beat Page & Dustin with interference from LAX & Hager. Cody and a debuting someone equal the odds and the heels retreat. Scurll debuting would be legit. His contract is up soon I believe?

1/2 matches of lower stars. Maybe a Janela match? 

I think just the one debut, I doubt they'll do many more anyway.


----------



## Taroostyles

Wont be Scurll as his contract isnt up until November but we could very well see him at Full Gear possibly. 

I still think Page might turn on the Elite tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Taroostyles said:


> Anybody here go to last weeks show? Trying to get an idea of what merch will be available.


From what I remember, merch didn't have too much variety. Cody stuff, a new Jericho shirt, new Kenny shirt and the AEW shirt/jacket combo. Was kinda disappointed I didn't see a Mox shirt. Other stands might've had more stuff, I'm just judging from the one I passed by near to my section on the first floor.


----------



## TD Stinger

With The Bucks and the Lucha Bros on the same side of the bracket, you have to think one of them is losing in the 1st round. I mean they could do that match again, but it just seems way too soon to do another normal match with them just after a brutal ladder match.

Question is will The Bucks or the Lucha Bros. lose? I'll pick the Bucks to lose, considering I think the Lucha Bros go farther here, possibly even win the whole thing while The Bucks feud with Jericho's new crew.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Match of the night is going to be Mox v Spears...

No.... Havoc v Allin

....... no..... Bucks v PP


......

Hangman / Dustin v Jericho / Sammy?

Dammit.....

Spears v Mox - that’s my final call


----------



## V-Trigger

I don't think that Hangman is turning considering that Kenny is the one turning after Full Gear if Mox kills him there.


----------



## NascarStan

Taroostyles said:


> So now I see people are speculating if the 5pm game runs long the 830 game could start on TNT as they have done this in the past.
> 
> Now we have to be honest, the MLB is always going to be more valuable than pro wrestling so a network so this might be possible. But doing it in the middle of the show I think is really risky.
> 
> If I'm TNA and AEW and you know this could be possible I would be moving the 1st hour now and getting the message out there ASAP. If they just cut out at 830 you are running a risk of losing new viewers and maybe not getting them back.


I'm pretty sure games that run over the other game is moved to MLB Network until the first game is over, it's what they have done in the past, plus TNT values are heavily so the game could also be moved to Tru TV


----------



## Taroostyles

TD Stinger said:


> With The Bucks and the Lucha Bros on the same side of the bracket, you have to think one of them is losing in the 1st round. I mean they could do that match again, but it just seems way too soon to do another normal match with them just after a brutal ladder match.
> 
> Question is will The Bucks or the Lucha Bros. lose? I'll pick the Bucks to lose, considering I think the Lucha Bros go farther here, possibly even win the whole thing while The Bucks feud with Jericho's new crew.


I thought that at 1st too but I feel like Jurassic Express needs a win really bad and they kind of setup SCU screwing Lucha Bros with last weeks segment. Think Bucks win tonight and face JE in the semis.


----------



## Aedubya

I think it's too obvious that Page could turn on The Elite and they seem to be 'laying it on too thick'

I think he will turn his back on them, not team up with Jericho & attack them but just leave them in the ring getting a beatdown

The lone gunslinger walks away up the ramp to the back not showing any remorse at all


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Match of the night is going to be Mox v Spears...
> 
> No.... Havoc v Allin
> 
> ....... no..... Bucks v PP
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Hangman / Dustin v Jericho / Sammy?
> 
> Dammit.....
> 
> Spears v Mox - that’s my final call


Maybe. :lol


----------



## Aedubya

Darby pins Havoc

PP win due to interference from LAX

Spears winning..interference from Omega

Riho pins for the win (Bea & Britt scrap post match)

Hangman pins Guevara (Jericho gang come down and beat down, elite come down and get beat down - hangman walks away)


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Taroostyles said:


> The MLB playoff games are on TBS, not TNT


Did you read what I said or watch the video? 

I never said the games weren't on TBS. I mentioned they could be put on TNT if they go to extra time. Threatening Dynamite from starting on time.


----------



## RapShepard

Saintpat said:


> Long long time ago in Georgia Championship Wrestling, Austin Idol turned this into a great angle.
> 
> 
> 
> He was was undefeated in GCW but ducking someone (Tommy Rich maybe) when he was TV champion and refusing to defend. The NWA ordered him to defend it the next week or be stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of fighting Rich, he chose some random jobber. Then he jumped out of the ring when the ball rang and let himself be counted out.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a great promo on the jobber saying he had ended the streak, was the brightest prospect in GCW and deserved the next shot at the TV title since he now had to be the true No. 1 contender and being a fighting champ he would grant that shot two or three weeks later.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he comes out in the title match and destroys the jobber in like 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually they forced him to face the real No. 1 contender after that, but it was a great angle that drew a ton of heat.


OMG that sounds fucking amazing lol. It puts the face over as somebody to be feared. And while it makes the champ look like a pussy, he's clearly brilliant.


----------



## Lethal Evans

RapShepard said:


> OMG that sounds fucking amazing lol. It puts the face over as somebody to be feared. And while it makes the champ look like a pussy, he's clearly brilliant.


Imagine doing this with MJF.


----------



## Taroostyles

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you read what I said or watch the video?
> 
> I never said the games weren't on TBS. I mentioned they could be put on TNT if they go to extra time. Threatening Dynamite from starting on time.


Calm down. I saw it after and actually made another post talking about it. 

Take a deep breath.


----------



## RapShepard

I honestly would like for the Bucks to win. That way the first tag title defense can be against Santana and Ortiz at Full Gear.


MrEvans said:


> Imagine doing this with MJF.


Would definitely be up his alley. "I'm the salt of the Earth and a fair fucking guy, this guy deserves a title shot" lol


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> The thing is that's just a trope in wrestling. With champions being in so many exhibition matches it's inevitable they'll lose the occasional match. Unless you take the MMA approach of your champion only fights title matches, then eventually they're going to lose a non-title fight.
> 
> You just have to find the right balance. Champion loses too much then it's like why are they even champ. But if they win too much the inevitable Superman criticism comes up.


 I agree but jobbing your underdog babyface champion the week following her big win is fucking dumb and make her look weak as hell. Do it later when she is more established


----------



## Lethal Evans

RapShepard said:


> I honestly would like for the Bucks to win. That way the first tag title defense can be against Santana and Ortiz at Full Gear. Would definitely be up his alley. "I'm the salt of the Earth and a fair fucking guy, this guy deserves a title shot" lol


He'd probably make sure it was some "DnD nerd" as well. :laugh:


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> I don't think that Hangman is turning considering that Kenny is the one turning after Full Gear if Mox kills him there.


 nah I think it's a very good bet that hangman is turning, his character is getting bland as a face and after losing to Jericho he needs to reinvigorate his character.
As for omega, I am starting to doubt. In fact tony khan said BTE isnt a part of the official show, and if you remove BTE you can just see that Kenny isnt heading into a heel turn at all, I actually think the whole weird thing he does on BTE will just result in his character having an "insane mode" 

That way you can have the babyface climbing back while fighting against his own insanity ( which obviously makes him stronger and would allow him to win). The hero fighting against darkness and temptation, sounds pretty Shonen and avoid a straight up bland babyface and allows him to play 2 characters. Just my 2cents


----------



## NascarStan

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you read what I said or watch the video?
> 
> I never said the games weren't on TBS. I mentioned they could be put on TNT if they go to extra time. Threatening Dynamite from starting on time.


Overrun games will start on MLB Network just want to mention that before you get all triggered


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> I agree but jobbing your underdog babyface champion the week following her big win is fucking dumb and make her look weak as hell. Do it later when she is more established


Hey it could further emphasize that she's an underdog lol. Though in all honesty I agree that would be super early for a loss.


MrEvans said:


> He'd probably make sure it was some "DnD nerd" as well.


Oh shit Cutler gets his revenge confirmed lol


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but jobbing your underdog babyface champion the week following her big win is fucking dumb and make her look weak as hell. Do it later when she is more established
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it could further emphasize that she's an underdog lol. Though in all honesty I agree that would be super early for a loss.
> 
> 
> MrEvans said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probably make sure it was some "DnD nerd" as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit Cutler gets his revenge confirmed lol
Click to expand...

 dont forget Rap, people like underdogs not losers. Underdogs are actually winners just that they have it more difficult because they are at disadvantage. People actually dont like weak champions , the reason riho gets over is because she wins. 
Also I have nothing against the idea, but doing it this soon hurt the champ and the title's credibility. Like I said it's something you do later when the title is established.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> dont forget Rap, people like underdogs not losers. Underdogs are actually winners just that they have it more difficult because they are at disadvantage. People actually dont like weak champions , the reason riho gets over is because she wins.
> Also I have nothing against the idea, but doing it this soon hurt the champ and the title's credibility. Like I said it's something you do later when the title is established.


True but if the underdog never loses then they're not really an underdog. Though as I said I agree it's too early.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget Rap, people like underdogs not losers. Underdogs are actually winners just that they have it more difficult because they are at disadvantage. People actually dont like weak champions , the reason riho gets over is because she wins.
> Also I have nothing against the idea, but doing it this soon hurt the champ and the title's credibility. Like I said it's something you do later when the title is established.
> 
> 
> 
> True but if the underdog never loses then they're not really an underdog. Though as I said I agree it's too early.
Click to expand...

 yes but there are other and better way to book your underdog losing.
First you book her strong and then for example she is brutalised post match by "X" , X gets some victory fights her and bam shocking loss from the champ who falls appart lmao.
If they had Tessa blanchard I could totally see her fit the role of Lesnar to riho's cena lol. 




They should really try to get tessa....


----------



## Intimidator3

V-Trigger said:


> There is no baseball scheduled for TNT tonight. It's on TBS. AEW won't be affected. I just looked on DirectTV.
> 
> Cody on WHW just mentioned that Hangman and Dustin reminds him of Barry Windham and Dustin back in the day :banderas


Windham was a bad man. The Widowmaker!


----------



## V-Trigger

Is anyone else having problems purchasing AEW Plus? Had to buy the standalone episode once again because FITE rejects my credit card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> Is anyone else having problems purchasing AEW Plus? Had to buy the standalone episode once again because FITE rejects my credit card.


mmmm - haven’t heard anything and had no issues.

What country are you?

I’m in ZA and used a UK Amex without issue for the monthly


----------



## V-Trigger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmmm - haven’t heard anything and had no issues.
> 
> What country are you?
> 
> I’m in ZA and used a UK Amex without issue for the monthly


Spain and I have a VISA. It lets me buy the episode with paypal but no AEW Plus with the credit card info. Weird.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Taroostyles said:


> Calm down. I saw it after and actually made another post talking about it.
> 
> Take a deep breath.


I am calm. Gotcha


----------



## ripcitydisciple

AverageJoe9 said:


> Overrun games will start on MLB Network just want to mention that before you get all triggered


Unbelievable. All I did was try to give a friendly warning of something that _could_ potentially happen to (what I thought were like-minded people) and I am the one who is the asshole troll who is supposedly triggered.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

ripcitydisciple said:


> Unbelievable. All I did was try to give a friendly warning of something that _could_ potentially happen to (what I thought were like-minded people) and I am the one who is the asshole troll who is supposedly triggered.
> 
> Unbelievable.


Well, he did say ‘you _all_’, so I don’t think he meant you specifically getting triggered. 

Anyway, hopefully they don’t delay the show on only its second week. You know goddamn well a baseball game is gonna run long, they always do. And me being a not baseball fan could possibly throw a shitfit if I were to turn on Dynamite only to find that it’s preempted by a baseball game that’s still only in the 7th fucking inning. 

Baseball sucks.


----------



## Taroostyles

Omw to the arena now, about an hour drive for me. Anyone else driving in might wanna plan to get there early as Agganis is saying lots will fill up very quickly tonight.


----------



## Haza

Taroostyles said:


> Cant wait going to the show tonight, gonna leave early as the Agganis Arena folks already saying the traffic and parking situation will be crazy.
> 
> Anybody here go to last weeks show? Trying to get an idea of what merch will be available.


I'm going too. I live 15 minutes walk from the arena fortunately. I would say avoid driving into the area at all costs. Park somewhere else on the green line and just take the Green B line into BU area. 

Comm Ave is not built for this much traffic in the BU area and traffic will be absolutely awful as a result.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well public wasnt an option for me so gonna brave it but I'm getting there super early. Worse comes to worse I'll park and take an uber or Lyft


----------



## Haza

Taroostyles said:


> Well public wasnt an option for me so gonna brave it but I'm getting there super early. Worse comes to worse I'll park and take an uber or Lyft


Yep. If youre not gonna utilize the green line just be prepared for lots of traffic on your way out of the area. At least you *should* avoid it on the way in.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Should be a good show tonight. Hoping the Lucha bro’s win the tourney


----------



## AEWMoxley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
:banderas

Spears about to get SQUASHED.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> Spain and I have a VISA. It lets me buy the episode with paypal but no AEW Plus with the credit card info. Weird.


Maybe you are using visa debit? I think there might be an issue doing subscriptions on those

Or you have subscriptions blocked (auto billing) with your card company?

Nevertheless it is weird


----------



## BrahmaBull247

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
> :banderas
> 
> Spears about to get SQUASHED.


Mox is great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> Unbelievable. All I did was try to give a friendly warning of something that _could_ potentially happen to (what I thought were like-minded people) and I am the one who is the asshole troll who is supposedly triggered.
> 
> Unbelievable.


How dare you 

Ps> I wonder what’ll happen on Fite if there is a delay? Do we recon they start the show and “Live TV” just catches up?


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
> :banderas
> 
> Spears about to get SQUASHED.


I don't think Moxley is going to squash him.

I mean Moxley is a psycho so it would fit is character better if he take his time to destroy Spears.


----------



## AEW_19

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
> :banderas
> 
> Spears about to get SQUASHED.


:mark :mark :mark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So.... I think the Darby v Havoc match is going to be something

Darby is mental


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181762086826909696


----------



## shandcraig

I think the direction they will take with Mox is just crazy and wreckless and i think he will have lots of throw away matches just to drive his character and story. This is why i wish people would understand that a fake program based around wins and loses is not always about winning a dam match. I could see Spears cheating or hitting him with a chair and the match ends with no DQ. Which for me is fine because it pushes Mox over the edge and continues his story


----------



## shandcraig

=

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fi%2Fstatus%2F1181570191026786305%5B%2Furl%5D

https://twitter.com/i/status/1181570191026786305

This is gold


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

let's fucking go


----------



## Taroostyles

Well getting in was easy we will see about getting out later lol


----------



## Haza

Taroostyles said:


> Well getting in was easy we will see about getting out later lol


(Y) getting out will be the hard part but hopefully not too bad enjoy


----------



## Corey

Taroostyles said:


> Well getting in was easy we will see about getting out later lol


Damn you're there already? Didn't think the doors even opened for another hour and a half.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
> :banderas
> 
> Spears about to get SQUASHED.


Damn it he's amazing. I could listen to him talk all day. Give him the biggest push ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> Well getting in was easy we will see about getting out later lol


Venue photos?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Damn it he's amazing. I could listen to him talk all day. Give him the biggest push ever.


He has definitely come up clutch in the builds to the first two Dynamite episodes. He's generated more buzz going into both episodes than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Haza

Corey said:


> Damn you're there already? Didn't think the doors even opened for another hour and a half.


BU is in a really shitty area for traffic. If you don't take public transport you need to get there at least an hour or two early to avoid being completely stuck.

The city has been releasing advisories all day to avoid the area at all costs and Ticketmaster sent an automated message too so hopefully people got the message which will alleviate at least some of the pressure.


----------



## Haza

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Venue photos?


i'll post some when I get in later (Y)


----------



## Taroostyles

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Venue photos?


Not in the building yet, doors at 630

I came from Rhode Island, had to leave early to beat rush hour traffic


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> I think the direction they will take with Mox is just crazy and wreckless and i think he will have lots of throw away matches just to drive his character and story. This is why i wish people would understand that a fake program based around wins and loses is not always about winning a dam match. I could see Spears cheating or hitting him with a chair and the match ends with no DQ. Which for me is fine because it pushes Mox over the edge and continues his story


 I just think he will win
I dont see aew resorting to too many fuck finishes as people think they will


----------



## Taroostyles

Have to agree that Mox needs to win his tv debut match, it wont be a squash though.

Might even see Spears get some protection with Tully accidentally costing him the match or Kenny getting involved.


----------



## Death Rider

Important stuff for Americans:

https://twitter.com/voiceswrestling/status/1182024145355333632


----------



## ElTerrible

Will be interesting to see where they go with Spears. Initially it looked like he´ll be the leader of a bigger stable. Now they almost forgot about his inner circle. I can´t really see him fit with Jericho´s squad. Maybe that´s a nice landing spot for a Hangman heel turn. Spears, Hangman, Hybrid2 with a new gimmick/attire and Tessa.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> Well getting in was easy we will see about getting out later lol


Fuck the ride home. Just enjoy the show!


----------



## patpat

Death Rider said:


> Important stuff for Americans:
> 
> https://twitter.com/voiceswrestling/status/1182024145355333632


 it's a very thin possibility 
Nothing sure


----------



## CRCC

Good card. I'm excited for the show.

I'm glad they did not forget what happened at AO with Tully, AA and Spears. Let's see if we'll have more development on this angle.

Perhaps they'll go with multiple factions, like NJPW, no? I'll enjoy that.


----------



## Jedah

Death Rider said:


> Important stuff for Americans:
> 
> https://twitter.com/voiceswrestling/status/1182024145355333632


That sounds weird. The game is scheduled on TBS while my guide says TNT doesn't even have a baseball game and AEW airs at 8.


----------



## Buhalovski

Im hyped as hell. Hopefully we see more promos/segments and less in-ring action. That was my main about the first show.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> it's a very thin possibility
> Nothing sure


If it happen, the rating is going to be bad.


----------



## ellthom

My god I love Moxley. Pretty much made my mind up on what to watch tonight


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a very thin possibility
> Nothing sure
> 
> 
> 
> If it happen, the rating is going to be bad.
Click to expand...

 if it happens the ratings wont matter because it simply got preempted to another channel without any warning.
But I dont see it happening really 
They really arent advertising it in any way, there is no way they would be motivated to preempt one of their new hot shiny successful program because of a long boring shitty baseball game ( even tho if the game does go too long they will have to do it since major league sport always >> any other program.)


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> if it happens the ratings wont matter because it simply got preempted to another channel without any warning.
> But I dont see it happening really
> They really arent advertising it in any way, there is no way they would be motivated to preempt one of their new hot shiny successful program because of a long boring shitty baseball game ( even tho if the game does go too long they will have to do it since major league sport always >> any other program.)


It wont matter for you and me but it's still going to hurt AEW.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

patpat said:


> it's a very thin possibility
> Nothing sure


Wonder how that would affect ratings ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> if it happens the ratings wont matter because it simply got preempted to another channel without any warning.
> But I dont see it happening really
> They really arent advertising it in any way, there is no way they would be motivated to preempt one of their new hot shiny successful program because of a long boring shitty baseball game ( even tho if the game does go too long they will have to do it since major league sport always >> any other program.)


The game will almost certainly not end at 8 PM. It started at 5:00. Baseball games, on average, usually go slightly over 3 hours.


----------



## Taroostyles

Waiting in line an hour before and the line is already around the building


----------



## Ace

Looks like a solid show, Darby should get the win tonight.


----------



## TwistedLogic

lmao, the Cardinals scored 10 fucking runs in the first inning. Just the first inning alone took 25 minutes. This is going to be an incredibly long game and definitely going to go way over the 3 hour time slot.


----------



## Ace

Taroostyles said:


> Waiting in line an hour before and the line is already around the building


 Is it mostly young people? 18-30s?


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it happens the ratings wont matter because it simply got preempted to another channel without any warning.
> But I dont see it happening really
> They really arent advertising it in any way, there is no way they would be motivated to preempt one of their new hot shiny successful program because of a long boring shitty baseball game ( even tho if the game does go too long they will have to do it since major league sport always >> any other program.)
> 
> 
> 
> It wont matter for you and me but it's still going to hurt AEW.
Click to expand...

 I am saying the bad ratings that would follow such a move would simply be looked over because there would be a fair explanation for it and a valuable one. 

The only danger here is messing with their new fans who will try to watch and see that it's gone and maybe not comeback or something like that. 

But that would be on TNT because so far they did nothing to warn people that such a move would take place


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Does everybody who has TNT naturally have that other channel - Tru tv was it?


----------



## Death Rider

patpat said:


> it's a very thin possibility
> Nothing sure


Still important for Americans to know. I am watching in the UK the next morning but I figured Americans may want to know this.


----------



## Jedah

ellthom said:


> My god I love Moxley. Pretty much made my mind up on what to watch tonight


Always watch AEW.

WWE needs a good kick in the balls for their stupidity and the way they treat their talent and fans. It has for a long time. Now's the chance.

Besides, NXT's been boring as the summer days are long since TakeOver: New York. It's really no contest which one is more exciting right now even if the actual wrestling from AEW might not be as good.

People can always tape NXT anyway. Give the live rating to AEW.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ace said:


> Is it mostly young people? 18-30s?


Yeah definitely like 18-40


----------



## PavelGaborik

If you told me a year ago that I'd be excited for a Wrestling show on TV in 2019 I would've laughed, hysterically. 

And here I am, excited as shit.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

PavelGaborik said:


> If you told me a year ago that I'd be excited for a Wrestling show on TV in 2019 I would've laughed, hysterically.
> 
> And here I am, excited as shit.


Agreed, looking like a great show, might even be better than last week


----------



## Ace

PavelGaborik said:


> If you told me a year ago that I'd be excited for a Wrestling show on TV in 2019 I would've laughed, hysterically.
> 
> And here I am, excited as shit.


 NWA looks pretty good too, I like the old school feel. It's different to everything else on TV today.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox isn't gonna squash Spears, but I damn sure better not see Spears beat Mox. Not after All Out and how much of an afterthought Spears looked like. Oh and please, give Mox a pre match promo too.

I wonder if Allin vs. Havoc will be more of a traditional wrestling match or more hardcore action.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Ace said:


> NWA looks pretty good too, I like the old school feel. It's different to everything else on TV today.


Yeah the old school feel bears the over saturated HD stuff. Kind of hope Mox squashes Spears tonight, doubt he will though, I expect Omega coming out


----------



## Intimidator3

I hope the crowd is as hot as last weeks.


----------



## AEW_19

Intimidator3 said:


> I hope the crowd is as hot as last weeks.


I was just thinking the same thing. Although the capacity is smaller, the seats look like they are on top of the ring so the noise should be louder.


----------



## TwistedLogic

So anyone in the US, be prepared to watch the show on TruTV or online somehow. 0% chance this baseball game ends on time. It's on pace to be 4+ hours long.


----------



## Mox Girl

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182016279261130757
> :banderas
> 
> Spears about to get SQUASHED.


:woo :mark:

OMG I am excited for his match!! It feels like forever since we last saw him wrestle.

I am so glad this is one of the few days I don't have anything to do so I can watch live.


----------



## patpat

TwistedLogic said:


> So anyone in the US, be prepared to watch the show on TruTV or online somehow. 0% chance this baseball game ends on time. It's on pace to be 4+ hours long.


 I dont watch baseball but 
Why the fuck are the games so freaking long? :lol are they dancing around the place ? :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yup. Don't even bother going to TNT at 8. This game is gonna go at least till 845.


----------



## Bosnian21

Definitely might hurt the ratings. I’d imagine some WWE fans will be checking TNT to see what AEW’s all about after that abysmal HIAC ending.


----------



## Boldgerg

What? So it's going to start late?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darby having a little chat about Havoc and their match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182038964766679040


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> What? So it's going to start late?


How can you read the last posts and say that…. ?

It will be on Tru TV


----------



## Bosnian21

This is the one time I’ll benefit of watching living on the West Coast. It airs at 8pm PST, so not live and I’m assuming it won’t be interrupted by baseball for me.


----------



## rbl85

I Don't think everybody have TruTV


----------



## NascarStan

rbl85 said:


> I Don't think everybody have TruTV


Believe it or not TruTV is in more homes than TNT 

TruTV is in 91 million homes compared to TNT at 89 million homes
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TruTV


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TNT_(American_TV_network)


----------



## Jedah

Edit: Nevermind.

Still, this is definitely gonna hurt the ratings. Really, really bad way to try and retain an audience after a hot launch. How could they let this happen?


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> I Don't think everybody have TruTV


If you have TNT in your package you should have Tru. Its all basic Turner networks.


----------



## Taroostyles

My view


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> I don't even get TruTV. Looks like I'm gonna have to stream.
> 
> This is definitely gonna hurt the ratings. Really, really bad way to try and retain an audience after a hot launch. How could they let this happen?


There is nothing they can do about it


----------



## Taroostyles

MLB contract takes precedence, they are handcuffed by the network


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It sucks but that's the nature of following a live sporting event. They often run long. Won't affect my dvr of it here in California, but I will go to Tru to see it live here.


----------



## Jazminator

If you have a cable provider that carries TruTV, you can always access the channel remotely via TruTV's website.


----------



## Jedah

Blade1995 said:


> I hate to say it, but NXT is going to absolutely decimate AEW in the ratings tonight! Thanks to the simulcast of AEW on TNT and TruTV, and the likelihood of AEW being preempted due to baseball.
> 
> Expect a LOT of WWE fans celebrating tomorrow, pretending that the preemption didn't affect ratings. There's going to be one hell of a lot of "LOL. AEW lost 40% of it's audience. LOL" posts tomorrow.
> 
> You can also expect AEW to take several months to recover their audience to what it would have been tonight without a preemption. And that is with stellar booking and a really good show.


It won't be 40%.

I see TruTV basically comes with TNT. Still, it's much less known. I didn't even know I had the channel until now so this will probably affect the ratings significantly. Let's see if they can recover next week. And what the DVRs are.

Hopefully NXT continues its decline.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

My worthless as reheated cowshit cable guide shows AEW Dynamite on both TNT and Tru at 8:00. Hopefully they run a banner at the bottom directing viewers where to find AEW if the miserable fucking baseball game does preempt, which it most likely will because they always fucking do. Why the hell they keep booking them in those time slots that they NEVER fit in remains one of life’s greatest mysteries. 

I hate baseball, and 4+ hour games are just one of the many reasons why.


----------



## patpat

Jedah said:


> Edit: Nevermind.
> 
> Still, this is definitely gonna hurt the ratings. Really, really bad way to try and retain an audience after a hot launch. How could they let this happen?


 as sad as it sounds that's how it is. They will have to sit there and have to preempt one of their hottest new show because of a fucking long dragging and boring as fuck baseball game that is lasting 10 hours. 


Blade1995 said:


> I hate to say it, but NXT is going to absolutely decimate AEW in the ratings tonight! Thanks to the simulcast of AEW on TNT and TruTV, and the likelihood of AEW being preempted due to baseball.
> 
> Expect a LOT of WWE fans celebrating tomorrow, pretending that the preemption didn't affect ratings. There's going to be one hell of a lot of "LOL. AEW lost 40% of it's audience. LOL" posts tomorrow.
> 
> You can also expect AEW to take several months to recover their audience to what it would have been tonight without a preemption. And that is with stellar booking and a really good show.


 dude calm the f down you are blowing it out of proportion, a very strong campaign of advertising is enough to get back the people on track. Lmao 
And anyone celebrating it is an idiot because of course it's goingto get lower ratings if its preempted to a lesser channel , it messes up totally with the viewership


----------



## headstar

Death Rider said:


> Important stuff for Americans:
> 
> https://twitter.com/voiceswrestling/status/1182024145355333632


You can already hear them:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I wonder if we’ll get another passive aggressive PR release from WWE after this


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> My worthless as reheated cowshit cable guide shows AEW Dynamite on both TNT and Tru at 8:00. Hopefully they run a banner at the bottom directing viewers where to find AEW if the miserable fucking baseball game does preempt, which it most likely will because they always fucking do. Why the hell they keep booking them in those time slots that they NEVER fit in remains one of life’s greatest mysteries.
> 
> I hate baseball, and 4+ hour games are just one of the many reasons why.


 how do you even run a 4 fucking hours game ? How is this possible and by what I heard it preempted multiple other popular programs before. Why is tnt booking this shitshow ( sorry to baseball fans) in those timeslots to begin with?!


----------



## Taroostyles

It's not up to TNT, MLB decides the dates and airtime.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The should do a shortened version of baseball, like 20/20 cricket

Might make it more interesting


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> It's not up to TNT, MLB decides the dates and airtime.


MLB is fucking stupid. I have never seen a televised game end on time. Ever.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> The should do a shortened version of baseball, like 20/20 cricket
> 
> Might make it more interesting


Nah, they could shorten it to 15 minutes and it would still suck.


----------



## Jazminator

I'm confused. TNT isn't even showing baseball. TBS is. (At least, online)


----------



## rbl85

Jazminator said:


> I'm confused. TNT isn't even showing baseball. TBS is. (At least, online)


There is a other game on TBS in an hour and 15min and if the current game is not over at that time then the current game will finish on TNT.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Jazminator said:


> I'm confused. TNT isn't even showing baseball. TBS is. (At least, online)


TBS has another game starting at 8:35. If the earlier game is still going, they will finish it on TNT so they can start the 8:35 game as scheduled on TBS. So I _ think_ we’ll be ok as long as the first game is over before 8:35.


----------



## patpat

Dave says the presumption wont hurt them long term, just for a week.
But God can the Braves actually raise the white flag and lose? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bummer to hear about the potential delay.

My Roku says AEW is still set for 8 PM, but I've got TruTV pulled up just in case. :lenny2


----------



## Chan Hung

If I am in charge of TNT what I would do is let people know that wrestling will be on TruTV it is going on live but that it will also be featured later on TNT and have that scroll during the baseball game


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, if AEW is moved to Tru Tv - and that game ends 8:35 - what normally happens with the dead air until 10:00?

Do they move Dynamite back halfway?


----------



## Jazminator

Reggie Dunlop said:


> TBS has another game starting at 8:35. If the earlier game is still going, they will finish it on TNT so they can start the 8:35 game as scheduled on TBS. So I _ think_ we’ll be ok as long as the first game is over before 8:35.


Oh, I see. Thank you! 

Too bad MLB doesn't have a mercy rule. Ha ha!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, if AEW is moved to Tru Tv - and that game ends 8:35 - what normally happens with the dead air until 10:00?
> 
> Do they move Dynamite back halfway?


It looks like they’re airing Dynamite on both channels in its entirety, just in case. At least the 8:00 live telecast. So you can just watch the whole thing on Tru no matter what happens on TNT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, if AEW is moved to Tru Tv - and that game ends 8:35 - what normally happens with the dead air until 10:00?
> 
> Do they move Dynamite back halfway?


The first commercial break possible itll shift back to TNT.


----------



## rbl85

There will be no delay.

AEW will start on TNT in half an hour
BUT if the current game on TBS is not over at 8:35 then it will finish on TNT.

So you have 3 options :
1) start to Watch AEW on TNT and change to TruTV if the MLB game is not over
2) Watch all the show on TruTV
3) Watch all the show on TNT if the MLB game finish before 8:35.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The games actually moving along pretty quick. Cards on cruise control. Might not be that bad.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> The games actually moving along pretty quick. Cards on cruise control. Might not be that bad.



Possible to do 3 innings in an hour ?


----------



## TalkingTheElite

Hey guys, for the past couple AEW PPVs we've had a watch along party over at www.TalkingTheElite.com. It's been crazy fun and we've had a lot of people come by. Watching wrestling is meant to be done in a group, not alone refreshing comments to big moments. Come join us live tonight!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now the big question - its almost 2am here - do I sleep and catch the rerun on fite..... or do I watch?


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> Possible to do 3 innings in an hour ?


Sure. Especially if the Braves essentially give up and just swing away.


----------



## rbl85

I think the MLB game might finish before 8:35


----------



## Jazminator

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Now the big question - its almost 2am here - do I sleep and catch the rerun on fite..... or do I watch?


If you have work or school in the morning, I'd rather get my sleep. You can always catch the reruns.

If not, you're already still awake. Watch DYNAMITE!


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean have Tru TV and I'm not bothered by the ratings so I just hope we get 2 more solid shows like we did last week.

Interested to see what the show looks like in a smaller environment from last week.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Really want to see Tag Match btw. Bucks and Private Party. But to me, NXT's line-up seems really cool. Better than last week's. Watched AEW last week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> If you have work or school in the morning, I'd rather get my sleep. You can always catch the reruns.
> 
> If not, you're already still awake. Watch DYNAMITE!


i work from home with my own business..... soooo....Dynamite? 

(i’m just so old and tired  )


----------



## Mango13

Whats all this talk about TruTV? My guide still shows AEW at 8 for TNT.


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> Whats all this talk about TruTV? My guide still shows AEW at 8 for TNT.


If the MLB game on TBS is not over at 8:35 then it will finish on TNT.

That's why you can also Watch AEW on TRU TV just in case the game is not over.


----------



## MetalKiwi

On Fite it has 17 mins to go....


----------



## rbl85

MetalKiwi said:


> On Fite it has 17 mins to go....



Well of course the show is starting at 8


----------



## Mango13

rbl85 said:


> If the MLB game on TBS is not over at 8:35 then it will finish on TNT.
> 
> That's why you can also Watch AEW on TRU TV just in case the game is not over.


Thanks for the clarification I was like there isn't a baseball game being shown on TNT atm, was a little confused haha.


----------



## rbl85

They have to do the last 2 innings in 50min


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ratings about to take a beating if this awful baseball game doesn't end soon.


----------



## Beatles123

PavelGaborik said:


> Ratings about to take a beating.


i think they'll mske it. innings going quick


----------



## Best Bout Machine

10 minutes!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> They have to do the last 2 innings in 50min


You would think that would be simple, but with Baseball and the way this games going...yikes.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Beatles123 said:


> i think they'll mske it. innings going quick


Just realized they have until 35 past the hour. They should be alright, but baseball can be pretty agonizingly slow. We'll see.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

7 minutes left , here in canada they are showing ufc main event.


----------



## Taroostyles

They just announced Janela/Omega as the Dark main event in an unsanctioned match


----------



## TwistedLogic

Omega and Janela in an unsanctioned match for AEW Dark after the show! :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182081428793823232


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’s in the bottom of the 8th. Almost over. Chill


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## AEWMoxley

lol they're putting Omega on the jobber show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

here we go #2


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’ll finish on time


----------



## Jedah

I'm getting it on TNT right now.

Man, hearing JR greet you to a hot crowd is surreal.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH GOD JR didnt een know where they are


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Here we go!!! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl

The pop when when Mox vs Spears graphic came up :mark:


----------



## FrankenTodd

Checking in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Whoever came up with the idea for the paint splatter graphics or whatever it is is a genius. they look amazing


----------



## Jedah

Who's getting it on TNT?


----------



## rbl85

They have more than 30min to do the last inning


----------



## birthday_massacre

the set looks awesome


----------



## TD Stinger

It's on TNT for me now.

Bucks vs. Private Party is a hell of a way to start things off.


----------



## Mango13

Jedah said:


> Who's getting it on TNT?


I am


----------



## Cyberdemon

lol wrong theme video AEW.

Nevermind.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Private Party called the YBs "Old Bucks" is a great little bit of simple storytelling.


----------



## Mox Girl

I find it funny there's a place named Rancho Cuchamonga :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

I love JR and I've defended him but he's having a fucking nightmare in these first 5 minutes.


----------



## scshaastin

Mango13 said:


> Whoever came up with the idea for the paint splatter graphics or whatever it is is a genius. they look amazing


It looks like they copied RAGE 2 s art direcion.


----------



## Mox Girl

The Young Bucks annoy me for some reason and I don't even know why lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Should be a good match


----------



## JRL

Looking forward to this tag match.


----------



## Cyberdemon

I was wrong on the Young Bucks' video entrance. I didn't look too closely.

Anyways, let the show begin!


----------



## RapShepard

Glad they didn't slip on the Bucks bucks lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> The Young Bucks annoy me for some reason and I don't even know why lol.


they have that DB face look


----------



## DGenerationMC

Very cool how Atlas Security is utilized for PP's gimmick.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Love Private Party. I really hope they advance in this tournament!


----------



## Boldgerg

NO CROWD LIGHTS.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh looks like the fans complaining about hating the mood lighting, got them to drop it for tihs week


----------



## DGenerationMC

Matt looking *JACKED*, baby.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Mox Girl said:


> The Young Bucks annoy me for some reason and I don't even know why lol.


Could it be their attire? They just remind me of the rockers from back in the day.


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't even notice the crowd lighting was gone until right now :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> The Young Bucks annoy me for some reason and I don't even know why lol.


It's the bright colors lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> I didn't even notice the crowd lightning was gone until right now :lol


You are welcome ha ha


----------



## TwistedLogic

For the people in the states, is AEW broadcasting on TNT right now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fuckin' A, the show is indeed on time.  Nice crowd so far, too.



TwistedLogic said:


> For the people in the states, is AEW broadcasting on TNT right now?


Yup. My Roku had it listed at 8 PM as usual and it indeed started on time. :sk


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want old school, douchebag YBs so bad for this match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Looks like there's an absolute shit ton of empty seats.


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> For the people in the states, is AEW broadcasting on TNT right now?


yes


----------



## TwistedLogic

Mox Girl said:


> I didn't even notice the crowd lightning was gone until right now :lol


I complained about the lighting in their survey and then tweeted Cody saying everyone online hates it and you guys should turn it off. Maybe he saw it. :lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Private Party with the WOAT entrance theme.


----------



## JRL

Dives to the outside are a job requirement.


----------



## DGenerationMC

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Could it be their attire? They just remind me of the rockers from back in the day.


That's why I hated them when they first came on my radar 10 years ago. Took me a while, but they won me over in a huge way.


----------



## captainzombie

DGenerationMC said:


> Private Party called the YBs "Old Bucks" is a great little bit of simple storytelling.


WOW Quinn is a beast......


----------



## birthday_massacre

TwistedLogic said:


> For the people in the states, is AEW broadcasting on TNT right now?


yes


----------



## Headliner

I'm such a mark for high flying moves.:mark: :mark:

That was dope!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

This is an un-fucking-believably good start.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was really impressive just then. I like these Private Party dudes.


----------



## Stormbringer

Quinn just flying!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Boldgerg said:


> Looks like there's an absolute shit ton of empty seats.


Someone said the line was wrapping all the way around the building. It's only 11 mins since the start of the show, I bet hundreds of people are still filing in.


----------



## JRL

Boldgerg said:


> Looks like there's an absolute shit ton of empty seats.


WWE had vans outside the venue and kidnapped as many fans as they could grab.


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> Mox Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice the crowd lightning was gone until right now <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I complained about the lighting in their survey and then tweeted Cody saying everyone online hates it and you guys should turn it off. Maybe he saw it. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

We won... we fucking won.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark:

Reminds me of when I first saw Nick's hot tag back in the day.


----------



## patpat

The mood light is gone 
We are saved


----------



## TwistedLogic

The Bucks are working heel af, lol.


----------



## IamMark

Well MJF sold at least one scarf.


----------



## One Shed

Gotta love when an audience is REALLY into a show.


----------



## Boldgerg

patpat said:


> The mood light is gone
> We are saved


It's beautiful...


----------



## 260825

*They removed the coloured lighting on the crowd, & now have dimmed the lights.

It's much better having dimmed lights, than coloured or no lights imo.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Zippity Flippity Doo Da! :WOO

Would be tight as hell if Private Party managed to get Pitch in on a Party by DJ Quik as their theme. :trips9


----------



## PavelGaborik

Quinn is so talented.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why the fuck did that TOP ROPE SLICED BREAD POWERBOMB NOT END THE MATCH?!


----------



## Mox Girl

Can't get away from THIS IS AWESOME chants even in AEW :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

I'm extremely stoked the shitty red/blue mood lighting is gone but I hope it's not just because the specific arena doesn't have those lights.

It also looks pretty dark there so I think they're still dimming the lights to drown out the crowd. Last week's main event with the entire audience visible was beautiful.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Great match but that power bomb should have ended the match. This is one thing I don’t like about the bucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm wondering when our 1st in ring promo will be. I'm assuming they need to explain Jericho's stable tonight, so that would be the likely choice.


----------



## Wilder

Hearing Tony Schiavone on TV again just brings me back in time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I just noticed how steep the ramp is on the way to backstage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL

Been some nice looking double team moves in this match.


----------



## ellthom

Stormbringer said:


> Why the fuck did that TOP ROPE SLICED BREAD POWERBOMB NOT END THE MATCH?!


If that isnt a tag finisher, then it should be


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Who's the Mary Janetty of the Young Bucks and who's the Shawn.


----------



## captainzombie

So glad that AEW is concentrating on tag team wrestling. If this was the E, match would have been over with 5 minutes in.

There appears to be quite a few empty seats, for some reason I thought that these first few shows were all sold out.


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> I'm extremely stoked the shitty red/blue mood lighting is gone but I hope it's not just because the specific arena doesn't have those lights.


The mood lighting is part of AEW's lighting rig that hangs above the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl

"You might want do a Google" lol, JR you're so old :lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Holy cow Boston has a hot crowd for this


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

COME ON PRIVATE PARTY!!!


----------



## Soul Rex

patpat said:


> The mood light is gone
> We are saved


Honestly, the set with the crowd in dark looks beatiful and feels cool.

Holly shit, I wanted to see this in WWE for a long time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who's the Mary Janetty of the Young Bucks and who's the Shawn.


Nick is the better wrestler.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Tag Team Wrestling!!! This is really good. No replays of big spots in AEW?


----------



## DGenerationMC

A 15% reference?

I love you, Excalibur.


----------



## Saintpat

RapShepard said:


> OMG that sounds fucking amazing lol. It puts the face over as somebody to be feared. And while it makes the champ look like a pussy, he's clearly brilliant.


Even young mark me saw it was both hilarious and brilliant at the same time.

You’ve never heard a promo so effusively putting over an opponent like the one he did on the jobber, haha.


----------



## JRL

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who's the Mary Janetty of the Young Bucks and who's the Shawn.


Nick seems to have the Shawn receding hairline.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Wrastlemondu said:


> *They removed the coloured lighting on the crowd, & now have dimmed the lights.
> 
> It's much better having dimmed lights, than coloured or no lights imo.*





patpat said:


> The mood light is gone
> We are saved


:vince7: "GODDAMN IT, WHY THE HELL IS THIS TOO PRO WRESTLING BINGO HALL COMPANY LISTENING TO THEIR UNIVERSE INSTEAD OF SPORTS ENTERTAINING THEM?!?"


----------



## patpat

I dont like flippy shit....
But I gotta say it fits tag team matches well lmao 
Also the private party are so charismatic!


----------



## Sypher87

The crowd is so damn hot I love it!!


----------



## One Shed

Dunno why the Bucks use the sharpshooter. It must be so easy to pull one of them to the ropes...as we have seen three times in this match.


----------



## rbl85

The MLB game is over


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This match is fire


----------



## captainzombie

patpat said:


> I dont like flippy shit....
> But I gotta say it fits tag team matches well lmao
> Also the private party are so charismatic!


I haven't seen too much of Private Party till AEW, but they are so good. Holy shit at that Frankensteiner/RKO cutter combo.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> The MLB game is over


 yes 
And this crowd jesus!


----------



## Mox Girl

I just love how the reverse hurricanrana looks.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Sypher87 said:


> The crowd is so damn hot I love it!!


Huge difference compared to raw’s snoozefest crowd


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No commercials at all during a 20+ minute match. Gotta give them a lot of credit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

awesome upset win


----------



## NXT Only

I called the upset


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yes!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lucha Bros vs SCU confirmed


----------



## Boldgerg

Holy fuck.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Holy Crap! Had a feeling they'd win, but still. That top rope franbkensteiner into RKo was nuts.


----------



## captainzombie

Now that was an awesome finish and the right team won as the Bucks can afford the loss.


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY! I wanted them to win!


----------



## 260825

*Fucking excellent match, finish & booking tbh.*


----------



## RapShepard

Well that was a good decision and pretty much confirms The Elite will lose. That Knock is out the window.


----------



## JRL

Surprising outcome, but it helps build Private Party in this tournament.


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY SHIT THE BUCKS OUT!


----------



## ellthom

Good call on that win!


----------



## Mango13

Private Party wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wilder

This is going to be a tough match to follow. I wasn't expecting to be this into AEW this quickly but man...WWE is in BIG trouble. I can feel it. And I'm as big of a WWE homer as it gets..


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! PRIVATE PARTY FUCKING WON!


----------



## AEW_19

That was fun


----------



## One Shed

Great match and result. So happy there were not 1000 super kicks.


----------



## Headliner

What a match! I thought it was over after the Shooting Star Press, then thought Young Bucks would win after the kick out, only for Private Party to win anyway.

Private Party is really over and it's good for the tag division.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

PP with the upset ! :clap


----------



## patpat

WTF?! 
The bucks are fucking out??!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## IamMark

and PIP on TSN. :clap


----------



## Whoanma

:applause


----------



## ellthom

Still selling that back too, good good, thats what I wanna see


----------



## Jedah

Well, I'm off to a good start in my predictions for tonight. 

How much fun is everyone having right now?


----------



## rberg922

Refreshing to see two "higher ups" in the company not demand that they win even the first round of the tournament and actually put over a young and hungry team.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Best match I’ve seen in a long time. Bucks put them over and were happy to do so


----------



## TD Stinger

Very good tag team match. Hot crowd. I love the Bucks controlling the action more than them being the underdogs. It fits with the being EVPs.

Some cool spots, but you can also feel there's more in the tank for a bigger match one day. And since PP won here, Lucha Bros are for sure winning their match next week.

I see Lucha Bros vs. Dark Order being the Finals.


----------



## Jazminator

Wow! What an awesome match! Both teams are just awesome.

That Quinn guy in particular, amazing!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mark: at that leaping hurricanrana / cutter combo. AND PRIVATE PARTY HAVE ADVANCED! :WOO

Fun match, without question. The Bucks will no doubt be champs sooner than later, but Private Party did great and deserved this win.


----------



## Soul_Body

Holy hell. That was a damn good match.


----------



## Oracle

Well done AEW. 

Correct decision to put PP over there


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That was a fun ass match though. I was on the edge of my seat the whole way!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Wow picture in picture during commercials !


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Cassidy is a better seller than Colby Rollins.


----------



## Sypher87

Huuuge win. What a match!!


----------



## 260825

*They're really turning it up this episode, with the small things like going into the crowd ect .. mood lighting, the promo at the beginning, the little VIP entrance, and bucks coming out first.*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Very very fun opener!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a bad match. Not exactly my flavour with the excessive flippy moves early on and the Young Bucks kicking out of finishers and not selling enough. With that said it did tell a decent story and got Private Party over, and the match slowed down when it needed to; plus PP sold well.


----------



## Sypher87

Love love love that the Bucks put them over.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was a great opener. Much better selling by Private Party. I actually thought it would end in a time limit draw, but great win for Private Party. AEW selling unpredictability.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The fact that they didn't run a single commercial over a 20+ minute match is amazing. If this was WWE they would have had 4 commercial breaks


----------



## Imjordancash314

Holy crap! What a match! And to put over Private Party! So dope.


----------



## TwistedLogic

AEW knows how to put people over. 

Go fucking figure. :mark 

:applause


----------



## 260825

*Haha, I just realised this crowd celebration is going on a little long .. then realised i'm watching on Fite & it's literally a break.*


----------



## Wilder

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Wow picture in picture during commercials !


Great idea honestly. Love it.
Get's people to actually look at their TV screen during commercials and you can still see what's going on at the show.


----------



## Soul Rex

Will they pull all that flippy and flashy moves stuff every tag team match?

Seems overkilling to be honest.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon

Love watching the celebration during the commercial. First time seeing PP and they are charismatic and fun to watch

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

This group just doesn't go together lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Jericho looks awesome lol


----------



## captainzombie

Headliner said:


> What a match! I thought it was over after the Shooting Star Press, then thought Young Bucks would win after the kick out, only for Private Party to win anyway.
> 
> Private Party is really over and it's good for the tag division.


Agreed, it's good for the tag division and brings good will to the company not always having The Elite winning all of their matches. It's about time that tag team wrestling in the US gets hot again, even though Impact has done some decent stuff with tag teams in spurts the last few years.

It helps a lot that this crowd is so hot, hopefully this continues at least for the long haul.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jedah said:


> Well, I'm off to a good start in my predictions for tonight.
> 
> How much fun is everyone having right now?


I'm having so much fun that I'm marking out instead of being sports entertained. :trips2


----------



## Chan Hung

Promo.time!!! :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

So what are we calling this crew?

Alpha Club? Disciples of Jericho?


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Jericho :mark:


----------



## La Parka

jericho should be champ forever


----------



## rberg922

Wow the look of this heel stable... :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> This group just doesn't go together lol


But I like the variety hahaha


----------



## Imjordancash314

Swagger feels more credible in AEW already then he ever did in WWE.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Jericho got dat crew.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I love Chris Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Even though this venue is half the size of last weeks i swear this crowds louder than last week.

I like this random group. They need a theme song and not just Chris's song


----------



## Therapy

Swagger still has that "Is this really happening right now" look..


----------



## Wilder

Swagger standing there like Rick Rude in DX, lol. Doesn't fit but funny as hell.


----------



## ellthom

RapShepard said:


> This group just doesn't go together lol


It's a very mish match of people for sure


----------



## One Shed

Hager standing there having flashbacks of being in Real Americans.


----------



## King Showstopper

Jericho is his own Triple H


----------



## DGenerationMC

Swagger teaming with 3 Latinos and a Canadian is genius.


----------



## Soul Rex

My boy Jericho looking like a star. :banderas

See geeks, this how stars are suppose to look like.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Le Champion, BAYBAY! :y2j


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know what Ortiz is doing with his tongue, but please stop it.

I like the make up of the group. Veteran leader, young upstart, enforcer, and tag team.


----------



## ElTerrible

We are NOW. *dead*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ortiz needs to keep his tongue in his mouth.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> But I like the variety hahaha


It's definitely variety no denying that lol


----------



## JRL

Hager standing there like a goof.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol I fucking hate Sammy :lol


----------



## elo

WTF is a Spanish god? Hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:ellen if this stable is called The List.


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho looks like such a fucking star, even at near 50


----------



## Soul Rex

Fucking smarks chanting and cheering for Jericho.

Cringy *******, if you love this man heel work, boo him, thats how you treat heels.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol that stare

Swag looks dope


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho going crazy on the mic right now


----------



## ellthom

HAHA!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Jericho killing We the People!


----------



## Imjordancash314

Oh wow. Jericho killed that chant in the most amazing way.. wow.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Shots Fired! This crowd is a little messy lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Shots fired from
Jericho


----------



## OswaldMosley

20 minute flippy vanilla indie trash combined with cringey neckbeard chants is going to drive casual viewers away pretty quickly.


----------



## Wilder

LMFAO fucking Jericho.


----------



## RapShepard

Shots fired even though it got him chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho da GOAT


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho is so fucking good


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bad creative!! Hahaha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

:lmao :done @ Jericho shitting on WWE creative.


----------



## ElectricAngel

I absolutely love Jericho. He was the first wrestler to captivate me as a young child but I'm a bit weary of the possibility of him being pushed as a top heel is a bit odd. I think he probably has 3 years left in his career. I do see him getting the younger guys over though which is a plus.


----------



## captainzombie

Jericho is so good on the mic, if anyone had doubts about this group, he just sold any doubters on these guys. Hager looks like he is ready to just start laughing standing there.


----------



## 260825

*Yeah, this is why they hired Jericho. 75% - 80% in-ring, 200% out of it.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jericho shooting hard :lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine

lmao @ Jericho shooting on WWE


----------



## ElectricAngel

On another note, AEW taking shots at WWE is kinda cringe. Rent free lmao


----------



## shandcraig

LoL

Crowd - we the people we the people

Chris Jericho - we the people sucks and its dead and done 

Crowd - yaaaaaaaaa

Crowd AEW AEW AEW



So does that nean spears spoiled that hes in the inner circle?


I like the name inner circle.

Fir sure beed a theme


----------



## ellthom

Inner Circle? You mean the awesome reggae band?


----------



## elo

No scripts here BABY.


----------



## Soul Rex

HajhahaHaaaahahahahahahaha fuck tha old shit.


Oh my god, I love this man, I almost love this company already.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

So much for Spears' Inner Circle then


----------



## 260825

*I also believe "Inner Circle", was a name people thought Jericho or others would use for the group some time ago.*


----------



## ElTerrible

Shawn Spears: Inner Circle? Copyright infringement. :frown2:


----------



## Mango13

Not gonna lie, not really feeling the name Inner Circle.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is EPIC!!!!


----------



## One Shed

Well, there is your TV14.


----------



## JRL

"A little bit of the bubbly" getting a big pop from the crowd. lol.


----------



## Imjordancash314

Most I’ve enjoyed a promo in a long time. Jericho is timeless.


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> Not gonna lie, not really feeling the name Inner Circle.


Or the group, it's a hard sell that these are Jericho's friends. Awesome promo though


----------



## PavelGaborik

God tier promo.


----------



## La Parka

lax should beat someone up in the tag tournament and take their spot and win the tag belts


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that's a promo!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Jericho is amazing. I'm so glad that he is champ.


----------



## chops52

Everyone says all the empty seats I guess I don’t see very many. I don’t care either way just curious if you guys have social media pictures.


----------



## AEW_19

What a fucking promo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jedah

That's how you do a promo.

You're welcome.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, not really feeling the name Inner Circle.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the group, it's a hard sell that these are Jericho's friends. Awesome promo though
Click to expand...

Agree. They dont go with him but I love how he put them all over


----------



## FrankenTodd

Now that’s how a promo is done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Vince will be so triggered now!


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Jericho just crapped all over WWE :lol


----------



## ellthom

I love the Inner Circle


----------



## Soul Rex

He said shiiiiieeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## DammitChrist

Chris Jericho killed it with that awesome promo :drose


----------



## TD Stinger

.....I liked Alpha Club better, lol.

That aside, awesome promo. All of these guys around Jericho will feel like true stars working with him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TheAppler said:


> lax should beat someone up in the tag tournament and take their spot and win the tag belts


After they came in, I don't know why they didn't just add them to a match vs Dark Order.

LAX vs Lucha Bros in the final would have been great.


----------



## EMGESP

This crowd is just as white hot as last week.


----------



## Jazminator

Jake Hager is in the Inner Circle

Sammy Hagar's group is The Circle.


----------



## Buhalovski

Look how much respect the crowd had for Jericho, they insta shutted up. This is the reason why scripted promos suck.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fantastic promo :mark:


----------



## DOTL

ElectricAngel said:


> On another note, AEW taking shots at WWE is kinda cringe. Rent free lmao


Rent free doesn't work here. WWE is a known terrible tenant.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Headliner said:


> :lmao :done @ Jericho shitting on WWE creative.


I love it. Made me laugh. :brock4


----------



## WolvesofBabylon

Wow..Jericho God tier on the mic

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues

Fat Jericho is now the GOAT


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Agree. They dont go with him but I love how he put them all over


He definitely did that well. Even overselling Hager's MMA career works perfect because he's a fucking heel. So what if he's embellishing the truth lol


----------



## Roxinius

Jericho took and made those guys into stars that's how good he still is and has always been


----------



## DGenerationMC

ellthom said:


> I love the Inner Circle


Please God, let this be their theme for the lolz


----------



## ElTerrible

Nobody can accuse Jericho of "getting them cheques". He´s putting in the work. My lord is he fired up on the mic.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Chris Jericho just cut the promo of the year, holy fuck.


----------



## elo

Yo Vince, see how much better promos are when guys are just sent out there with talking points and not a full blown word for word script? Remember those times Vince?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Pisses all over WWE creative
> Takes shots at The Amewican Dweam
> Says he's gonna beat the ever-living shit out of Rhodes with such intensity that he wasn't even censored

:maury at BASED Jericho having no fucking chill right now.

He's clearly gone mad with power thanks to Da Bubbleh (and actual creative freedom).


----------



## Therapy

That promo was amazing.. Jericho drew the line in the sand with that...


----------



## Swindle

Jericho shooting on WWE creative, hopefully that kills the We The People chants, think it hurts Jake if it follows him


----------



## midgetlover69

Better than the rock


----------



## Soul Rex

DA PROMO HAD ME CUMMING


----------



## shandcraig

So it's amazing that Jericho can make any catch phrase or any random object into an instant hit and at the same time you can instantly and bury something LOL.


Omg what do people think of them using the cops inner circle song? Lol


----------



## Empress

Jericho just put on a masterclass. He's managed to reinvent and get better each time. I loved every minute of that segment. Great show so far. It feels nice to actually watch a wrestling product and not cringe every other minute.


----------



## 260825

*It's very tongue in cheek, of course they don't look as though they fit as a group (out of the gate), Jericho even plays it up saying they're tight ect .. If anything Jericho is using them, and trying to build a following around him from outcasts that want to join him.*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Jericho should beat Cody and I like Cody but Jericho is entertaining


----------



## captainzombie

Mango13 said:


> Not gonna lie, not really feeling the name Inner Circle.


Same here, The Alpha Club would have worked better.

Time for some chaos with Havoc vs. Allin......


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW is here to kick ass. Non stop action. 2 hours go by fast. Quick and to the point promos.


----------



## deepelemblues

ElectricAngel said:


> On another note, AEW taking shots at WWE is kinda cringe. Rent free lmao


you do what gets the crowd hot period


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jericho just keeps on doing it


----------



## djsunyc

this is kinda like the corporation when rock led it with shamrock and big bossman.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Darby and Havoc is next. Really want Darby to get the W.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Very interested to see if these guys go hardcore here. 

I don't think they need to in order to deliver.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jimmy Havoc is basically a goth version of Sandman.


----------



## Jedah

I think Spears joins the Inner Circle tonight. Let's see if I'm right.

I love this so much. Again. Energy. You can just see how everything in WWE is so scripted to death by the comparison. Every gesture, every word, every single movement is scripted and soulless. The contrast really brings it out. Even NXT is nothing compared to this energy.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I think they heard the criticisms about the quiet music as well. It could still be a lot louder but it's much more noticeable this week.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jericho probably killed the we the people chant for good
smart move if it works


----------



## Jedah

And putting that promo with Jericho directly after that hot match was smart. It gave the crowd enough time to cool off for the next match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Interested to see if this goes technical or hardcore, or a mix of the two.


----------



## Soul Rex

I love Havoc gimmick and entrance.

Too bad he looks like shit, can't put a world title on him, what a waste.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Wwe needs to become unscripted with better creative. U can just tell with dynamite there’s life in the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

is it just me or does Dary Allens theem remnid you of sex and candy song


----------



## shandcraig

That storyline was amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC

Darby was the first guy to come out when I was at the DC show last week, so I'm rooting for him out of sentimental value.


----------



## deepelemblues

Not really feeling this Havoc promo but at least he's actually trying and it makes a difference


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh no the mood lighting is back lol


----------



## shandcraig

Darby seems more over than havoc


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh the fucking lights are back...

WHY?!


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho probably killed the we the people chant for good
> smart move if it works


It's a win-win situation for Jericho. They stop he has crowd control. If they don't you can argue Jericho is such a good heel they do it to piss him and Hager off


----------



## PhilThePain

Good Eddie Guerrero reference on his birthday!


----------



## Mango13

Why is the mood lighting back? sigh...


----------



## shandcraig

I want darby to win the TV belt when it comes.

We need a competitors fighting belt in the mix!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Lol. Why Darby Allin look like a Twink at NYC's Halloween Parade. 

dude got no legs or ass.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya weird we hardly saw mood lighting last week. Maybe they are trying different things weekly to feel it out. You cant catch Crowd reactions otherwise


----------



## RapShepard

I'm surprised people really care about the lighting lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Private Party is the #3 trend worldwide right now, holy shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Soul Rex said:


> I love Havoc gimmick and entrance.
> 
> Too bad he looks like shit, can't put a world title on him, what a waste.


Not everybody can or should be World Champ, no shame in that. Jimmy will make a fine challenger when AEW comes to the UK. Looks like a real good midcard prospect, nothing wrong with that at all. Can't wait for him and Mox to kill each other some day.


----------



## shandcraig

Its partly just the tights that make it worst though


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

LET'S GO DARBY!


----------



## Mordecay

Falcon Arrow to the outside :wtf


----------



## Mox Girl

Loved Jericho's promo, he is still the GOAT on the mic. Those WWE references though...


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> I'm surprised people really care about the lighting lol.


its disracting


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tony Schiavone’s voice is like butter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

DAE think Jimmy looks like Arthur Fleck?


----------



## Kratosx23

Soul Rex said:


> I love Havoc gimmick and entrance.
> 
> Too bad he looks like shit, can't put a world title on him, what a waste.


If they can't put a world title on anybody on their roster who looks like shit, Jericho, Moxley and MJF are the only people who will ever hold it. :heston


----------



## OmegaMark

Why do I always think Darby Allin is British? He's got that small, effeminate look British wrestlers (British men in general, really) always seem to have.


----------



## shandcraig

Something about darby that i like. Of course hes got a lot of story and charcter development to come but hes got a good wcw character vibe.

I like his story telling


----------



## TwistedLogic

I hate the fact that they can't just keep the lights on for the crowd. The blue and red shit makes it look like a knockoff of Smackdown and Raw, and the dimmed darkness makes it look like NXT. If you're looking for lapsed fans, nobody was doing this shit back in the late 90s.


----------



## Mox Girl

I also can't take Darby seriously in those denim shorts, it looks like he stole them from AJ Lee :lol


----------



## Swan-San

I think the logo on the mat was worse than the mood lighting. now that has gone, i dont mind the lighting tbh. I prefer it when its bright like the main event from last week tho


----------



## deepelemblues

i dont know who the fuck these guys are and this is a decent match that is keeping my interest :draper2


----------



## shandcraig

So ending match will have inner circle help spears cus hes in inner circle


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Darby Alin is cool but i weight 150 pounds and i think i have a better physique then him.


----------



## Stormbringer

birthday_massacre said:


> its disracting


How? This ain't Hell in a Cell


----------



## Boldgerg

OmegaMark said:


> Why do I always think Darby Allin is British? He's got that small, effeminate look British wrestlers (British men in general, really) always seem to have.


I'll bite... Martyn Ford and Eddie Hall are tiny.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> its disracting


Hey everybody has their own annoyances


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anyone who hasn't seen Havoc's run in Progress, you're doing yourself a disservice.


----------



## OmegaMark

Boldgerg said:


> I'll bite... Martyn Ford and Eddie Hall are tiny.


Who and who?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I understand low sound to the music as of right now. Wait until they get great themes for everybody.


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> I hate the fact that they can't just keep the lights on for the crowd. The blue and red shit makes it look like a knockoff of Smackdown and Raw, and the dimmed darkness makes it look like NXT. If you're looking for lapsed fans, nobody was doing this shit back in the late 90s.


That's my issue. It just makes it look like Raw or Smackdown.

By far the best it's looked is the main event last week. This bright blue looks horrendous.

What is actually the need for it? Go for the gritty look, stay away from WWE's OTT light show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho probably killed the we the people chant for good
> smart move if it works


Jericho is clearly seeking to help Trudeau sow anti-American sentiment in order to help Justin's perpetually hurt fee-fees.

:trump3


----------



## Soul Rex

DGenerationMC said:


> Not everybody can or should be World Champ, no shame in that. Jimmy will make a fine challenger when AEW comes to the UK. Looks like a real good midcard prospect, nothing wrong with that at all. Can't wait for him and Mox to kill each other some day.


Yeah, but in his case, his gimmick feels like something that could transcend, his character booked right has an insane potential, he could be like a combination of Undertaker and Mick Foley.

This is why, when I see him, I see wasted potential, he will just never get as big as I personally think he could be if he looked like a star.


----------



## shandcraig

Who thinks when the villain joins aew he will help Cody id prefer he was a heel though


----------



## Boldgerg

OmegaMark said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite... Martyn Ford and Eddie Hall are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Who and who?
Click to expand...

Look them up and look them up.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox Girl said:


> I also can't take Darby seriously in those denim shorts, it looks like he stole them from AJ Lee :lol


So it's the shorts not the panty hose?


----------



## Mox Girl

So far both weeks they make us wait till the second hour to see Mox :lol


----------



## shandcraig

The mood lighting does completely kill the mood of the Arena LOL I just don't get the point


----------



## TwistedLogic

The ad breaks this week have been amazingly smooth. They've learned so much from last week. There's no chance anyone in the crowd knows they've taken two ad breaks in this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

good match


----------



## RapShepard

Cool match


----------



## JRL

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Lol. Why Darby Allin look like a Twink at NYC's Halloween Parade.
> 
> dude got no legs or ass.


You prefer your men to be big and beefy then?


----------



## 260825

*Damn, what an intriguing match next week.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DARBY WON! YIPEEEE!

Great match!


----------



## Mox Girl

TwistedLogic said:


> The ad breaks this week have been amazingly smooth. They've learned so much from last week. There's no chance anyone in the crowd knows they've taken two ad breaks in this match.


And tbh, if JR didn't say "we'll be back", I wouldn't have known they'd gone to an ad break on FITE either :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Darby is really over


----------



## AEW_19

Decent story in that match


----------



## TD Stinger

Match felt kind of short after the commercial break.

Solid enough match. I like how Havoc wasn't necessarily the heel, the crowd just liked Darby more.

I need to see Jericho counter the Coffin Drop with a reverse Code Breaker (Back Stabber) and then hit a regular Codebreaker to win.


----------



## RapShepard

Alright now let's go find something shitty Darby said on social media as a kid and ruin him


----------



## TwistedLogic

I said it a few weeks ago but the coffin drop is the most beautiful move in wrestling for me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

im glad in these types of mathces they are not kicking out of finishers


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Match felt kind of short after the commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> Solid enough match. I like how Havoc wasn't necessarily the heel, the crowd just liked Darby more.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see Jericho counter the Coffin Drop with a reverse Code Breaker (Back Stabber) and then hit a regular Codebreaker to win.


Idk if Jericho is fast enough these days to pull it out. But that sounds like a great spot.


----------



## ElectricAngel

Damn. Was hoping to see me some staple guns this match lmfao


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Eh Allin is ok! I prefer Havoc


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida better be on next week or I riot


----------



## ellthom

match was okay, but its what I expect from a TV match so its fine


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> Match felt kind of short after the commercial break.
> 
> Solid enough match. I like how Havoc wasn't necessarily the heel, the crowd just liked Darby more.
> 
> I need to see Jericho counter the Coffin Drop with a reverse Code Breaker (Back Stabber) and then hit a regular Codebreaker to win.


yeah they could have finished it before the break then go to the ad


----------



## Sir Linko

Kinda wish the match was sold much more as a big deal beforehand but otherwise that was a really nice match with great pacing. And thank god it wasn't another 30 minute match, I love AEW so far, but the first 3 PPV's burnt me out a bit, it's nice having the pacing of a TV show between them.


----------



## Mox Girl

Let's hope Britt Baker is more enthusiastic in this match than she was on commentary last week LOL.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

I think the coffin drop is a stupid finisher lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah, but in his case, his gimmick feels like something that could transcend, his character booked right has an insane potential, he could be like a combination of Undertaker and Mick Foley.
> 
> This is why, when I see him, I see wasted potential, he will just never get as big as I personally think he could be if he looked like a star.


I saw his run in Progress and I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Soul Rex

Darby is a fucking geek, fuck everyone who disagrees.

Hope Jericho squashes his ass in two minutes.


----------



## patpat

The inner circle merchandise are sold out on pwtees 
Jericho created stars tonight and the bucks too!


----------



## TwistedLogic

People trying to cop that Inner Circle merch quickly. :kdotlol


----------



## RapShepard

Well her comes the low light of the show. 

NXT is kinda stealing the Road to Style for promos. Smart move.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Below average match. Not going to sugar coat it. Still a way better show then RAW was.


----------



## AEW_19

That first hour was better than last week's


----------



## Mox Girl

They're doing the "show us your signs!" thing during the break haha, this guy had a Mox sign, my kinda person :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Soul Rex said:


> Darby is a fucking geek, fuck everyone who disagrees.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

I love me some Darby Allin. That Coffin Drop :mark


----------



## shandcraig

Wow are signs coming back? I could see AEW bring that feel back


----------



## OswaldMosley

What happened to the picture in picture during matches? On TSN I missed 3/4 of the match because of commercials.


----------



## ellthom

A guy has a 'Marry Me Nyla' poster... oh boy!


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Alright now let's go find something shitty Darby said on social media as a kid and ruin him


 hahaha you know someone is already doing it bro


----------



## TwistedLogic

shandcraig said:


> Wow are signs coming back? I could see AEW bring that feel back


I doubt it, since they do their best to hide most of the crowd during the match.


----------



## JRL

Isn't that Christopher Daniels' microphone?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Solid match. Heard good things about both guys and they certainly didn't disappoint. :bjpenn


----------



## ellthom

Bea Bae!!!!! :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Below average match. Not going to sugar coat it. Still a way better show then RAW was.


The first horu was great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Darby Allin is 1 lucky guy for marrying Priscilla Kelly


----------



## OmegaMark

Who's this fat Asian chick dressed like the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Mox Girl

Bea's music is so generic Halloweeny :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

ellthom said:


> A guy has a 'Marry Me Nyla' poster... oh boy!


I fail to see the issue here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho time!!!


----------



## Bubbly

Chris Jericho is absolutely amazing.
The kid with him is annoying though. I hope they aren't trying to make him into being 'the future' like Randy Orton was. Far too dorky lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bea looks like my boss and it's scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## OswaldMosley

Darby Allin over Jimmy Havoc? No thanks.
Women's match? No thanks.
Match after match after match? No thanks.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well I hope this tag match is better than that one they showed on their Dark show.

The size of that Women's Title will always make me laugh.


----------



## ellthom

ZSJ said:


> I fail to see the issue here.


I aint judging... 

Not my type of course but each to their own.


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho!!! <3


----------



## shandcraig

Okay now that we see the aew women's belt on her I can confirm it is small. Why the hell would they make them felt so damn small. This girl is a twig and it looks small on her. And it's such a nice designed belt


Imagine when rose or kong win it


----------



## Stormbringer

I'll never understand putting a guy in a title match before a ppv. Why would I think the challenger is gonna win?

And isn't Bea a real bitch backstage?


----------



## Boldgerg

The lights are off again...

I don't get it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Let's hope this goes better that Fight of the Fallen.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Women's tag is up. My Money is on Riho and Britt.


----------



## Mango13

OswaldMosley said:


> Darby Allin over Jimmy Havoc? No thanks.
> Women's match? No thanks.
> Match after match after match? No thanks.


ut


----------



## Kabraxal

The women’s division needs some work. Something just comes off as flat with it so far.

Rest of the card has been spot on though. Great opening tag that built new stars and a great live promo by Jericho. Darby/Havok was nice, but you could tell the crowd needed a down match to recover after the first 35 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Kenny banging her?
:mj


----------



## OswaldMosley

That woman ref should work the women's matches and only the women's matches. Her presence completely ruined the All Out main event and last week's debut match.


----------



## 260825

*They're probably testing what the crowd looks like in different lights, moods, no lights now they have a full arena to do so.*


----------



## Mango13

Boldgerg said:


> The lights are off again...
> 
> I don't get it.



It's actually making me more annoyed that they keep turning them on/off then it was just having them on. Like make up your damn mind already.


----------



## shandcraig

I disagree but each to there own


----------



## Blisstory

Legit question, whats with the tarped off spot right across from camera & the handful of empty seats? Wouldnt you want to move people into that area?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Of course Britt, who is a legit doctor of dental medicine, is also a totally tasty treat. :yum:

 at the love for Riho. Truly a precious cinnamon roll. :sk



ellthom said:


> A guy has a 'Marry Me Nyla' poster... oh boy!


Nothing wrong with being a gay guy, fam.



















































































:troll


----------



## ellthom

Her love for Freddie Mercury is such a joy


----------



## OswaldMosley

Chan Hung said:


> Is Kenny banging her?


Kenny Omosexual is getting banged by Nyla Rose.


----------



## shandcraig

I think having them off is fine they don't need to be on the crowd but I agree on and off is strange. I prefer off then coloured lighting


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chan Hung said:


> Is Kenny banging her?
> :mj


I wouldn't be surprised if he's doing all the joshi. Kenny's The Cleaner, after all.



OswaldMosley said:


> That woman ref should work the women's matches and only the women's matches. Her presence completely ruined the All Out main event and last week's debut match.


Did she distract you or something?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Women's division is literally dog shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> The lights are off again...
> 
> I don't get it.


Like I said in the ohter thread. I think they are switching it up every match, to see what works best. Maybe even do a poll after the show to see which we the fans perfer.


----------



## Ace

How has the show been?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dive incoming.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's great to see Riho getting more chants :drose


----------



## Mango13

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Of course Britt, who is a legit doctor of dental medicine, is also a totally tasty treat. :yum:





Spoiler: ..


----------



## shandcraig

Solid and epic Jerichio promo


----------



## Chan Hung

The lighting is wayyyyyy better here than WWE


----------



## JRL

OswaldMosley said:


> That woman ref should work the women's matches and only the women's matches. Her presence completely ruined the All Out main event and last week's debut match.


How exactly did she ruin those matches?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ace said:


> How has the show been?


Opener was awesome(Young Bucks and PP), and Jericho cut the promo of the year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Women's division is literally dog shit


There's only 1 woman I care for in their division (your avatar) and nowhere to be found the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Stormbringer

OswaldMosley said:


> That woman ref should work the women's matches and only the women's matches. Her presence completely ruined the All Out main event and last week's debut match.


What?! How?


----------



## shandcraig

Its great to see certain people throughout the less known getting over fast


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Britt Baker is just kinda generic and being a dentist couldn't be a more boring career


----------



## ellthom

Ace said:


> How has the show been?


Good opening between Private Party and the Young Bucks, Awesome promo by Jericho (because of course) and an average match between Darby Allin and Jimmy Havoc


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TheLooseCanon said:


> There's only 1 woman I care for in their division (your avatar) and nowhere to be found the first 2 weeks.


She's finishing up a farewell tour in Japan and moving to the states after, soon my friend.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Britt, who is a legit doctor of dental medicine, is also a totally tasty treat. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/yum.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Yum" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ..
Click to expand...

Shes fine as fuck. Me likey. Nice legs


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stormbringer said:


> What?! How?


Her holding back a male twice her size is not believable. I can see the point


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

If Bea got a pair of ample gazonga implants, she'd be a worthy successor to Daffney as wrestling's version of the Big Titty Goth GF meme. 8*D


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She's finishing up a farewell tour in Japan and moving to the states after, soon my friend.


In my opinion, she's gonna be the leading lady for AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

Kenan has been killing it recently


----------



## One Shed

Just dragged her partner to the corner? That was...pretty smart.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I need me some MJF on this show.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Britt Baker is just kinda generic and being a dentist couldn't be a more boring career


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Wow are signs coming back? I could see AEW bring that feel back


Signs left?


----------



## TD Stinger

I've been paying more attention to the NXT match as this has been going, how's it been?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: ..


Adam Cole better live up to that BAYBAY schtick and make plenty of them with her. bama4


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DGenerationMC said:


> In my opinion, she's gonna be the leading lady for AEW.


I think she would've been the first champion had she not had prior commitments. There's a reason why Riho only got a fluke roll up on her.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match a bit too long???
Nevermind. Over!! Lol


----------



## OswaldMosley

DGenerationMC said:


> Did she distract you or something?


Yes. Her movements were incredibly awkward, her facial expressions are more ridiculous than Kenny's, and she tried to compensate by "taking control" and shoving herself into the middle of the action by being loud and obnoxious.

She completely ruined Jericho vs Page and I don't ever want to see her reffing a men's match now that Cody and Co have their social justice brownie points.


----------



## RapShepard

Cool finisher below meh match


patpat said:


> hahaha you know someone is already doing it bro


Facts lol. I just wonder what type of person you have to be to go search for that shit lol


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Ole girl did an RKO lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Lowlight of the first two weeks so far, sad to say. Just not feeling these women. Not awful wrestling, just no connection.


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho is just the fucking cutest. I love her.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Weak match.


----------



## Oracle

The elephant in the room so far is apart from Riho. 

the womens roster is TERRIBLE


----------



## Boldgerg

None of the women feel like stars.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Britt and Rhio won! Yay!

Match was good. A little off at times but I enjoyed it for the most part.


----------



## PhilThePain

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Britt Baker is just kinda generic and being a dentist couldn't be a more boring career


Anti-dentite!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox should close IMO, but whatever


----------



## PavelGaborik

The women's division is in need of serious improvement.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RapShepard said:


> Kenan has been killing it recently


My favorite SNL guy. What's Up With That? is fucking hilarious every time.


----------



## ellthom

Boldgerg said:


> None of the women feel like stars.


It's AEW's weakest and needs time to build. Unfortunately WWE has AEW beat on female star power in my opinion. But give it time.


----------



## JRL

The camera zooming out every time the Best Friends hug is so random. I love it.


----------



## OmegaMark

I found myself slowly losing interest in this show over the past 20 or so minutes. There's simply too much wrestling and not enough storylines and characters.


----------



## RapShepard

OC over as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

MOXLEY TIME!!!!
:mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm liking Shawn Spears in AEW. Never had an opinion of him before.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

AEW needs more Joshi wrestlers lol. Literally they are rhe best part of the division, Riho, Yuka, Shida.


----------



## shandcraig

Other than Jericho I think orange is the most over guy.

But but why would main stream people like him??


----------



## Mox Girl

MOX TIME!!! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

DGenerationMC said:


> My favorite SNL guy. What's Up With That? is fucking hilarious every time.


It is and he's the longest reigning cast member. Got his own show coming up and EVP the new All That. Dude is hitting his stride


----------



## JRL

I'm glad Shawn didn't keep the colored contact lenses. They were just weird.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox is next!

:mark


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else think Sean Spears gimmick does not match his tacky wardrobe?

He should be dressing more bad ass and less color


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Spears has a great theme :mark


----------



## FrankenTodd

****** Bolger is in AEW??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Hopefully Mox destroys Spears.


----------



## rberg922

You know you're over when you get cheered for just sitting by the ring


----------



## 260825

*Spears is solid.

The programme he had with Cody, pairing, the buildup has done him wonders. I think he'll get better more so over time.*


----------



## RapShepard

Spears just doesn't have it. Match could be interesting with Kenny loaming over it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That was...a weird ass transition.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else think Sean Spears gimmick does not match his tacky wardrobe?
> 
> He should be dressing more bad ass and less color


He's just too meh regardless of what you do or how you dress him.


----------



## shandcraig

They got to fix this audio is just so bad


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

AEW JUST GOT FRESHLY SQUEEZED! 



TD Stinger said:


> I've been paying more attention to the NXT match as this has been going, how's it been?


Private Party upset the Bucks in the tag title tourney's first round to kick off the show in a great back and forth match with a surprisingly tame amount of spot monkey shenanigans.

Jericho cut a bomb-ass promo that pissed on WWE's creative, took shots at Dusty and Dustin to hype up his feud with Cody, and saw him say (AND I QUOTE :cole) "I'm going to beat the ever-living shit out of Cody" uncensored.

Darby Allin defeated Jimmy Havoc in a solid match to face Y2J next week for the belt.

Britt Baker and Riho defeated Emi Sakura and Bea Priestly in a decent match. Britt and Bea had quite a bit of their action interrupted by commercials, though.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

As a Shawn Spears fan. I really love that he's getting used and being put in fairly big matches as opposed to WWE where they just did nothing with him at all.


----------



## TwistedLogic

That was a trainwreck by JR just now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Show needs more Riho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Raw Smackdown said:


> That was...a weird ass transition.


I'm gonna give them a couple months to get used to making a live TV show.

What's WWE's excuse lol


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> That was a trainwreck by JR just now.


He's been off this entire show.


----------



## Cas Ras

Well the match was at least better than the dark tag match from last week. There's definitely less story effort too though about the division. They usually do something to make you tune in next week for the guys (like a surprise win, new faction, next contender), the women are just there and in the middle filler spot.


----------



## RapShepard

Why is PAC out here lol


Wrastlemondu said:


> *Spears is solid.
> 
> The programme he had with Cody, pairing, the buildup has done him wonders. I think he'll get better more so over time.*


No he's not the dude is what he's going to be. Only a handful of wrestler start to grow 15+ years in. Dudes a solid lower midcard guy. That's it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shorts confirmed!


----------



## 260825

*Was that stuff when things went to commercials? sounded like they only played it through the arena*


----------



## shandcraig

Lol anyone notice how fucked the audio is and mics. But of course they give him slack as as they are brand-new it will take a few months


----------



## TwistedLogic

My only criticism with AEW so far is it's starting to feel like they're actively _going out of their way_ to not do backstage segments. Like stuff with the Best Friends just being at ringside is starting to feel very forced and unrealistic. Why are all the wrestlers out in the arena when they aren't working instead of hanging out back stage?


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC joining the commentary team, interesting. Why is he out there.

Mox is here bitches! And he's got the NJPW attire!


----------



## Stormbringer

birthday_massacre said:


> Her holding back a male twice her size is not believable. I can see the point


But that's any ref though. Wrestlers are supposed to respect the stripes. You put your hands on the ref and you get fined. And how is it any worse than Hebner and his half crippled ass?


----------



## rberg922

Been hyped for this match all day :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Moxley's theme :banderas


----------



## TwistedLogic

Can't fucking stand Pac.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

@Mox Girl, your husbando has arrived. :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Good to explain PAC not getting a number 1 contenders match. Maybe not so much during a match that already has it's on secondary story hovering over it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*MOX*


----------



## Kabraxal

PAC talking logic! Love them acknowledging the question we all had.


----------



## Boldgerg

Don't like Mox in this attire. Generic.


----------



## Whoanma

Tully. :beckylol


----------



## shandcraig

I'm getting a very Stone Cold vibe from Moxley right now


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yes, PAC is addressing the #1 contenders' bit.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Pac on Commentary? Cool.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hey no one hits Tully!


----------



## TD Stinger

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> AEW JUST GOT FRESHLY SQUEEZED!
> 
> 
> 
> Private Party upset the Bucks in the tag title tourney's first round to kick off the show in a great back and forth match with a surprisingly tame amount of spot monkey shenanigans.
> 
> Jericho cut a bomb-ass promo that pissed on WWE's creative, took shots at Dusty and Dustin to hype up his feud with Cody, and saw him say (AND I QUOTE :cole) "I'm going to beat the ever-living shit out of Cody" uncensored.
> 
> Darby Allin defeated Jimmy Havoc in a solid match to face Y2J next week for the belt.
> 
> Britt Baker and Riho defeated Emi Sakura and Bea Priestly in a decent match. Britt and Bea had quite a bit of their action interrupted by commercials, though.


Well I was just talking about the women's match, but thank you anyways for the recap.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TwistedLogic said:


> Can't fucking stand Pac.


That's PAC? Oh wow, I thought that was the actor who played Gary in Joker. :troll


----------



## patpat

TwistedLogic said:


> My only criticism with AEW so far is it's starting to feel like they're actively _going out of their way_ to not do backstage segments. Like stuff with the Best Friends just being at ringside is starting to feel very forced and unrealistic. Why are all the wrestlers out in the arena when they aren't working instead of hanging out back stage?


 they in fact force themselves not to because they supposedly dont want the invisible camera stuff


----------



## shandcraig

I must be the only one here that's not entirely feeling his theme song. It just feels like generic Rock cashing. I mean you should have some sort of theme like that but it wasn't stood out more. Anyways it doesn't matter


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yes, gimme a Mox-PAC feud after Full Gear.


----------



## RapShepard

Good to make referee discretion kayfabe. Still silly though


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TD Stinger said:


> Well I was just talking about the women's match, but thank you anyways for the recap.


No prob, fam-a-lam. :sk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Good job Tully
:lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

Pac just called the company A&W.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 260825

*I'm glad there's conflict & conversation on the commentary. It's tiring to hear the same line of thinking through 3 different voices.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Lot of Interference by Tully.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol i think tully is more over than spears


----------



## Jazminator

Once a Horseman, always a Horseman...


----------



## RapShepard

So they're no ring out right?


----------



## Whoanma

shandcraig said:


> Lol i think tully is more over than spears


He may well be. :grin2:


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Orange Cassidy looks like skinny Jack Swagger.


----------



## Stormbringer

That DVD to the guard rail!


----------



## ellthom

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Lot of Interference by Tully.


Tully does what Tully wants


----------



## PavelGaborik

I hate the commercials.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yeah..............Mox gotta be more careful and don't have moves done to ya where you land on your neck. You should be the star of the company.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like Tully at this point is more credible as a threat than Spears is, lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic

"Are you aware of my win-loss record? Not just in A&W."

https://streamable.com/29vuk

Pac wrestles in fast food joints. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Lol i think tully is more over than spears


The chair and Tully are more over than Spears


----------



## Bubbly

I'm a Brit myself but jesus…..I always struggle to take any Brit serious when speaking on US wrestling tv lol. Pac should try and be more of a silent killer I think.

Enjoying the show so far though.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i think tully is more over than spears
> 
> 
> 
> The chair and Tully are more over then Spears
Click to expand...

 what's with the spears burial here ? :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

Mox looked shoot pissed at that water in his face, lmao.


----------



## Swan-San

the roster size is way too small, this match feels like im watching giants when really they should be average


----------



## ellthom

Bubbly said:


> I'm a Brit myself but jesus…..I always struggle to take any Brit serious when speaking on US wrestling tv lol. Pac should try and be more of a silent killer I think.
> 
> Enjoying the show so far though.


Also as a Brit, I frikkin love Pac when he speaks, he has that northern attitude...each to their own though


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Orange you glad that a live TV audience popped so loudly for this boi?

I know I'm glad. ;D


----------



## TwistedLogic

Shawn Spears is a charisma vacuum. May actually just be a good hand.


----------



## 260825

*Starting to feel like more of an old school WCW crowd as the show goes on. *


----------



## TwistedLogic

I bet Spears in this match is gonna make Moxley look bad on the ratings like Cutler made MJF look bad last week.


----------



## fmartnz2

Im just not sold not on Spears, he doesnt connect with the audience nor does he have good matches


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Dragon reference.


----------



## shandcraig

I was literally just feeling that like it's 1996


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> Shawn Spears is a charisma vacuum. May actually just be a good hand.



When you’ve been in the business as long as he has and the only thing people can say about your career is he’s a good worker that kinda says it all imo.

I just cant take/believe this guy being above the mid card.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Spears sucks at selling.


----------



## NXT Only

PAC burying the commentary team lmao


----------



## Bubbly

ellthom said:


> Also as a Brit, I frikkin love Pac when he speaks, he has that northern attitude...each to their own though


I'm a northerner myself lol. I just think the clash in accent makes us sound a bit....like a dork? 

He is growing on me in this match though lol. The other English guy from London definitely just sounded like a jobber with the accent lol


----------



## fmartnz2

Jon needed a vicious squash match not spears, it feels like spears is sucking the momentum out of Moxley


----------



## shandcraig

I think it's a huge mistake that spear is is still using the 10 gimmick


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Barbed wire broom lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I know they can't call that move the Death Rider, but I will always refer to it as the Death Rider.

Decent match. Can't say I'm feeling Spears so far. Mox looked great though.

Omega is here!


----------



## OmegaMark

AEW isn't going to last if they don't trade in some of the time from these overly-long matches for more storylines and character development. That's just the God's honest truth.

On a side note, Moxley looks bad. The attire is goofy, and it looks like he's not hitting the gym like he should be.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> what's with the spears burial here ?


I normally don't care who folk cheer for. But I just can't rock with the idea that Shawn Spears is some misused talent waiting to bust out.


----------



## 260825

*Good solid finishes. Even Bucks were reeled in a bit too.*


----------



## Mango13

Glad Spears lost.


----------



## fmartnz2

So Spears is going to be another Jobber lol They really have to build spears up a bit more


----------



## JRL

Barbed wire broom!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good Match. Would've liked for Spears to in but Mox was the right call. Plus I like Mox too so I'm happy he won.

And Here's Kenny!


----------



## shandcraig

Okay I can't understand what they're doing with Spears so far with his program. It just feels like they're using him as a jobber maybe they have a plan that we don't see yet


----------



## RapShepard

Super tease lol


----------



## NXT Only

Mox spared Omega


----------



## FrankenTodd

He gave up a bat for a broom! He’s crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wtf Pac


----------



## rbl85

Does that means that Moxley and Omega are going to have an extreme match a Full gear ?


----------



## fmartnz2

Mox should have gotten a shot in with the bat at least


----------



## FrankenTodd

Can’t stand Mox or whatever his name is these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly

I think Spears is fine being a mid card guy tbh. I really like Tully though - he can probably do better than Spears and work with a guy that could lead to a main event push.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Spears is not a jobber.

He's just not going to be a top 3 guy. 

He's a 'jobber heel to the stars' in a way.

AEW's Ziggler. Beats everybody but Cody, Mox, Omega.


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC vs. Omega vs. Mox is a Triple Threat I'd like to see one day.

I like that Mox wouldn't hit Kenny when he was down, he wants to be the one to inflict the pain to Kenny.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OmegaMark said:


> AEW isn't going to last if they don't trade in some of the time from these overly-long matches for more storylines and character development. That's just the God's honest truth.
> 
> On a side note, Moxley looks bad. The attire is goofy, and it looks like he's not hitting the gym like he should be.


WTF are you talking about. The matches are building the characters and their devlopment. And Mox was on the shelf for a month, where he couldnt work out.

AEW is doing way better than Raw or SD does at devloping their characters


----------



## Buhalovski

Mox doesnt want an easy target and thats fine by me but i dont like when heels are friends with heels and babyfaces are friends only with faces.


----------



## 260825

*Thing with Spears, is the spotlight isn't on him atm; he's in fact already had his moment a while ago & is established; even one of the first to have a manager, we know him & he isn't just some random jobber if he didn't have the programme with Cody. Spears will have the spotlight on him again in the future & continue to build upon.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice match. Cool to see Spears actually booked like the capable talent that he is. Definitely see him being worthy of being a cornerstone of a potential mid-card title scene.

If Moxley becomes a straight up tweener after what PAC just did, I'm totally on board with it for the sake of having a bit of alignment diversity.


----------



## RapShepard

fmartnz2 said:


> Im just not sold not on Spears, he doesnt connect with the audience nor does he have good matches





Mango13 said:


> When you’ve been in the business as long as he has and the only thing people can say about your career is he’s a good worker that kinda says it all imo.
> 
> I just cant take/believe this guy being above the mid card.





PavelGaborik said:


> Spears sucks at selling.


Thank you all lol. He's the type of guy you feel for because "damn you've been wrestling for ever, and haven't really done much of note". He's not somebody you feel for because you want to see what he does next.

Though shout out to him for living his dream job so long. That's still better than most folk get.


----------



## shandcraig

Holyshit the show's over in half an hour. These shows fly by


----------



## Stormbringer

fmartnz2 said:


> So Spears is going to be another Jobber lol They really have to build spears up a bit more


Why don't people know what a jobber is? Jobbers lose quick matches and get little offense. Spears is a high midcarder who had a competitive match vs Mox. How do people not get that?


----------



## PavelGaborik

TheLooseCanon said:


> Spears is not a jobber.
> 
> He's just not going to be a top 3 guy.
> 
> He's a 'jobber heel to the stars' in a way.
> 
> AEW's Ziggler. Beats everybody but Cody, Mox, Omega.


Gatekeeper is an appropriate word to describe him.


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY MOX :mark: Though tbh I thought Spears got way too much offense in that match, Mox should have won much easier than that. I was glad to see a longer match from him though after not seeing anything for awhile though <3 I also like the name Paradigm Shift for his finisher, but Death Rider is still a better name :lol

And Kenny is an idiot lol, who gives up a bat to keep a broom? I'd rather have a bat as my weapon any day of the week :lol He's lucky Mox decided not to attack him further haha.


----------



## ellthom

Just think of all the stuff you can stick barbed wire too for weapons...

Barbed wire crowbar
Barbed wire cricket bat
Barbed wire garden sheers 
Barbed wire garden hose 
Barbed wire telephone
Barbed wire mirror
Barbed wire computer

I mean the possibilities are endless


----------



## V-Trigger

Tsvetoslava said:


> Mox doesnt want an easy target and thats fine by me but i dont like when heels are friends with heels and babyfaces are friends only with faces.


Mox isn't a heel.


----------



## rbl85

Tsvetoslava said:


> Mox doesnt want an easy target and thats fine by me but i dont like when heels are friends with heels and babyfaces are friends only with faces.


Mox is a tweener so no problem


----------



## One Shed

Main event starting now??


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That segment with Mox not attacking him while down was just to tell the idiots that Mox and Omega will both be 'faces'.


Forgot Dustin got the WCW version of Green Day as his theme.


----------



## Sypher87

Great bit of storytelling...Mox doesn't like someone doing his work for him..

And Kenny choosing the broom over the bat lol classic


----------



## RapShepard

fmartnz2 said:


> So Spears is going to be another Jobber lol They really have to build spears up a bit more


Why he's a jobber no need to fight the funk. Jobbers are necessary. If they can find lower card stories hell be fine.


----------



## imthegame19

OmegaMark said:


> AEW isn't going to last if they don't trade in some of the time from these overly-long matches for more storylines and character development. That's just the God's honest truth.
> 
> On a side note, Moxley looks bad. The attire is goofy, and it looks like he's not hitting the gym like he should be.



Lol he wore that same gear in new Japan. Not hitting the gym? Seriously have you been out of the loop? The guy just had serious infection and surgery 4 or 5 weeks ago. How the heck is he suppose to be working out much lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tsvetoslava said:


> Mox doesnt want an easy target and thats fine by me but i dont like when heels are friends with heels and babyfaces are friends only with faces.


Mox isn't a heel. Which is why they did that segment to show people.


----------



## shandcraig

Dustin Rhodes has one of the best themes in aw. So badass


----------



## Mango13

Sound system is louder then it was last week which is a good thing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hangman has such an amazing theme.


----------



## One Shed

Kinda disappointing pop for Page.


----------



## JRL

Page should ditch the chaps. The fact that he's wearing those and the trunks make him look more like a stripper.


----------



## birthday_massacre

All wrestlers named Adam really do look a like ha ha


----------



## Chan Hung

Page does the similar mouth movements like Becky lol


----------



## rbl85

Mox Girl said:


> YAY MOX :mark: Though tbh I thought Spears got way too much offense in that match, Mox should have won much easier than that. I was glad to see a longer match from him though after not seeing anything for awhile though <3 I also like the name Paradigm Shift for his finisher, but Death Rider is still a better name :lol
> 
> And Kenny is an idiot lol, who gives up a bat to keep a broom? I'd rather have a bat as my weapon any day of the week :lol He's lucky Mox decided not to attack him further haha.



There are telling the story that Moxley wasn't at 100% because of his infection.

So that means that each Week he is going to be better


----------



## Soul Rex

fmartnz2 said:


> So Spears is going to be another Jobber lol They really have to build spears up a bit more


Losing the Mox, the most important guy in the company doesn't make you a jobber.


----------



## NXT Only

Sammy with the heel leather jacket


----------



## Chan Hung

imthegame19 said:


> OmegaMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW isn't going to last if they don't trade in some of the time from these overly-long matches for more storylines and character development. That's just the God's honest truth.
> 
> On a side note, Moxley looks bad. The attire is goofy, and it looks like he's not hitting the gym like he should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol he wore that same gear in new Japan. Not hitting the gym? Seriously have you been out of the loop? The guy just had serious infection and surgery 4 or 5 weeks ago. How the heck is he suppose to be working out much lol.
Click to expand...

Dont feed.....
:mj


----------



## TwistedLogic

Can we just stop with this fucking "best ever" shit for Sammy Guevara? That's the most geek gimmick I've ever heard. It's been played out so much by so many people who are so much better than you. Be creative.


----------



## PavelGaborik

shandcraig said:


> Holyshit the show's over in half an hour. These shows fly by


Something I haven't felt about a RAW or Smackdown in a long, long time. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Bubbly

I don't watch ROH/BTE/NewJapan etc so maybe I'm just ignorant, but what is Adam Page? Just a good looking dude? I dig his music though


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Spears is not a jobber.
> 
> He's just not going to be a top 3 guy.
> 
> He's a 'jobber heel to the stars' in a way.
> 
> AEW's Ziggler. Beats everybody but Cody, Mox, Omega.


Nah he's a jobber bruh. They're not going to do anything of note with him. I mean they could've had him go over Cody or Mox with fuckery and went "nah we'll pass on that". Only difference between his AEW role and WWE role is that AEW's smaller roster guarantees he gets to make more appearances.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Page reminds me of a mix betweeen Windham, Magnum, Dustin and Sting.

Basically, Page is a young Crockett upper-midcarder trapped in 2019.


----------



## imthegame19

fmartnz2 said:


> So Spears is going to be another Jobber lol They really have to build spears up a bit more


Jobbers don't go 10 plus minutes with Moxley. He's upper mid card guy and those guys lose to main event guys. If Spears wrestled another midcard guy he could have won.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This match should end with Jake helping Jericho get the pin on dustin to set up a program between Jake ahd Dustin


----------



## Swindle

Lheurch said:


> Kinda disappointing pop for Page.


He hasn't been shown as a star, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Dustin Rhodes has one of the best themes in aw. So badass


Rhodes bros got everybody beat with themes.

I mean, You'll never catch me blasting shit like Cody's theme in my car, but it's a great wrestler theme.

Like Mox's theme too.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Another good show this week so far- it flies by. I do agree with the people saying it needs more promos and non-wrestling segments though.


----------



## fmartnz2

Why does jack have the same polo shirt from last week?


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> Something I haven't felt about a RAW or Smackdown in a long, long time. Time flies when you're having fun.


So true. It has been a LONG time since you had that feeling after RAW or Nitro back in the day. You mean I have to wait a whole week to see what happens next? Keeping it at two hours and one show a week makes fans want more.


----------



## RapShepard

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Thing with Spears, is the spotlight isn't on him atm; he's in fact already had his moment a while ago & is established; even one of the first to have a manager, we know him & he isn't just some random jobber if he didn't have the programme with Cody. Spears will have the spotlight on him again in the future & continue to build upon.*


He's established alright.. as the good but unimportant hand Cody said he was lol. Dude's just not going to be important. WWE underutilize guys, Spears wasn't one of them.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol JR's wife owns Swaggie :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So end of match, Dustin and Hangman gets beat down and Cody makes the save. The #1 contender isn't missing this show.


----------



## shandcraig

That belt It's just so prestigious looking


----------



## HiddenViolence

TwistedLogic said:


> Can we just stop with this fucking "best ever" shit for Sammy Guevara? That's the most geek gimmick I've ever heard. It's been played out so much by so many people who are so much better than you. Be creative.


It would work if I believed he believed it. Last week in that video package he really didn't sell me that he genuinely thought that about himself. If MJF came out and said it it would work a lot better, just as a comparison.


----------



## Bubbly

Sammy Guavara (sp?) looks like a 16 year old kid who has been put into a band on the Xfactor but gets voted out in the first few weeks. 

I can't take him serious.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Main Event here. I think Jericho and Sammy will take this.


----------



## Mox Girl

BTW random note, I really want one of those hoodies Mox was wearing. Badass. I hope they sell them as an actual merch piece, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## shandcraig

He forgot to do laundry


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW shoudl hire Jim Johnston


----------



## NascarStan

Hangman Page and Dustin would be a good tag team long term and having Page be a protege of Dustin could do a slot for him


----------



## DGenerationMC

No MJF this week


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bubbly said:


> Sammy Guavara (sp?) looks like a 16 year old kid who has been put into a band on the Xfactor but gets voted out in the first few weeks.
> 
> I can't take him serious.


The fucking tongue makes me want him off my TV.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hopefully Baker beats Riho next week and walks into her home town holding the title.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hangman is a legitimate prospect, no question.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I actually enjoyed last weeks show a little bit better. Riho winning the title, Hager debut, Moxley Kenny brawl. Still was a decent show.


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> He's established alright.. as the good but unimportant hand Cody said he was lol. Dude's just not going to be important. WWE underutilize guys, Spears wasn't one of them.


I just don’t understand why people believe he should be higher up on the card. The dude was released by WWE once then came back and was about to get released again and got lucky and got the 10 chant over.

That’s the thing though he got a chant over not himself. Then he debuts in AEW and gets a chair more over then himself just :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon

PavelGaborik said:


> Hangman is a legitimate prospect, no question.


He's got a ways to go for me.

I see him as James Storm without the hillbilly charisma.


----------



## Mox Girl

I want to punch Sammy in the face whenever he sticks his tongue out :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

AverageJoe9 said:


> Hangman Page and Dustin would be a good tag team long term and having Page be a protege of Dustin could do a slot for him


I like this.

A lot. Then re-do Barry's turn from '92.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PavelGaborik said:


> Hangman is a legitimate prospect, no question.


Page and MFJ are probably the best two prospects in wrestling


----------



## CoverD

Just hopped on the thread for the first time tonight...what's with the Sammy G hate?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CoverD said:


> Just hopped on the thread for the first time tonight...what's with the Sammy G hate?


Miley Cyrus tongue crap he does for me. Don't know about everybody else here.


----------



## One Shed

CoverD said:


> Just hopped on the thread for the first time tonight...what's with the Sammy G hate?


He is a small child?


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> So end of match, Dustin and Hangman gets beat down and Cody makes the save. The #1 contender isn't missing this show.


Cody has to.show.up, makes sense. Can they end the show today as good as last week?


----------



## Stormbringer

CoverD said:


> Just hopped on the thread for the first time tonight...what's with the Sammy G hate?


He's........skinny?


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> I just don’t understand why people believe he should be higher up on the card. The dude was released by WWE once then came back and was about to get released again and got lucky and got the 10 chant over.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the thing though he got a chant over not himself. Then he debuts in AEW and gets a chair more over then himself just :maury


Because folk really dislike WWE and folk really like a sympathy story. I mean on paper how can you not feel for a 15+ year vet who's been in the WWE system no less, but never really got any shot. The problem is his non-kayfabe story is waaaay more interesting than him in kayfabe. 

He's not going to put on must see matches. He doesn't have a must see character. Nor does he cut must see promos. So you're just stick with a guy who's lucky folk fill bad for him.


----------



## Mango13

TheLooseCanon said:


> Miley Cyrus tongue crap he does for me. Don't know about everybody else here.



He made a bad first impression with me with that thing he wore on his head last week. At least he didn’t come out wearing it this week.


----------



## One Shed

Wow they brought back the "we have taken our last commercial break of the evening" line. I like the throwback.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Guevera is cool, just hate that haircut. I mean if he is trying to look like a douche he succeeded.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Does anyone feel a big return tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl

I have no idea but I laugh whenever Jericho calls himself La Champione :lol


----------



## Bubbly

I love Dustin <3




CoverD said:


> Just hopped on the thread for the first time tonight...what's with the Sammy G hate?


lol I've never seen his prior work so I don't know what he's capable of as much as most others, I'm just commenting on what I'm seeing. 

I probably wouldn't mind him if he was at the bottom card and gets his ass kicked all the time. But a genuine threat and something of a prodigy gimmick? Nah.

Just my take though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RubberbandGoat said:


> Does anyone feel a big return tonight?


CM PUNK


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Cody has to.show.up, makes sense. Can they end the show today as good as last week?


Probably not. 

It's either going to be the 'babyface' clear the ring spot with Cody pointing at Jericho, or Cody makes the save, only for Swagger to come out and lay him out with his brother again.

Which is cool. Shouldn't overthink it.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at Jericho shittalking even when he's down :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Doesn't need to be some twist a surprise every week. We can appreciate a solid wrestling show


----------



## TD Stinger

They are milking the hell out Hangman trying to get to the corner.


----------



## One Shed

That lariat sent Sammy a week into the future.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Man, Dustin vs Swagger is gonna be a slobberknocker :bahgawd


----------



## AEWMoxley

I gotta say, outside of maybe 30 minutes total over the last 2 weeks, I haven't been entertained by the majority of the first two episodes of Dynamite. Way too many irrelevant matches with absolutely no promos, angles, or storylines. Judging by Google trends and social media, they are going to experience a significant drop in viewership, and I can't say I'm surprised. They haven't given anyone a reason to invest in the characters.


----------



## PavelGaborik

My God Dustin is hitting Sammy stiff. The guy is still one of the best in-ring workers in the business.


----------



## 260825

*JR can be a bit messy at times, but he's been fire mostly. A long way since DON & his other ones at independent shows last few years.*


----------



## shandcraig

I think the tag team wardrobe is fine because they look badass and fit with Jericho but does anyone else think Sammy should change his look he's going to be in this group? And Jake kinda seems fine cus hes more of a body guard


----------



## OmegaMark

Awkward timing botch from Big Tittied Jericho.


----------



## ellthom

Dustin gets better with age lol. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wrastlemondu said:


> *JR can be a bit messy at times, but he's been fire mostly. A long way since DON & his other ones at independent shows last few years.*


JRs only probably is not knowing alll the wrestlers yet


----------



## 260825

*Damn, that was a strike by Hager wtf.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dustin is a national treasure and I hate myself for not realizing it until now.


----------



## One Shed

Haha going for shattered dreams.


----------



## Stormbringer

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Guevera is cool, just hate that haircut. I mean if he is trying to look like a douche he succeeded.


I think that's the point.

And Dustin reminds people that age ain't nothing but a number.


----------



## shandcraig

I can't believe how long Dustin has been wrestling and he still goes just as good


----------



## birthday_massacre

I called it


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No rush tonight. 7 minutes to go. Now for Cody.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, match over already? They still have plenty of time left on TV. Wonder what they close with.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol botch with ref basically seeing that


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dustin Rhodes just did a Code Red on Chris Jericho live on TNT.

2019, everybody!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

6 minutes left — what kind of fuckery shall ensue??!!


----------



## fmartnz2

I still think Jerichos finisher is very weak, its meh


----------



## HiddenViolence

Good match. I love the heel shenanigans.


----------



## shandcraig

OMG that share rate in front of the camera was intense


----------



## Mox Girl

That chair throw to the face to Hager from Page, DAMN.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*DAMN*


----------



## TD Stinger

I love how everyone in AEW has the blackout entrance in their repertoire.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Would have been a swerve if it was Orange Cassidy lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

I love Dustin. He threw his wig at me years ago at a house show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

good faction for Jericho


----------



## shandcraig

Lol classic


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol MJF rules

when he turns on Cody it's gonna be legit


----------



## Mox Girl

So many blackouts, I never know who is showing up lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly this crowd is louder than last week and they're half the size


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh NOW MJF comes out.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF is over as fuck


----------



## fmartnz2

MJF!


----------



## Mango13

MJF :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

MJF is a star


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> YAY MOX <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> Though tbh I thought Spears got way too much offense in that match, Mox should have won much easier than that. I was glad to see a longer match from him though after not seeing anything for awhile though <3 I also like the name Paradigm Shift for his finisher, but Death Rider is still a better name <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And Kenny is an idiot lol, who gives up a bat to keep a broom? I'd rather have a bat as my weapon any day of the week <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> He's lucky Mox decided not to attack him further haha.


 because a broom is symbolic for kenny's character 
And mox attacking him would look like a total geek. Kenny came to him not from behind but face to face like a man and gave him a weapon for a fair fight. Beating him when he is down would be wayy too cowardly


----------



## 260825

*What a HOT ending.*


----------



## shandcraig

Don't turn don't turn too early. That was close. LOL they're doing such a good job at teasing us thinking that they're going to turn him every corner and then he doesn't even though we know it will eventually happen for mjf


----------



## Mox Girl

MJF not turning on Cody just yet I see :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Love how they teased the MJF turn and then swerved. They can get a lot of mileage out of that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Vintage MJF :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Thank you to this loud crowd tonight making this show energetic


----------



## JRL

lol Darby on the skateboard.


----------



## ellthom

Mox Girl said:


> MJF not turning on Cody just yet I see :lol


They're playing long ball with that one


----------



## One Shed

OK the skateboard spot was hilarious.


----------



## fmartnz2

Feel like this is going on a bit too long


----------



## TD Stinger

That Darby Allin entrance was AMAZING!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> MJF not turning on Cody just yet I see :lol


Id wait until the PPV match of Cody vs Jericho and have MJF cost Cody the match, then that can start their feud


----------



## Mox Girl

I had a feeling Darby Allin would show up.

Also how many run-ins? :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Lol amazing re-watching this ending. They did an amazing job with timing everything


----------



## Stormbringer

DGenerationMC said:


> Dustin is a national treasure and I hate myself for not realizing it until now.


And a big part is on WWE as well as fans. They never cared outside of Goldust. Then Goldust fell apart in his private life. But then he came back better and better.

What and ending to the night. And why the hell did Cody need a blackout?

MJF got me!

Darby!


----------



## fmartnz2

That darby allen spot was 2 sweet!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Not to bash people's favorites, but little Darby ending a show skateboarding down the ramp on the champion, Nah bro.


----------



## Headliner

A million run ins like it's TNA 2007 but they made this work.:lol

Pure fuckery. This was hype.:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Everything about that closing angle was just great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> Also how many run-ins? :lol


WCW lives! :mark:


----------



## One Shed

MJF slapping the other hands away and ONLY wanting to hug Cody was great.


----------



## 260825

*Damn crazy, wow. So much to type but kind of speechless. Great show.*


----------



## rbl85

I love how MJF seems at the end of his life XD


----------



## Bubbly

derby is even smaller than the YBs...wow


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

MJF has the potential to be the biggest star in wrestling. Dude loses charisma.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I POPPED SO HARD FOR DARBY I FUCKING LOVE THIS KID


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice main event, even better post-match shenanigans. 

:heston at Schiavone sharing my shock at Darby making the save via skateboard.


----------



## Mango13

What a great fucking show :mark: Cant wait for next week!


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Great episode but they need to slow down on overbooking the ending of the shows, did have some attitude era vibes though


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking finish!!!


----------



## ellthom

TheLooseCanon said:


> WCW lives! :mark:


instantly what I thought xD


----------



## Boldgerg

These fuckers know how to finish a show.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Oozes I mean


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tk Adeyemi said:


> MJF has the potential to be the biggest star in wrestling. Dude loses charisma.


I can't wait for the day he turns on Cody to start that. It will be the star making feud.


----------



## deepelemblues

:bjpenn


----------



## RainmakerV2

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Great episode but they need to slow down on overbooking the ending of the shows, did have some attitude era vibes though


Nah. Its gang warfare. I like it.


----------



## Empress

Fucking amazing show from start to finish!


----------



## Oracle

Not a fan of the chaos ending two weeks in a row.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DARBY!!!!!!!

Did absolutely not see that ending coming. 

These chaos endings? They’re all telling stories. I’d rather see these every week than idiotic skits and backstage segments. Loving it.


----------



## Geeee

God damn. AEW knows how to close out a show


----------



## HiddenViolence

Man I really believed MJF was about to turn on Cody. I can't wait until it happens. 

I loved the chaos at the end- so fun.


----------



## NXT Only

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Great episode but they need to slow down on overbooking the ending of the shows, did have some attitude era vibes though


Not at all, these two groups are at war.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

7.5/10 show
Last week was 8/10


----------



## MetalKiwi

Loved the show.
Brings me back to old WCW.


----------



## V-Trigger

What a great show the only low point was the Best Friends segment.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Anyone that doubted Chris Jericho as the first champion should really smack themselves in the face right now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## AEW_19

I love this company


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Great episode but they need to slow down on overbooking the ending of the shows, did have some attitude era vibes though


They are following the WCW formula:


Great opening match (used to be the luchador stuff)

end show with the kitchen sink being thrown.


Hope every week ends in chaos. Makes you want next week.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Another great show. Allin coming down on his skateboard at the end was :lenny


----------



## Jedah

Loved it. Loved the whole show. That ending. :mark

For the first time in many, many years I'm saying to myself "fuck, now I have to wait a whole week!" after a wrestling show goes off air.

The only thing I wasn't totally thrilled with was the women's segment. It was like Sakura didn't know she was supposed to be the heel, and I really didn't like how Riho seemed like the third wheel in the Baker/Priestley beef. I guess Priestley interferes in the title match next week and we get her vs. Riho at Full Gear like I thought.

That ending...so much adrenaline. I LOVED what they did with MJF. The hesitation, then at the very, very end just before the show fades to black, MJF is hostile to everyone EXCEPT Cody. When he turns that feud is gonna be LIT. :mark


----------



## BrahmaBull247

NXT Only said:


> Not at all, these two groups are at war.


True but that’s two weeks in a row of a million run ins :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I loved that. :mark


----------



## DOPA

Fucking lost internet connection several times so I missed part of the Inner Circle promo, the women's match and part of Spears vs Moxley. I'll have to catch up with those segments properly tomorrow.

Loved what I saw though, particularly the tag tournament match and the chaotic ending. Next week can't come soon enough :mark:.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

I am a wwe guy both this show was epic and I am gonna be watching dynamite every week. This bastards got my attention. I like the chaos endings, reminds me of the attitude era when austin, rock, taker, hhh will end the show with chaos.


----------



## Sir Linko

Too many run ins imo, hell I thought there was too many run ins when the Bucks came out. They introduced a face stable far too early, should have ended with the MJF tease then move on, possibly have Darby come out. But this faction battle should have gone a bit slower imo.

Jeri-GOAT is doing a great job selling his stable. Jake Hagor is doing a wonderful job working towards his strengths, his physique looks fantastic too. Darby I feel is being rushed into the ME scene far too quickly. Moxly and Kenny is looking great outside of the weird Pac interference, hopefully PAC gets some mic time next week instead of an easily forgettable announcer promo.

All in all, I'm loving AEW and only have some nitpicks. As time goes on I bet most of my concerns clear up pretty quickly. Still need to have more character development inbetween some matches.

One thing I'm confused on is the focus / direction of AEW. We have half gimmicks and half "sports" feel, with records meaning stuff, but all of the quite obvious bigger names having terrible records. Everything is just new and confusing which can be beautiful. But at this point I'm kind of ignoring the "sports" side of it and enjoying the wrestling / entertainment side of it.

EDIT: Did want to mention as well, the show was fantastic, and the crowd really fucking helps sell things. AEW has been a breath of fresh air since I quit watching Wrestling a couple years ago


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Another really good show. Jericho was gold tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Jedah

Loved how Mox didn't attack Omega too after PAC laid him out. Might he be having second thoughts? Who knows? :mark


----------



## Shadowcran

I was entertained. Something I can't say I get from WWE anymore(Except NXT). 

I saw a wrestling documentary show(I think on VIceland) where Darby Allen was featured. Unlike the old 'Dynamic Dudes", he can really skate on that thing.Heh, wonder if that's a stab at "Johnny Ace Lauranitis"...probably not.

Young Bucks put over Private Party, a surprise of a great tag team. You won't see that happen with Vince and Shane putting over a tag team,lol.


----------



## Soul_Body

5 out of 5 blunts. AND the Land of Kush seal of approval. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Do you guys realize how many angles and matches were futuristically made in the last 10 minutes!!?!?!?!? Holy shit! Lmao

What an ending!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Another soild show by AEW from top to bottom.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho has a new list. And you want to be on it this time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Super strong open and close to a good show. My viewing experience with AEW as opposed to WWE is that the time flows by effortlessly while watching AEW. With RAW as well as The Flash, I find myself quite often looking at the clock to see how much more there is. Darby Allin arriving via skateboard was :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

Jedah said:


> Loved how Mox didn't attack Omega too after PAC laid him out. Might he be having second thoughts? Who knows? :mark


I think he wanted to be the one to attack Kenny and got mad that PAC got there first :lol Cos he glared at PAC haha. He didn't want to beat him down cos it wasn't his handiwork perhaps lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dustin is amazing for his age. The ending of fuckery I love. It's not boring. Reminds me of nWo not knowing what to expect in the end!! :bow


----------



## rbl85

Priestley gave a black eye to Baker.

She's stiff but she's not a safe worker.


----------



## Chan Hung

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV said:


> Super strong open and close to a good show. My viewing experience with AEW as opposed to WWE is that the time flows by effortlessly while watching AEW. With RAW as well as The Flash, I find myself quite often looking at the clock to see how much more there is. Darby Allin arriving via skateboard was <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Indeed
2 hours feels like 1. WWE 3 hours feels longer


----------



## Shadowcran

Jedah said:


> Loved how Mox didn't attack Omega too after PAC laid him out. Might he be having second thoughts? Who knows? :mark


My best guess? Selling being "too tired" after match with Spears to help put the young guy over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Do you guys realize how many angles and matches were futuristically made in the last 10 minutes!!?!?!?!? Holy shit! Lmao
> 
> What an ending!



Bucks vs LAX for #1 contender to whoever wins the tourney

Hangman/Dustin vs Jack Hager

MJF turning on Cody after the Jericho feud


----------



## imthegame19

Good show, ending was good but dragged on little too long. It could have cut down some of the run ins and heel comebacks. But overall ending really good show.


----------



## Bubbly

- Jericho is still the GOAT of AEW.

- I don't love the YB as much as most because I become numb in their matches but I loved today. I don't really get what the private party is meant to be as a gimmick though? 

- Cody just as 'it'. When he appears you can feel it. A lot of the other guys need to try and find a way to appear as if they are stars as well, since there are a few guys who just seem like fans in the ring to me.

- I like the Omega/Pac/Moxley stuff. Will we get face vs heel vs tweener? Or perhaps will Omega find a partner from somewhere?

- Dat chair shot on Jack Hager lol. Brutal.

Quite a good show. I did zone out during the woman's tag and also the one with the London guy in....eh just couldn't care so looked at other stuff. I couldn't even tell you who won that guys match.

Better than Raw though.




Lheurch said:


> MJF slapping the other hands away and ONLY wanting to hug Cody was great.


Yeah I hope they really hammer it and home and make it clear that he's still a piece of shit heel, just one that loves Cody. I actually got confused for a bit thinking "isn't he a bad guy?" even though I know about his Cody worship.


----------



## FrankenTodd

It’s nice to watch a show that doesn’t drag for hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LOL the ref does like a full ass jumping jack into the pinfall


----------



## jaii069

I enjoyed the show , Can't wait for next week.


----------



## TwistedLogic

This show is so fucking good. The MJF Inner Circle tease alone had so much fucking depth it was insane. You could see the internal debate on MJF's face and he straight up made a decision that his own personal interests and longtime ambitions are worth more than the immediate satisfaction, so he took the risk of getting his ass kicked by the most dangerous stable in the company to preserve his long-con game plan in fooling Cody for an eventual much bigger solo payoff later.

FUCKING BRILLIANT, GOD DAMN IT :mark


----------



## looper007

Fantastic episode. 2hrs flew by without it dragging once for me.

Fantastic opening tag team match, Private Party getting the win over The Bucks is a massive rub for them. It was a star making performance from the two young guys.

Jericho's promo shows that this scripted promo shit needs to end if you want to let personalities of wrestler's shine. Loved his Sammy Guevara line, nod to Eddie Guerrero and shutting down the "We are The People" line. Love the name Inner Circle.

Allin vs Havoc was a solid TV match

The women's tag match was a lot better then the one on DARK. Emi Sakura has a lot more personality then any woman on AEW roster she was great. Riho is just so likeable. Bea looked a lot better when she in the ring with very good talent. Britt was fine, she looked a lot better then she has since AEW started.

Moxley vs Spears was good. Damn Mox just brings it to every match, you can see how happy he is in the ring. WWE missed out big on him. Spears is a solid mid card heel, I just don't see big things for him. I hope Tully Blanchard, joins up with someone like PAC or someone who has a higher ceiling. PAC on Commentary was gold.

The Main Event was a ton of fun, loved all the run ins at the end. Especially Allin's with his skateboard, the guy is a star. Jericho vs Allin should be awesome. Dustin hasn't looked as good in years. Sammy is a star in the making. Hager vs Page should be a good feud for Hager to start out with. Jericho is just a great top heel.

I definitely think this was better then last weeks, the opening Tag and Jericho's promo and the run ins at the end were fantastic.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys realize how many angles and matches were futuristically made in the last 10 minutes!!?!?!?!? Holy shit! Lmao
> 
> What an ending!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucks vs LAX for #1 contender to whoever wins the tourney
> 
> Hangman/Dustin vs Jack Hager
> 
> MJF turning on Cody after the Jericho feud
Click to expand...

Yep!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

That was a great second show. I love how the younger guys- Darby, Sammy, MJF- are getting the spotlight alongside the established stars like Jericho and Cody. 

Jericho's promo introducing the Inner Circle was excellent. One of the better promos I've heard in quite a while. LOVE how he destroyed the "We The People" chant. Feel like they were anticipating that one and had the response ready.

Speaking of Jake Hager, it feels like he's the muscle/enforcer of the group. As much as I wasn't excited to see Swagger being the "big reveal" in AEW last week, I'm more than fine with him in a secondary role like this. He's a decent talent, just not a main event guy in my opinion.

Bucks vs. Private Party was an excellent way to open the show. I had a feeling the upset win may occur there, the Bucks are fully established as main event stars, they can challenge for the tag titles any time. Meanwhile, Private Party have gotten really over with AEW audiences quickly, so why not strike while the iron is hot with them?

Speaking of people getting over, the reactions to Riho and Darby Allin were really encouraging. If audiences react to newcomers like they're big deals, that translates on TV. Cool to see people outside the Elite and Jericho getting the superstar treatment.

I liked the big ending of the show too. I wouldn't end Dynamite in a multi-man clusterfuck every week, but it's exciting for now, beats the hell out of Raw and Smackdown and the segments actually have purpose in amongst the calamity. The Inner Circle is established, the MJF/Cody story is furthered, and they built hype for Chris Jericho vs. Darby Allin for the AEW Championship next week. All in the space of about 3 minutes.

Loving AEW so far. They've got a plan and it is working.


----------



## rbl85

Shadowcran said:


> My best guess? Selling being "too tired" after match with Spears to help put the young guy over.


Moxley is the younger guy.


----------



## Jedah

And THANK GOD that it didn't get preempted.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV said:


> Super strong open and close to a good show. My viewing experience with AEW as opposed to WWE is that the time flows by effortlessly while watching AEW. With RAW as well as The Flash, I find myself quite often looking at the clock to see how much more there is. Darby Allin arriving via skateboard was :banderas


I know what you mean, man. When they said it was main event time, I said to myself "Wait, already?".


----------



## Kabraxal

It had some dragging moments, but a hot opening and ending with some good shit inbetween.... don’t need a grand slam every week, just a damn good and fun show that leaves ya waiting impatiently for the next show.


----------



## V-Trigger

GET ME A SKATEBOARDING SKELETON WRESTLER BY FRIDAY !! :vince3


----------



## Jazminator

Another great show!

You know what I really like about AEW right now? We all know the four EVPs and Jericho are the stars. But they've done a great job elevating some of the younger, less-known talents.

Riho is already a crowd darling.

Darbin Allin is going to main event next week and is a crowd favorite.

Private Party just upset the Young Bucks.

Shawn Spears is a lot more relevant in AEW than he's ever been before.

I never would have thought that Sammy Guevarra would be in this position. But I was wrong.

The company is also turning MJF into a star. And Hangman Page is going to be awesome, too.

Yes, the women's division needs to be built. But I think that will come over time.


----------



## OmegaMark

This week's show was a noticeable drop off from week one. They continue to put too much emphasis on the in-ring product and not enough on engaging, personal storylines, which will almost certainly lead to a ratings decline.

The show peaked with the fun opening match and Jericho's red-hot promo, and was mostly downhill from there, with a slightly bump for the MJF tease. Other than that, it was a trio of forgettable matches that served no real purpose. Boring stuff.

I rated last week's show a 7.5/10. I'm going 5/10 for this week. I won't remember a single thing from this show 48 hours from now.

Maybe my standards are too high.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jedah said:


> Loved how Mox didn't attack Omega too after PAC laid him out. Might he be having second thoughts? Who knows? :mark


Think the entire segment was just to show the audience Moxley isn't a heel. It's going to be a fan fav vs fan fav feud.

They had Pac attack Omega, just to show Mox doesn't do the heel act of attacking a hurt opponent.


You gotta remember, last week Mox attacked Omega for some viewer's first time. So some might have thought Mox was a heel.


----------



## rbl85

I laugh when JR said after Jéricho promo "that was damn good segment" XD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great show. Love how Mox interacted with Pac on the attack. Like "this is my target, so don't fuck with him on my watch". Looking forward to more out of that. 

Still having a hard time as to who Jake might face first. Dustin or Hangman. Also Darby rolling out on the skateboard :lmao shit was hilarious. But I think off Y2J saying it's your funeral, Darby gonna get destroyed next week.


AMAZING OPENER. Great show imo. And shout outs to the ME ref with that high jumping 2 count. :mj4


----------



## 260825

*Completely irrelevant but since it's on /asp/ atm. 

I think the type of shows like tonight, could convince a Phillip Brookes in relighting a passion & swaying his beliefs in AEW's cause for revolution. & not just him, but plenty of wrestlers .. it looks fun & be apart of it would be amazing I'd feel.*


----------



## Stormbringer

Chan Hung said:


> Do you guys realize how many angles and matches were futuristically made in the last 10 minutes!!?!?!?!? Holy shit! Lmao
> 
> What an ending!


Allin vs Sammy, Hangman vs Hager, MJF vs ???, Bucks vs LAX, Cody vs Jericho, Dustin vs ???


----------



## Mox Girl

I never thought Mox would be heel, but I also don't think he's a really obvious face either. He'd be more suited to be a tweener who just beats up anybody who gets in his way IMO :lol That's what he basically is in New Japan too.


----------



## V-Trigger

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Great episode but they need to slow down on overbooking the ending of the shows, did have some attitude era vibes though


It's a faction war. What do you expect? Cody to sit out at backstage seeing them beating down his brother?.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

rbl85 said:


> I laugh when JR said after Jéricho promo "that was damn good segment" XD


I think he thought he was off-air. The only (minor) issue AEW has right now is a lack of a clear distinction between when ad breaks are, because of FITE TV broadcasting everything to international fans. So just because TNT are in commercial, doesn't mean the rest of us are. That takes some getting used to, especially for an old hand like JR.


----------



## Ace

How was the show?


----------



## rberg922

Very happy with the storylines they're building here, and how they're promoting next week's show & Full Gear. Darby getting a shot at Jericho next week, and coming out tonight to build their match with his skateboard was genius. The tag team match was excellent, and Moxley continuing to build the storyline with Omega is exactly what I wanted. 

Haven't been this excited to watch every week in probably a decade or so.


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not to bash people's favorites, but little Darby ending a show skateboarding down the ramp on the champion, Nah bro.


Personally, I loved it and Jericho pretty much no-sold it and immediately got on the mic and started shit talking Darby.



AEWMoxley said:


> I gotta say, outside of maybe 30 minutes total over the last 2 weeks, I haven't been entertained by the majority of the first two episodes of Dynamite. Way too many irrelevant matches with absolutely no promos, angles, or storylines. Judging by Google trends and social media, they are going to experience a significant drop in viewership, and I can't say I'm surprised. They haven't given anyone a reason to invest in the characters.


None of the matches have been irrelevant and they all helped push forward storylines?

Also, Jericho had an awesome promo this week. And the main event had a million storylines and potential angles. Plus, intertwining storylines?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Completely irrelevant but since it's on /asp/ atm.
> 
> I think the type of shows like tonight, could convince a Phillip Brookes in relighting a passion & swaying his beliefs in AEW's cause for revolution. & not just him, but plenty of wrestlers .. it looks fun & be apart of it would be amazing I'd feel.*


Honestly it was best for AEW to grab a CM Punk type later on instead of Day 1 anyways.


You already got buzz to start. Don't waste all your surprises at the start. It's a war, not a battle.

WCW had Luger. Then Hall/Nash. Then Hogan heel turn. etc. Not all in the same Nitro.


I'd be hype for a Ryback clearing the ring debut.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OmegaMark said:


> This week's show was a noticeable drop off from week one. They continue to put too much emphasis on the in-ring product and not enough on engaging, personal storylines, which will almost certainly lead to a ratings decline.
> 
> The show peaked with the fun opening match and Jericho's red-hot promo, and was mostly downhill from there, with a slightly bump for the MJF tease. Other than that, it was a trio of forgettable matches that served no real purpose. Boring stuff.
> 
> I rated last week's show a 7.5/10. I'm going 5/10 for this week. I won't remember a single thing from this show 48 hours from now.
> 
> Maybe my standards are too high.


I think you’re in the distinct minority here. The beauty of what they’re doing is using the wrestling medium to tell the stories without stupid skits and phantom-camera backstage segments. It’s pure fucking art and poetry.


----------



## AEW_19

#AEWTNT, Private Party and Darby Allin trending worldwide. Good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> GET ME A SKATEBOARDING SKELETON WRESTLER BY FRIDAY !! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/6T81u.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince McMahon" class="inlineimg" />


Yes and another DQ finish in a NO DQ match next week!!!
:cole


----------



## Chrome

Another really fun show, the stable warfare stuff at the end is really restoring the feeling. Darby coming out on a skateboard to attack Jericho had me :dead2. 

Also Private Party beating the Young Bucks was a fun surprise. That's the type of stuff that could really make PP legit, and the Bucks are credible where a loss in the 1st round doesn't really hurt them.


----------



## rbl85

Rookie of the Year said:


> I think he thought he was off-air. The only (minor) issue AEW has right now is a lack of a clear distinction between when ad breaks are, because of FITE TV broadcasting everything to international fans. So just because TNT are in commercial, doesn't mean the rest of us are. That takes some getting used to, especially for an old hand like JR.


They were off air.


----------



## Taroostyles

Just left the show, absolutely incredible. 

Bucks/Private Party had one of the most electric crowds I've ever been apart of. Still buzzing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

V-Trigger said:


> GET ME A SKATEBOARDING SKELETON WRESTLER BY FRIDAY !! :vince3


Found Kane's next gimmick.


----------



## looper007

Geeee said:


> Personally, I loved it and Jericho pretty much no-sold it and immediately got on the mic and started shit talking Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> None of the matches have been irrelevant and they all helped push forward storylines?
> 
> Also, Jericho had an awesome promo this week. And the main event had a million storylines and potential angles. Plus, intertwining storylines?


Just ignore AEWmoxley is a troll of the highest order.


----------



## Chan Hung

Stormbringer said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys realize how many angles and matches were futuristically made in the last 10 minutes!!?!?!?!? Holy shit! Lmao
> 
> What an ending!
> 
> 
> 
> Allin vs Sammy, Hangman vs Hager, MJF vs ???, Bucks vs LAX, Cody vs Jericho, Dustin vs ???
Click to expand...

Also MJF vs Jericho...


----------



## Rookie of the Year

rbl85 said:


> They were off air.


Well, not really, because we heard it. They were off-air in America, but not worldwide. That was my point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Yes and another DQ finish in a NO DQ match next week!!!
> :cole


Damn, AEW should've had a joke on this.


----------



## Bubbly

FrankenTodd said:


> It’s nice to watch a show that doesn’t drag for hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, I love how for the first time in what seems like years, I am looking forward to seeing some guys that I haven't seen in a while. Small detail, but I really like the Luchasaurus gimmick and he wasn't on this week (or last?) so I kind of feel like I have an extra reason to watch next week, to see how he/they do.

Not to compare everything all the time but if this was WWE you know he would be in some pointless segment which does nothing for anyone, makes me tired while watching and means I wouldn't be looking forward to next week because I'd be a bit scarred from the lame segment I would have seen this week.

I like how not everyone has to be on every week. Same with the Lucha bros and SCU. Too much and I don't care, but starve me a little and I'm hungry for more lol

Random point but there ya go...


----------



## shandcraig

I cant get over how good this crowd was and the guys we like were super over with the crowd and good story telling again. MJF continues working hard to prove hes a Cody guy and teases confusion. I guess its the predict when he turns game. Him and jericho together would be gold


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> Found Kane's next gimmick.


He's the devil's favourite demon.

He's a mayor.

He's a daredevil?

He's The Mayordevil Kane?


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## AEWMoxley

Geeee said:


> Personally, I loved it and Jericho pretty much no-sold it and immediately got on the mic and started shit talking Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> None of the matches have been irrelevant and they all helped push forward storylines?
> 
> Also, Jericho had an awesome promo this week. And the main event had a million storylines and potential angles. Plus, intertwining storylines?


It was a good promo, but they needed something like that on the debut. A lot more of it, actually. 

I posted that before the conclusion of the show, but even so, all of those run ins were just a giant mess. We got nothing new out of it. It's Inner Circle vs The Elite.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Love how everyone is getting over!! Even during losses everyone gets their moment to shine. Such a breath of fresh air


----------



## looper007

For the next PPV you have

Jericho vs Cody

Omega vs Mox

After Tonight

Hager vs Page

Bucks vs Artists Formerly known as LAX

Bea vs Britt

I suspect we find out who Riho will face next week after the Britt match. I be surprised if she dropped the title this soon. I reckon Sammy Guevara will probably interfere in Allin/Jericho match for Allin vs Guevara feud to start.

That's a pretty solid looking PPV. Great booking from AEW.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Crowd live was absolutely rabid too. 

This is the best mainstream pro wrestling in 20 years. Legit.


----------



## Lethal Evans

What a fucking tremendous show.

Jericho's promo was golden as fuck.
Dustin can still go, holy shit. I know he did well v Cody but this was brilliant.

That ending, sweet Jesus.
MJF chants and the "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" from the whole crowd before popping when he went after LAX with the chair.

I'm marking out still.


----------



## Bubbly

V-Trigger said:


>


that is a fan getting his picture taken with 4 wrestlers at a meet and greet lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Amazing atmosphere.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’s just been incredible. Every week someone new shines. So awesome


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Yep. Can't wait for next week.

After watching this you really have to feel for anyone still making themselves suffer with WWE's crap. The contrast really just brings out how sterile and soulless everything is there.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

V-Trigger said:


> It's a faction war. What do you expect? Cody to sit out at backstage seeing them beating down his brother?.


I’m talking about the multiple run ins. It was a great show though regardless, pacing felt a lot better this week


----------



## RubberbandGoat

After HIAC, I’m expecting 2m viewers. If not, then they weren’t that upset my HIAC


----------



## V-Trigger

Bubbly said:


> that is a fan getting his picture taken with 4 wrestlers at a meet and greet lol.


Post a picture of yourself.


----------



## Chrome

V-Trigger said:


>


Those Inner Circle shirts are FIRE, gonna have to get one in the near future.


----------



## Stormbringer

RubberbandGoat said:


> After HIAC, I’m expecting 2m viewers. If not, then they weren’t that upset my HIAC


WWE Stans can't let go. I've seen it for damned near a decade.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

The shit peaked 35 mins in


----------



## TD Stinger

Full show review:

*The Bucks vs. Private Party was a very good Veteran Team vs. Young Team kind of match. I like the story they told. Super hot crowd and match. And I like Private Party getting the shock win too. Great opener.

*Jericho followed up with an awesome promo. Got over himself and everyone around. Best promo I've heard in a long time.

*Havoc vs. Allin allowed both men to showcase a more traditional style and I thought they did well. Not a great match, but solid. I like how that neither guy was a heel, people just liked Darby more.

*I honestly skipped most of the Women's match, so no real comment.

*Mox is back bitches!

He's got the NJPW attire. He looks like a star. People reacted to him like a star. The match overall was fine, but nothing special. Spears is still finding his way. Thank God he's got Tully.

The most interesting stuff was the PAC and Omega stuff. Omega having a Barb Wired broom is hilarious. PAC talking about how he should be in the #1 Contender's match is valid, and him attacking Kenny is interesting. And finally, I like how Mox didn't attack Kenny when he was down. He wants to do this all on his own, not with help.

*The closing angle was great.

Match was fine. But all the run ins were fun. All the twists with the MJF tease, Allin coming in on a Skateboard, Jericho's closing promo, just great. Such an awesome ending.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Overall I think this might have been a better show than last week's. 

Private Party vs The Young Bucks was the best TV match they've put on so far, and I admit I didn't think the Bucks were going to be the inaugural champions, but I didn't think they were going down in the first round. They must have a lot of faith in Private Party, and it's not unfounded, they've got a great look, a great move set, and they have a lot of physical charisma. The big celebration was a better use of picture in picture than last week with the Jericho beatdown.

Jericho promo was great.

Allin vs Havok was very good, my only real criticism is that Allin's match with CIMA on Dark was better. 

Women's tag was pretty good, but nothing special.

I had a lot of fun with Spears vs Moxley, I think it might have gone on a little bit longer than it should have. I liked Pac's bits, basically having what would be an in ring promo or interview during the match, but I might be rating it higher than I should because I'm a total Pac mark.

The stare down at the end with Omega along with the fight last week tells me that I was right and that while it sucked that Mox had to have surgery, cancelling the All Out match was a blessing in disguise. When it happen Moxley vs Omega vs Pac is going to be tremendous.

Closing tag was a lot better than I thought it would be. Every time I've seen Dustin wrestle in AEW I can help but wonder why he never really made it past the midcard, because he's so fucking good at 50. It's probably been a slower burn than they'd like with Page, but he's definitely getting over. I'm really liking Hager as the Golf Dad enforcer. 

I liked the ending brawl, though I think it went on too long. Between the two shows I really get the feeling that Kenny becoming separated from the elite is one of the big angles that's taking us into next year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

:mj2:clap

Gotta be hard for the "Elite are going to put themselves over" crowd six months and counting now when they have used their starpower and influence to build folks like MJF, Darby, and Private Party while also aiding in the renaissance of Jericho and Hager.

This company will never fail as long as it doesn't treat their fanbase like shit and keeps putting on quality shows like this. Two great weeks for AEW Dynamite, in my opinion. Jericho/Darby is going to *rule* next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was an A+ f’kn show

Only match that was bad was the womens - so I skipped that.
‘That ending was awesome, PP / Bucks awesome - rest was good to great

Darby is a star, don’t let anybody tell you otherwise - he has the mythical ‘it’

Enjoyed that a lot


----------



## Lethal Evans

Counting the amount of shots fired in Jericho's promo


"We the people sucks, it's dead and buried" 
"It was a stupid idea from and bad creative and all that's gone"
"Most feared MMA fighter on the planet, undefeated and that's a shoot"
"Toughest man in entire professional wrestling business"
"Not afraid to challenge any fighter, wrestler, boxer, MMA guy, former MMA guy"

Literal God-tier promo. Shots at WWE Creative, shots at WWE bringing in Cain, shots at Brock & Tyson Fury.

If AEW win the war, this'll be a promo that's remembered for years.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yet there are people still being loyal to WWE. Weird


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

This show is freaking ridiculously good. I’m watching it again on the replay. Amazing.


----------



## deepelemblues

Chrome said:


> Those Inner Circle shirts are FIRE, gonna have to get one in the near future.


Inner Circle-nati

I'm sure multiple youtube videos have already been made about how these shirts prove that AEW is under the control of the Illuminati JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE :woo


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I honestly thought it was even better than last week? Like it seemed to me that it flowed a little better and really did have an awesome variety of wrestling.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AEW is a blessing. Just wish people would stop being goddamn loyal to WWE


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182118766165057538:denirolol


----------



## Stormbringer

:sodone


----------



## Taroostyles

I cant tell you how loud the pop was for MJF not turning inside the arena was, the place exploded. 

He got a megastar reaction.


----------



## Bubbly

Btw as someone who doesn't watch ROH/New Japan etc, could someone tell me what Hangman Page is? He looks cool but I just don't know who he is or what he is capable of. I've heard his name loads but all I've really seen is the casino battle royal, his match with Jericho, Pac and today. Thanks!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Gonna watch the replay...


----------



## Chrome

RubberbandGoat said:


> AEW is a blessing. *Just wish people would stop being goddamn loyal to WWE*


Battered housewife syndrome.


----------



## Taroostyles

Honestly at this point if people wanna keep pouring their money and time into WWE just let em. 

AEW has done more for me as a fan in the past 6 months than WWE has in the last 15 years.


----------



## Beatles123

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Completely irrelevant but since it's on /asp/ atm.
> 
> I think the type of shows like tonight, could convince a Phillip Brookes in relighting a passion & swaying his beliefs in AEW's cause for revolution. & not just him, but plenty of wrestlers .. it looks fun & be apart of it would be amazing I'd feel.*


How did ASP like the show?


----------



## patpat

Jedah said:


> Loved how Mox didn't attack Omega too after PAC laid him out. Might he be having second thoughts? Who knows? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


 moz would come off like a heel if he attacked kenny. Omega acted like a very good babyface he came with his guts gave mox a way to defend himself and asked for a fair fight and was attacked from behind.
Mox hitting him would paint mox as a puss


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I didn't catch this live, but watching on the repeat, during Mox's entrance, when they went full on his video, you can see a computer cursor on the left side of the screen lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> Honestly at this point if people wanna keep pouring their money and time into WWE just let em.
> 
> AEW has done more for me as a fan in the past 6 months than WWE has in the last 15 years.


Did you stay for the dark matches? Or did you beat traffic?


----------



## V-Trigger

RubberbandGoat said:


> AEW is a blessing. Just wish people would stop being goddamn loyal to WWE


They won't. WWE audience is dominated by 50yo's. They won't stop watching until they die.


----------



## Taroostyles

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did you stay for the dark matches? Or did you beat traffic?


Had to be up early with a long ride home so I had to leave. 

Missing Omega/Janela left me sad


----------



## shandcraig

It just hit me and this sorta convo is happening in a few threads. But i think AEW is trying to connect with pop culture and what pop culture is. This is what made the mid to late 90s wrestling so good.It connected with reality of life and pop culture. 

Everyone on the roster is different and different styles and characters. Dark,pretty,cute, happy,evil,insane and everything in between. This is life this is humanity and i think this is why various people are getting over so fast like say Darby. 

This is what wwe has done the total opposite with for over 10 years. I dont have a clue why but very likely because its a publicly traded company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> Had to be up early with a long ride home so I had to leave.
> 
> Missing Omega/Janela left me sad


At least you saw an amazing show and one of the goat promos


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RubberbandGoat said:


> AEW is a blessing. Just wish people would stop being goddamn loyal to WWE



It'll take time. AEW's first goal is to show the fandom they are here to stay.


Then after wiping the floor with NXT, they have got to find a way to take viewers away from WWE.

You can be loyal to AEW, but there isn't any AEW on Mondays, so what do you expect a wrestling fan to do? I don't blame people that still tunes in.


If AEW wants to be top dog, if that is their goal, they have to overtake WWE's timeslots.

If AEW just wants to be a Wednesday night wrestling show, I'm good with that too.


Now for the WWE fanboys, you aren't changing their mind. Too far gone.


----------



## taker1986

Great show, thats 2 weeks in a row they've knocked it out the park. That Jerricho promo is the best promo I've seen this year, the guy is absolute gold on the mic.

Full gear is shaping up nicely. I think Bea will cost Baker the title to further their feud to set up a match at full gear. Shida or Yuka to face Riho at full gear. Add Hager/Page, Bucks/LAX Lucha bros/Private party and Darby/Guevara to the already great card gives this potential for PPV or the year.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is a whole ass MOOD.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy shit man I had a fucking BLAST watching this! I haven't had so much fun with a wrestling show since Lucha Underground(Please come back!) This show gave me moment's I'm gonna remember, Good Promos and matches as well. Now I'm actually excited for next week! THANK GOD FOR AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

This is the most rewarded I have felt as a fan in years.

WWE is like Vince saying "Welcome, pal! First of all FUCK YOU and by all means, don't enjoy anything we do! Here, have this free kick in the balls while we're at it. Kiss my ass for coming and expecting me to do anything for you and go to hell. you'll be back next week!"

AEW is like, "Hello and welcome. We know about that place across the street, let us help you: Enjoy a free hot tub on us, and here's a free stripper to entertain you while you relax! Thank you for coming, and don't forget to try the brownies! They're moist!  "

The choice is clear, people. MAKE THE SWITCH! Don't take the abuse. Come ENJOY wrestling again! :lenny


----------



## Intimidator3

For the second show in a row, it goes off the air and I’m ready for next Wednesday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I have to admit something, that might make me have to give back my 'macho wrestler only fuck geeks' gimmick card I've had on here.


I'm starting to love the Orange Cassidy shit.

Last night did it for me with that kid dressed up in the audience.


Now look. Don't have 50 min matches with his ass or anything. But there is a place for him in wrestling.


I can actually someday see him get a world title shot. Not win it, but to be involved with the main story for a month. The pop of him showing up for a save against the top heel would be crazy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have to admit something, that might make me have to give back my 'macho wrestler only fuck geeks' gimmick card I've had on here.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to love the Orange Cassidy shit.
> 
> Last night did it for me with that kid dressed up in the audience.
> 
> 
> Now look. Don't have 50 min matches with his ass or anything. But there is a place for him in wrestling.
> 
> 
> I can actually someday see him get a world title shot. Not win it, but to be involved with the main story for a month. The pop of him showing up for a save against the top heel would be crazy.












YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!! HE HAS SEEN THE LIGHT!!! :mark

HUG ME, BROTHER!


----------



## Jazminator

I really thought Private Party would win thanks to interference by the LAX guys. (By the way, maybe they don’t have a name yet because AEW is trying to purchase the name from Impact?)

Seeing Private Party winning clean made it even better.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have to admit something, that might make me have to give back my 'macho wrestler only fuck geeks' gimmick card I've had on here.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to love the Orange Cassidy shit.
> 
> Last night did it for me with that kid dressed up in the audience.
> 
> 
> Now look. Don't have 50 min matches with his ass or anything. But there is a place for him in wrestling.
> 
> 
> I can actually someday see him get a world title shot. Not win it, but to be involved with the main story for a month. The pop of him showing up for a save against the top heel would be crazy.





Beatles123 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!! HE HAS SEEN THE LIGHT!!! :mark
> 
> HUG ME, BROTHER!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Beatles123 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!! HE HAS SEEN THE LIGHT!!! :mark
> 
> HUG ME, BROTHER!





DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


>


That kid is a CHAD! :lenny


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


>












Welcome, my child.


----------



## looper007

Jazminator said:


> I really thought Private Party would win thanks to interference by the LAX guys. (By the way, maybe they don’t have a name yet because AEW is trying to purchase the name from Impact?)
> 
> Seeing Private Party winning clean made it even better.


I was expecting the bucks to be screwed out of the match by LAX. But they did the right thing and put over a new team.The Bucks don't need the titles yet anway. Give it to a new team. 

Hope this stops all the silly talk about The Elite putting themselves over. Bucks and Omega have lost a few times now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait...are the dark matches that are taped before the main show or after? I always thought they were before


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Chan Hung said:


> Wait...are the dark matches that are taped before the main show or after? I always thought they were before


One before, the rest after.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chan Hung said:


> Wait...are the dark matches that are taped before the main show or after? I always thought they were before


One before, the rest after.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I like to add, 2 weeks in, and all of AEW's babyfaces are over as babyfaces.


And some people said babyfaces can't get over anymore. WWELOL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Intimidator3 said:


> For the second show in a row, it goes off the air and I’m ready for next Wednesday.


That's really the imperative every week, like shit, I want more, and now hearing Omega had a barn burner match on Dark, I'm ready for that shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Im still convinced Lucha bros will win the tag belts as the first champs. It just makes sense,They are hot as fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl

My highlights:

- Mox! (of course), especially the stuff with him and Omega at the end
- Riho being adorable
- Jericho's promo
- The absolute madness that was the aftermath of the main event
- Private Party winning

I love watching this live but for the next few weeks I'll probably be busy when it's airing and will have to catch up when I get home, which means no posting with all of you guys in the thread and us all freaking out together  :lol


ps, I still watch WWE, don't kick me out the AEW fandom lol...


----------



## V-Trigger

I'm here for the victory lap about the geeks saying that Darby wouldn't get over.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Awesome show.
Looking forward to watching Jericho vs Darby, Omega vs Pac and probably Page vs Hager.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was an A+ f’kn show
> 
> Only match that was bad was the womens - so I skipped that.
> ‘That ending was awesome, PP / Bucks awesome - rest was good to great
> 
> Darby is a star, don’t let anybody tell you otherwise - he has the mythical ‘it’
> 
> Enjoyed that a lot


How do you know the women’s match was bad if you skipped it?


----------



## TripleG

I really liked the show again this week and they made me excited for next week and Full Gear. 

Would like a couple more promos though. Not a lot, but just enough to get a flavor of who these people are, like Havok's brief promo was. 

The storyline and character developments still shine through though. MJF is a marvel. Very nice touch slapping away the Bucks' hand at the end. He was there to help Cody and doesn't give a shit about anybody else. 

Also, Private Party getting the upset win? That's a hell of a start to the tournament. And Darby gets the title shot against Jericho next week....very interesting. 

And we have the name of Jericho's Stable: The Inner Circle...I like it!


----------



## looper007

NXT Only said:


> How do you know the women’s match was bad if you skipped it?


I thought it was a good solid match better then the women's tag match on DARK this week. Some nice moves and storytelling. A decent TV match at best.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> I'm here for the victory lap about the geeks saying that Darby wouldn't get over.


Darby was literally over the second he walked out for an AEW match at Fyter Fest, how anyone thought he wouldn't get over is beyond me.


----------



## Stellar

-Omega with that barbed wire broom made me laugh. Moxley and Spears, solid match.
-Jericho on the mic. was awesome. I did cringe a little bit when he insulted the "We The People" because Hager was still chanting that in Bellator.
-Riho was the best part of that Womens Match.
-No surprise that Young Bucks lost. It's the best thing for now. They will be tag team Champs in the future probably, but good decision on putting over a less known tag team.
-Dustin Rhodes at age 50 still trying to bust out some wrestling moves.
-That brawl at the end was great.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Darby was literally over the second he walked out for an AEW match at Fyter Fest, how anyone thought he wouldn't get over is beyond me.


"But he's a vanilla midget, people won't buy him as a star"

you still see it on here, mostly from the trolls but you get a few who still live in the big man mind set who think it.


----------



## NXT Only

Small guys can be stars. Boxing and MMA have proven that.


----------



## RBrooks

Only watched bits and pieces because damn I couldn't WAIT to get home, decided to watch some stuff from work. 

But holly shit, you're telling me there's a storytelling on the show? Characters matter? Good promos happening? Wrestlers getting over? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?! 

:ambrose4

Wrestling has a chance to be cool again, folks.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

V-Trigger said:


> I'm here for the victory lap about the geeks saying that Darby wouldn't get over.


I still don't get how people thought that. Yes he's small, but he's made that an asset. A small guy who won't give up, no matter how much punishment he takes has to suck really hard to not get over. 

On bit I really like is that he uses shoulder tackles, not as a devastating move like a big guy would, but as a regular attack because he knows it's one of the only things that can reliably hurt the guys that tower over him that doesn't need a lot of set up.


----------



## arch.unleash

So the Young Bucks will have their "epic" matches every fucking week? I still can't believe I'm watching a show with those monkeys in it. Anyway, I've watched highlights of the show and I liked it, it has that organic wrestling feel we're sorely missing. I feel the roster is still too thin and I'm not familiar with half of it, but it's only the start. That Jericho promo was just :mark :mark :mark


----------



## V-Trigger

arch.unleash said:


> So the Young Bucks will have their "epic" matches every fucking week? I still can't believe I'm watching a show with those monkeys in it. Anyway, I've watched highlights of the show and I liked it, it has that organic wrestling feel we're sorely missing. I feel the roster is still too thin and I'm not familiar with half of it, but it's only the start. That Jericho promo was just :mark :mark :mark


So you didn't even watched the full show yet here you are calling the YB monkeys when they had a phenomenal match and put over the younger talent.
To the list.


----------



## arch.unleash

V-Trigger said:


> So you didn't even watched the full show yet here you are calling the YB monkeys when they had a phenomenal match and put over the younger talent.
> To the list.


They're the worst "wrestlers" of all time, and I don't think I'm the only one with this VERY unpopular opinion unk2 I'd never watch any match with them because it'd kill me, I gave them more than enough chances. They are the only major flaw right now in AEW. Oh, and we have a very different definition of what a "phenomenal" match is. 

I JUST MADE THE LIST
:thelist


----------



## shandcraig

To be fair i hated the bucks for years and it took me until their last year in NJPW until something clicked and i started to really enjoy them. I dont even know what it was that made me hate them for so long. Like i was just being biased just to be or something but i couldn't stand them. I like them now and i think their talented


----------



## SAMCRO

Private Party winning caught me off guard, but i was happy as fuck, i didn't think they stood a chance. I've only seen them wrestle once against Angelico and Jack Evans but man was they fucking awesome, that hurricanrana into a cutter is pure fucking beauty. Really hoping they win the whole tournament.

Only thing is i hated their attires tonight, wish they would have kept their attires from All Out, the basketball shorts and jerseys, that'd be a cool look for them.


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> To be fair i hated the bucks for years and it took me until their last year in NJPW until something clicked and i started to really enjoy them. I dont even know what it was that made me hate them for so long. Like i was just being biased just to be or something but i couldn't stand them. I like them now and i think their talented


Same. I couldn't stand them but they turned their characters around over the last two years and now are fucking great. Only blind haters couldn't see it.


----------



## Master Bate

Darby Allin riding down the ramp and attacking Chris Jericho >>>>>


Also yay Best Friends segment!


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182111367517659136


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

You can hate whatever you want, but not being able to comprehend why one of the most over acts on the show in the Young Bucks are pushed hard is laughable. 

Like shit, I wish some of you guys could voice your personal dislike for shit without making it sound like everyone in the world hates it, and it would be a business travesty if they push something or someone. I think The Fiend is corny as all fuck, but shit, it's over as hell so I'm always talking about how they should push him in the WWE section.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I love how the Young Bucks put Private Party over while having a really awesome match. 

Chris Jericho's promo put a lot of people over and basically made stars out of the people he's with. So this random group of people is now called the Inner Circle. Sound likes a touring band, almost thought of A Perfect Circle. I love the shirt but it seems rushed but it can improve over time. I hope these guys take the time to learn from him as this is going to be really good.

Jimmy Havoc vs. Darby Allin was a good encounter, I was 50/50 with both as to who should win but I would love to see these two go at it again some time.

Bea Priestly and Emi Sakura versus AEW World Women’s Champion Riho and Dr. Britt Baker was a good tag team match and I guess Emi Sakura is also part of AEW in the long run. I thought that was one-off, this should be an interesting feud in the coming weeks.

Best Friends and Orange Cassidy another one of those odd groups but I like it. I see them going 3v3 against SCU sometime.

Jon Moxley vs Shawn Spears was everything I expected of them. I hope they keep Tully Blanchard as manager for Shawn Spears. Was expecting Kenny Omega to appear and he did but he got backstabbed by PAC :lmao :lmao Looks like we'll be seeing some barbedwire match in the future for these two.

Dustin Rhodes and Adam Page vs. Sammy Guevara and Chris Jericho had an interesting dynamic. Both sides have a veteran that can help them a lot and can teach them a lot in the wrestling business. I still can't believe that Dustin Rhodes is still wrestling after all this time. I remember seeing him in WCW and then going back and forth to the WWE, going to TNA then back to WWE then now AEW. He's had a really good journey so far.

Was surprised with MJF running down the aisle to make the save during the post-match beatdown, was kind of used to that kind of thing being used to "turn" but he didn't. It was funny when one of the Young Bucks tried to check on him but he tapped his hand away. He really is just loyal to Cody :lmao :lmao, well for now I guess.

Darby Allin running down Jericho on a skateboard was funny af but that's a good thing to remind Jericho about next week as he defends his title against him.

It was a good episode so far.


----------



## Death Rider

Very good show. Nice way to put private party over whilst bucks have a feud already in place. Havoc getting mic time is a good sign for me. And that main event brawl :banderas


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Given the fact that they know what happened to those companies who mismanaged their shit, I'm pretty sure that they know and are aware of what could possibly happen if they go the same route. I think they are going with a really good direction here, everything is still fresh and new but I hope that they become consistent.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

What a fantastic show. I was able to watch most of it and not wanna skip forward.

Y2J just built a new faction and put over 4 other guys as stars like nobody else can. A sexy spanish twinky god, two gangbanger thugs that havent shown us their worse yet, and a MMA sasquatch that looks like he just sniffed coke and is worried someone will notice.

Im excited to see them destroy The Elite.

However the Elite is looking pretty weak. Right now I think AEW is making a mistake and that is not pushing a top baby face. Moxley is tweener? Omega is on a losing streak and its hard to rally behind a owner in Cody.

Omega needs more attention, more promos, video packages. The entire company should be built around him being the Omega face the top guy and Y2j The Alpha asshole fucker.

With a lunatic Moxley inbetween them both.

My only other issue with the show is the women. As much as i dont care for the trans man at least she draws attention. Riho is adorably cute but looks lost and is...90 pounds. They need a female star. Where is Kong, Gail or Emmalina???!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I wish AEW came at an earlier time man. 

You know when AEW are doing it right when they’ve already got WWE marks doing their rounds, negging everything AEW on YouTube and saying crap in AEW section. Oh well, enjoy your DQ in HIAC matches :lol

“It WaSnT DQ iT wAs StOpAgE”


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

It’s amazing to hear how loud the crowd is too. Attitude era feels


----------



## RubberbandGoat

CenaBoy4Life said:


> What a fantastic show. I was able to watch most of it and not wanna skip forward.
> 
> Y2J just built a new faction and put over 4 other guys as stars like nobody else can. A sexy spanish twinky god, two gangbanger thugs that havent shown us their worse yet, and a MMA sasquatch that looks like he just sniffed coke and is worried someone will notice.
> 
> Im excited to see them destroy The Elite.
> 
> However the Elite is looking pretty weak. Right now I think AEW is making a mistake and that is not pushing a top baby face. Moxley is tweener? Omega is on a losing streak and its hard to rally behind a owner in Cody.
> 
> Omega needs more attention, more promos, video packages. The entire company should be built around him being the Omega face the top guy and Y2j The Alpha asshole fucker.
> 
> With a lunatic Moxley inbetween them both.
> 
> My only other issue with the show is the women. As much as i dont care for the trans man at least she draws attention. Riho is adorably cute but looks lost and is...90 pounds. They need a female star. Where is Kong, Gail or Emmalina???!?


Cody is the most over person in AEW, he’s the FOTC


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

RubberbandGoat said:


> Cody is the most over person in AEW, he’s the FOTC


I know but it seems forced? Just imo it does like i wanna cheer for him. the crowd loves him but i just see a part owner . a mini hhh. 

the 3* general of the elite where i see Omega as the star of the brand and yet not being showcased like he is.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

CenaBoy4Life said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cody is the most over person in AEW, he’s the FOTC
> 
> 
> 
> I know but it seems forced? Just imo it does like i wanna cheer for him. the crowd loves him but i just see a part owner . a mini hhh.
> 
> the 3* general of the elite where i see Omega as the star of the brand and yet not being showcased like he is.
Click to expand...

Omega has to prove himself to the North American audience. Cody is more we’ll known then him here. He’s a Rhodes! Comes from a legendary family. The fans love him.


----------



## Bubbly

Yeah if you don't know all about Omega's Japan work, he really hasn't shown anything yet. I know he's basically in the top 4 guys in the company but kayfabe wise (or if you didn't know better) I would put him a tier below the top guys. He's definitely not giving 'superstar' vibes at all. I'd even have him below Pac, Hangman and maybe even MJF.

Only week 2 though so we'll see.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I wouldn't go as far as Tremendous. I loved the tag tourney match, my first time seeing PP as I haven't watched the previous preshows but they are going to be something special and the bucks were grezt.

Enjoyed the promo from Jericho.

The number one contenders match didn't click for me. I enjoy both separately don't get me wrong but the match just fell flat for me. It didn't feel like they were fighting for the world title if you understand where I'm coming from. Darby is great at that sort of story and conveying the importance of a match but yeah it just felt flat.

Womens was well worked. Loved the creative finish 

Spears vs moxley was fine. I'm never going to complain about a Cody heat segment again cause spears was much worse. Someone of moxleys caliber should never ever take a beating from this geek. The aftermath woke me back up though. 

And the tag main was great, Dustin was great. Jericho was quality, Sammy when he kept his tongue in cheek was good, page was good. Though him being compared to windham bothered me. The aftermath was fun and I grinned like a goon for the skateboard stuff from Darby.

So yeah 2 matches that didn't click for me I can't call it amazing but for a TV episode I'm not looking for amazing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Bubbly said:


> Yeah if you don't know all about Omega's Japan work, he really hasn't shown anything yet. I know he's basically in the top 4 guys in the company but kayfabe wise (or if you didn't know better) I would put him a tier below the top guys. He's definitely not giving 'superstar' vibes at all. I'd even have him below Pac, Hangman and maybe even MJF.
> 
> Only week 2 though so we'll see.


because he’s going through a period of transition. Omega will be their top star come April.


----------



## Erik.

What's happened with Shawn Spears and the inner circle? Has that all been forgotten about? Or is he going to end up being part of it down the line.. 

I haven't watched last night's episode yet.


----------



## V-Trigger

MJF said:


> What's happened with Shawn Spears and the inner circle? Has that all been forgotten about? Or is he going to end up being part of it down the line..
> 
> I haven't watched last night's episode yet.


I think that they got cold feet with Spears and realised that there isn't much there.


----------



## Cult03

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*



optikk sucks said:


> I wish AEW came at an earlier time man.
> 
> You know when AEW are doing it right when they’ve already got WWE marks doing their rounds, negging everything AEW on YouTube and saying crap in AEW section. Oh well, enjoy your DQ in HIAC matches :lol
> 
> “It WaSnT DQ iT wAs StOpAgE”


Does that mean WWE has been doing it right because every post they make on social media is littered with AEW comments and the WWE section is full of AEW fans too? 

Sarcasm aside for a moment, I really enjoyed this weeks show, just like last week. But these comments are getting stupid. They don't need to be compared to make AEW look better. Everyone keeps saying they don't care or even watch WWE but these comments prove otherwise. Hope you enjoyed my TED talk.

Why did Nick Jackson kick out of a 450? Protect those kind of moves you fucking idiots.


----------



## Bubbly

optikk sucks said:


> because he’s going through a period of transition. Omega will be their top star come April.


I hope so. It is quite risky though because if they're doing this 'fall from grace' before he builds back up, they need to remember many of their viewers will never have seen him as the superstar he was before the fall. His day 1 with many will be simply as an upper midcarder. 

I'm looking forward to it though. I think he'll be the one to take down Jericho eventually.


----------



## V-Trigger

Yeah I think that Kenny just wants to put the focus on others and then start going 10000 miles an hour after Full Gear.


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> I think that they got cold feet with Spears and realised that there isn't much there.


It just feels odd that it was Spears that invented the inner circle and had his story behind it but they've cut it from him, created a stable and named it the exact same thing (unless long term he joins)

If they did have cold feet they should have just had him in the stable and had Jericho have his younger members beat him up and knocked him out the group as they felt he was a liability.


----------



## Bubbly

I quite like the idea of Spears bashing the living hell out of Sammy Guevara with a chair and taking his place tbh. Not sure where that leaves Tully though, but the group would be better for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> How do you know the women’s match was bad if you skipped it?


Heh - ok, I had one eye on it while browsing the internet

If it doesn’t have 100% of my attention I regard that as a skip 

Ps> Sakura did catch my eye again though in parts - she’s pretty great. Would love a program with her and Riho


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

My favorite thing is like there's only been two TV shows so far. Things are just getting started. Thinking about all the feuds that there is to have.

things like Mox Vs Pentagon, Pentagon Vs Allin, MJF Vs Jericho (the promos) getting to see more Cima, more of OC, and hell the new signing Wardlow.

Shit is insane. 

Also I don't lower the volume because of commentary while watching. 

So happy and grateful for AEW


----------



## Bubbly

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

For me the best thing I can say is that I want to watch and think like an actual fan again, as if kayfabe was real. For years all I've really talked/thought about is booking, , who will win based on looking into the future, read up on spoilers for future storylines, who should go over, what's best for business etc etc. Almost as if I went from being a cinema watcher to a cinema film critic who focuses on how well the story is written rather than immersing myself _into _the story.

Now I find myself thinking from a storyline POV of who will win, how I rank the best 10 guys in a kayfabe perspective etc. That probably sounds a little silly or childish but even though it's far from perfect, it's definitely taking me back (to a degree) to how I used to watch wrestling pre 2006 when I'd watch to actually enjoy it.


----------



## Donnie

To the dweebs who said Darby wasn't a big enough star to wrestle Le Champion Bubby on the 3rd episode of AEW Dynamite, please COFFIN DROP yourselves into a glass table. Darby IS a star and everyone loves him, and he's going to win more people over next week with a super fun TV match against Jericho. 

Shawn Spears is the wrestling version of watching pain dry. Dude made me want to skip ahead tp the next match with that terrible performance. Also, he made the Paradigm Shift look like shit. Fuck this dude. 

PAC ruled on commentary with his truth bombs to JR, and talking about how it was bullshit he didn't get a shot. The attack on mega was a little awkward as it didn't come across the way it felt it should. But in saying that, the three way dance at the PPV after FULL GEAR is going to BANG. 

Bucks/PP was fantastic, and a reminder that the Bucks really are one of the best teams in the world. Party are going to be top faces for years to come, and I can't wait for them to get involved in some blood feuds to see what they can do in a storyline. 

DDS Brit and Bea Ostrich are awful, and both should be kept off TV and put on DARK until they get better. Riho rules, she just needs a better supporting cast than the one she has now. Cough, Shida, cough. 

Jericho's promo was great and the best thing he's done in months, as he felt like an actual top heel instead of a cosplaying douchebag. Also :lmao at him stealing the name from Spears. Unless that boring asshole joins, and I pray he doesn't, it looks like they wised up and gave the entire INNER CIRCLE concept to Jericho. Smart Move. Now just give Ortiz and Santana a new name, never let Sammy wear the Panda head again, and teach Jake how to stop looking like he's on a bad acid trip, and we're golden. 

The tag match was good times with a lot of showcase on Sammy and Hangy, which is a smart move as a way of getting the fans used to them. Dustin is legit incredible and only getting better with age. Best of the Rhodes, and you can kiss my ass Dusty. 

Closing brawl was tremendous. From CODY using the lights out gimmick, to MJF with the best tease of his life, to DARBY SKATING DOWN THE RAMP TO ATTACK JERICHO. The entire thing was just a blast. I loved the little things as well, like MJF slapping Nick's hand away, and Darby being willing to get in the ring with men he doesn't like, but he feels in this moment he can trust them. Both are fantastic character building moments, and I can't wait for more.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJF said:


> It just feels odd that it was Spears that invented the inner circle and had his story behind it but they've cut it from him, created a stable and named it the exact same thing (unless long term he joins)
> 
> If they did have cold feet they should have just had him in the stable and had Jericho have his younger members beat him up and knocked him out the group as they felt he was a liability.


In that interview with JR on Road to All Out, he did say that his "inner circle" consists of five people. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe he mentioned Tully being a part of that five, so maybe the 5 men are Hager, Jericho, LAX and Guevara.


----------



## LongPig666

“Calm down, we the people sucks and its dead and buried, it was a stupid idea from bad creative and all that’s gone”


----------



## EmbassyForever

awesome show. man it's sooooo good atm. can't wait for next week! Darby/Jericho, should be good shit.


----------



## CRCC

Good show again.

I'm loving how they're using pre-Dynamite footage to help present the characters and ongoing feuds to the wider audience. The commentary team also did a god job at it, particularly with Private Party, Havoc and Darby.

The Darby vs Havoc was a little bit of a letdown. It felt too rushed (and that's something new in a AEW match lol). I know that Darby is supposed to be a daredevil who's willing to take the pain and survive, but he beat Havoc with a bite in his hands, his kind of cutter and the coffin drop, nothing else.

As expected, the disregard to the record to have a nº1 contender match between Havoc and Darby wasn't explained, but it helped gettind PAC to sound even more bastardly, so I'll take it.

The women's match was, again, the low point of the show. I'll say it again, if the quality of the women's division is that low, it would be better not to have one.

The Omega/Mox feud is being built beautifully. Can't wait for their match.

Jericho neves ceases to amaze me. I think he just saved Hager's AEW career by killing the Jack Swagger stench that was still on him. Great job.

The ending was entertaing, even if a little convoluted. MJF not turning was a great moment, as was Darby skate ride and Jericho's last words.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Take the best parts of late 90s WCW, mixed with some ECW brutality and a fresh coat of paint and that to me is why AEW shines.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I thought 9/10 last week for a 1st show and I would have to go with similar for this show.


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I for one say we need more Hulk Hogan and Eric Bishoff management! 4-SIDED RINGS CAN ONLY GET YOU SO FAR, BROTHER!


----------



## DAgoat1

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

The 2 hours couldn't go by any faster, amazing show, really enjoyable. This is coming from a guy that stopped watching wrestling all together except for mania years ago. But I had to check AEW out and it hasn't disappointed. MJF needed some mic time though.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Everything I have to say on it, I already said in another post. Here it is:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77864302-post1063.html

What a fucking time to be a fan. It's so damn surreal. Such a relief. :lenny


----------



## Death Rider

MJF said:


> What's happened with Shawn Spears and the inner circle? Has that all been forgotten about? Or is he going to end up being part of it down the line..
> 
> I haven't watched last night's episode yet.


That was my thought throughout the show. I think spears joins them down the line. Might be a good addition as he can eat pins instead of the more valuable members


----------



## Donnie

STOP TRYING TO PUSH SPEARS! He's fucking awful


----------



## CRCC

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

They're finding a nice balance of wrestling/promos, are constantly building the feuds meaningfully and are giving different ways of presenting people (video packages, small promo before matches, like Havoc's, a spot on the commentary booth, etc.).

Plus, they're successfully creating anticipation to their next show, and that's crucial.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I really liked Havocs little micro promo. Didn't fucking assault me with a ten minute scripted promo. Said, "this is me, this is my bit." And then we're onto it. Just great.

As a great writer once said "Brevity is the soul of wit." Aka DON'T WASTE MY TIME.


----------



## CM Dunk05

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

The only compliant I had last week was the lack of promos but this week for me was perfect. I love the faction with Jericho, I loved how they had mjf come out and make the save but still had the will he won’t he moment with Cody, reminded me of rvd during the invasion angle. Further down the line can see hangman aligning with the inner circle and maybe Cody and co needing to persuade moxley to help them. 

Either way such a refreshing show loved the first hour especially.


----------



## Ace

Catching up now.

The YBs vs Private Party match was excellent. Jericho is fantastic at getting people over and cut another fantastic promo. He really is really moving up the all round GOAT lists.

Jericho shutting down and burying these we the people chants :sodone


----------



## JustAName

You can tell the difference already of who is in charge of Mox's character. I love that he didn't take the cheap beatdown on Omega after PAC's attack, THAT's how you sell someone being a badass and not a coward. He wanted a fair fight, just like Omega did coming out AFTER the match, not because he respects Mox, but because he respects the importance of AEW. Also loved how he had the broom in barbed wire and gave Mox the bat, yes more of these "complex" characters please, so refreshing that characters aren't automatically heel or face, but have PERSONALITIES that on occasion makes it possible for them to be both depending on situation, just like real life in that aspect. No one is just plain good and no one is just plain an asshole, also what this does is say a BIG FUCK YOU to the face has to be up against heel matches and removes limiting who can face each other because any given match you'll be invested in whoever you want to be invested in, not who you're told you SHOULD be invested in.

Yes AEW has a lot of shit to still figure out, but the foundation they are currently building I am really looking forward to see how develops <3


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Another great show. Totally reaffirms my decision to check myself out of WWE programming and go with AEW. This show kept my attention for the full 2 hours, which is the total opposite of any WWE show in the past 15 years.

It boggles my mind why WWE still has these loyal fanboys. I'm thinking 90% of them are just trolls at this point.


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> In that interview with JR on Road to All Out, he did say that his "inner circle" consists of five people. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe he mentioned Tully being a part of that five, so maybe the 5 men are Hager, Jericho, LAX and Guevara.


Didn't he say it was his inner circle though. 

So what's his role behind it all.... 

Maybe long term booking.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJF said:


> Didn't he say it was his inner circle though.
> 
> So what's his role behind it all....
> 
> Maybe long term booking.


"The Chairman" :jericho2


----------



## Freelancer

Another great show. Jericho once again proves that he's at the top of his game with the way he shut down the "we the people" chants. Dude's a legend and just getting better with age. Really looking forward to his match with Darby next week.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think AEW poached the Inner Circle faction idea that was originally for Spears and gave it to Jericho. 

Spears is exactly as Cody described him - a good hand. Tully is being wasted on him.


----------



## Jman55

Great show not a perfect show but definitely well worth my time to watch live

Private Party vs Young Bucks was fantastic and I am still in utter joy over Private Party pulling the upset they are potential stars in the division

Jericho promo was great for 95% of it only issue I have is when he's talking about Hager and taking shots at WWE that felt unnecessary and took me out of it slightly (though wasn't close to distracting enough to ruin the promo)

Havoc vs Allin was a good match and though I'm a Havoc fan and was hoping for his victory made sense they went with Allin who has also caught my attention.

Women's match was fine I guess wasn't bad or anything just didn't impress me much either.

Spears vs Moxley was good Moxley finally gets an "official" win and then you have the aftermath which didn't come across well to me due to PAC's attack (everything else beforehand I liked though)

Main event was good Dustin always impresses me considering his age and they showcased Sammy, Page and Hager well here. The aftermath of this match was also fantastic with all the different storyline progressions (Cody vs Jericho, Allin vs Jericho, MJF and Cody and the inner circle as a whole) and it left me wanting more (particularly loved the little detail of MJF slapping away the hand to show it's only Cody he's a friend of there)

Overall one or 2 things didn't quite hit the mark for me but I still had a blast and I'm very excited for next wednesday solid 7 or 8 out of 10 show.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

I just hope they're careful about the quality of matches they give away on TV. Mox vs. Spears, or Omega vs. Darby are PPV calibre matches, and it's great to watch, but some of these bouts should be saved for the big shows, surely? I just don't want the audiences to get fatigued, so when it comes time for the PPV matches, they've already seen the guys fight a few times on TV, so it doesn't feel as special.


----------



## RBrooks

Donnie said:


> PAC ruled on commentary with his truth bombs to JR, and talking about how it was bullshit he didn't get a shot. The attack on mega was a little awkward as it didn't come across the way it felt it should. But in saying that, the three way dance at the PPV after FULL GEAR is going to BANG.


I think it's gonna be Mox vs Pac after Full Gear. After rewatching that segment, Pac clearly thought he did Moxley a favor, but when Mox didn't say thanks, he stormed off all pissed. I think that's the next big feud in AEW. And Omega vs Mox is just one-off, they'll revisit it later for the title. 

Also, Omega better turn heel sometime in the future. 



> Best of the Rhodes, and you can kiss my ass Dusty.


:trips10 .... I'm sure Dusty wouldn't have minded if you think his son is better than him. Still, no point in being that rude.


----------



## Donnie

RBrooks said:


> I think it's gonna be Mox vs Pac after Full Gear. After rewatching that segment, Pac clearly thought he did Moxley a favor, but when Mox didn't say thanks, he stormed off all pissed. I think that's the next big feud in AEW. And Omega vs Mox is just one-off, they'll revisit it later for the title.
> 
> Also, Omega better turn heel sometime in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> :trips10 .... I'm sure Dusty wouldn't have minded if you think his son is better than him. Still, no point in being that rude.


:lenny2 I didn't notice that, but you could be onto something there. Either a singles or Three way dance will be killer. 

Me and Dusty aren't cool :y2j


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

It's so good that half the time I sit there in shock at how much I'm enjoying watching a wrestling show again. I'm sure it's not for everybody, but it's EXACTLY what I want in a wrestling show. Evidently Tony Khan is the same kind of wrestling fan as I am because I couldn't have designed a better show to entertain me as a fan.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I was there. Wait till you see Omega vs Janella on Dark.

:banderas


----------



## MR PH

i watched it , really in my opinion AEW will be better than WWE


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

ForYourOwnGood said:


> I just hope they're careful about the quality of matches they give away on TV. Mox vs. Spears, or Omega vs. Darby are PPV calibre matches, and it's great to watch, but some of these bouts should be saved for the big shows, surely? I just don't want the audiences to get fatigued, so when it comes time for the PPV matches, they've already seen the guys fight a few times on TV, so it doesn't feel as special.


im hoping that they do max 6 PPVs a year. Therefore giving away some high profile matches on tv is def not a bad thing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

The tag team match was good, Jericho and his new team was awesome, it's always nice to see Riho in action. Mox vs Spears was not that great and neither was Havoc vs Darby Allin. It dragged at times but they started strong and ended strong. Those 2 matches really let me down though. I expected a bit more. Last week was a tiny bit better. 7/10


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Im not expecting every match to be 5 stars. Thats unrealistic. I think the pace of the shows are good. Starting off with a fast paced action packed match is great to get the crowd hot and they ended really strong. The contenders match and the Moxley match left me wanting a little bit more but again can't always expect 5 star matches.


----------



## ClintDagger

Great show. The opener was as good as it gets as far as tv matches. Loved how the teams sold winning / losing. Also loved the video packages right before the match. Jericho was 10/10 in his promo and looked like a huge star. His faction is fine but Hager looked like a geek. Give him better street clothes. Probably the most star quality I’ve ever seen Jericho bring. Moxley also came off better than he did in WWE. Schiavone still has it. Loved the ending.

The negatives. The Allin match was fine but I can’t believe they are putting him in a match with Jericho. Jericho should be cutting promos and not wrestling on TV IMO and Allin isn’t worthy of being in a ring with him. Their women’s division is garbage. Not sure why they insist on having one. Just because WWE has one isn’t a great reason. Women’s wrestling doesn’t bring in new fans and it probably drives them away. Just scrap it. And JR is atrocious. Get him off commentary. Let him be a sit down pre taped interviewer. His days as an asset on commentary are done. Schiavone and Ex are all you need. Wish they had better entrance music. It’s very TNA in my opinion.

All in all, I’m sold and will watch week to week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That YB / PP match was amazing

Just how they countered finishers and interrupted each other’s moves in the end - great story told


----------



## Sugnid

Another fantastic show.

Loved the opener and the debut interview of the Inner Circle was great - did exactly what it needed to with Jericho being the lead and introducing the faction. How can you not like the "We the People" part?

Darby vs. Havoc was fun, women's tag was fine (hopefully they make Bea vs Britt official for Full Gear) and Mox/Spears was good as well.

And the main event furthered on the progressing story of Cody w/Elite and Jericho w/Inner Circle tieing in Allin as well given his match with Jericho next week.

After the amazing start last week I know many were wondering whether AEW even at this early stage could keep up the consistency and they've delivered and more.

Looking forward to next week already.


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

Another amazing shows, it’s almost like they realized that good booking, storytelling in the ring and work rate matches aren’t mutually exclusive?!?!

I’m not convinced by Shawn Spears, he’s boring still. Thank god he’s got Tully to rely on, otherwise he’d be dead in the waters.

And the promo from Jericho. Amazing.


----------



## MontyCora

TwistedLogic said:


> I POPPED SO HARD FOR DARBY I FUCKING LOVE THIS KID


It's so weird how I've gone from "who is this geek" against Cody the first time I saw him, to "DARBY!!" when he skateboards into Jericho. 

It's funny. It's almost like you can totally get people over really REALLY easily if you're not a retarded company.


----------



## Chan Hung

Main event brawl was fun as fuck


----------



## EMGESP

Cody is so great at hype speeches. He really makes you feel part of the company and not just a fan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182268288983715840


----------



## Jedah

ClintDagger said:


> The Allin match was fine but I can’t believe they are putting him in a match with Jericho. Jericho should be cutting promos and not wrestling on TV IMO and Allin isn’t worthy of being in a ring with him.


Right now they're in audience retention mode. It makes sense to use their biggest star for these few crucial weeks where they need to retain as much of the audience from the launch as possible. Besides, Allin is getting over and he's a cool young talent so giving him some shine with Jericho is helpful to build the future.

After Full Gear when the audience stabilizes I expect Jericho to wrestle less.


----------



## Haza

That Dark match between Janella and Omega was ridiculous


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m obviously a little late on this, but that’s how you fucking put on a wrestling show. Fuck anyone who says AEW is minor league. Everything they’ve done in the last few months reminds me of why I loved professional wrestling in the first place. My Inner Circle shirt is already in transit.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m obviously a little late on this, but that’s how you fucking put on a wrestling show. Fuck anyone who says AEW is minor league. Everything they’ve done in the last few months reminds me of why I loved professional wrestling in the first place. My Inner Circle shirt is already in transit.


Yup. It’s not perfect, they’ve still got a few minor kinks to iron out, but overall this is the wrestling I’ve been missing for many, many years. I’d go as far as to say all the way back to the early WWF days. These guys know exactly what they’re doing and came out swinging. It’s great to be a wrestling fan again.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yup. It’s not perfect, they’ve still got a few minor kinks to iron out, but overall this is the wrestling I’ve been missing for many, many years. I’d go as far as to say all the way back to the early WWF days. These guys know exactly what they’re doing and came out swinging. It’s great to be a wrestling fan again.


Exactly. I’m 37 years old and I can’t remember the last time I was standing and hyped throughout the majority of a show. A couple of friends came by last night ready to go to the bar and they showed up at the tail end of the show. They asked why I looked more animated than usual and all I said was they weren’t part of the Inner Circle maaaaaan.


----------



## Corey

Good show last night. I thought they started off GREAT and ended well which is mostly all that matters. The stuff in the middle was kind of meh but I can't expect quality like the first show every week. 

Spears definitely is just a glorified jobber now huh? :lol

Also who else marked when Jericho said SHIT on the air? It felt so bizarre to hear that in a mainstream wrestling company.


----------



## virus21

Corey said:


> Also who else marked when Jericho said SHIT on the air? It felt so bizarre to hear that in a mainstream wrestling company.


Hearing someone say stupid is unheard of these days most of the time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The flow of the show was much better but there were I felt, some awkward moments. For example at the end, Jericho was standing around while the rest of the IC were getting beat up. And he didn’t know whether to leave or to stay until Darby came out. 

MJF is turning on Cody before the end of November.


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

The show was even better than last weeks. I've been glued to my TV the whole 2 hours.

Didin't even check my phone. The matches, the promos, everything made sense again.

It was just a great freaking wrestling show.


----------



## AEW_19

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m obviously a little late on this, but that’s how you fucking put on a wrestling show. Fuck anyone who says AEW is minor league. Everything they’ve done in the last few months reminds me of why I loved professional wrestling in the first place. My Inner Circle shirt is already in transit.


Bought 2 IC T-Shirts as well

I bought one for my brother who hasn't really kept up with wrestling for a while but I keep him in the loop with AEW.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Is the dark match on FITE?


----------



## AEW_19

MrEvans said:


> Is the dark match on FITE?


They are keeping the dark matches for youtube on Tuesdays.


----------



## Lethal Evans

AEW_19 said:


> They are keeping the dark matches for youtube on Tuesdays.


Ah, annoying - thought they might have been there as well.
I've seen the finish for the Kenny match and it's brutal. I wanna see the rest.


----------



## TripleG

AEW is doing a lot of things right, but there are still things they need to work on. 

What I Really Like So Far: 
1) The character interactions and development are great. Things like MJF helping Cody, but slapping away the Bucks' hand at the end are fantastic. He is a heel that likes one babyface and its Cody, and shapes his actions and personality accordingly. Moxley not taking the opportunity to beat up on Omega when PAC set him up shows that he's a violent motherfucker, but one with a level of honor as he wants to fight Omega in a fair fight. 

Stuff like that adds nuance to the stories and help us to understand who these guys are as people rather than just filling the roles of "Heels" and "Faces". 

2) They do a fantastic job of making me excited for matches to come. I want Dustin Vs. Hager. I want MJF Vs. Cody. I want to see the rest of the Tag Tournament. I want to see PAC Vs. Moxley. They are good at building their matches for the upcoming PPV while also leaving breadcrumbs for future stories. 

3) The matches feel like they actually matter and help shape the stories, at least so far, and that's good. 

4) Oh and they don't spend an ungodly amount of time explaining where the matches came from. That's been bugging me about Raw and Smackdown for years. People don't realize that the "Use a half hour promo to set up the night's main event" started in the Attitude Era to not only keep everyone on their toes during the Monday Night Wars but also enhance the McMahon Evil Boss character by having him put the babyfaces in unfair matches they were unprepared for. Now that trope is as stale as anything else in wrestling, and for me, it makes more sense to just have a full card lined up for the episode. We seem to finally be moving away from that with AEW, NXT, and even the first episode of Smackdown on Fox all having matches lined up, promoted, and ready to go, which is the way it should be now. 

5) The look of the show feels right. The use of time limits and posting the win/loss records feels right, and even something as simple as hearing Tony's voice on TNT again just feels right. 

Now, what do they need to work on?: 

1) Detail your rules and stick to them. DQs and COs every once in a while is fine. I'd rather have you pull those cards every so often as opposed to having situations where guys should get DQ'd and don't, or hang outside the ring forever and never get counted out. Start off by releasing a rule book and explaining what constitutes a DQ and that would certainly help. 

2) I'd like to have more promos. Not a lot. Like I said, I don't need a 30 minute thing to explain where matches come from. But a little extra mic time to some of these guys could help get personalities over. Jericho's Inner Circle promo was fantastic, and things like Jimmy Havok's brief pre match promo is fine. A little more of that would be good for some people. 

3) The Women's Division is the only one of the divisions that feels like it is still trying to find itself. The Tag Division is great from the get go and the male's singles division is fantastic right now. The Women are struggling to find something that clicks. People like Riho and the Bea Priestly/Britt Baker thing is fine, but there doesn't seem to be much depth, variety, or purpose to the division at the moment. They have some solid talents like Allie and Penelope Ford, so I'd like to see them switch it up a little bit and see if you can find something that clicks.


----------



## AEW_19

MrEvans said:


> Ah, annoying - thought they might have been there as well.
> I've seen the finish for the Kenny match and it's brutal. I wanna see the rest.


Hearing some of the responses on this thread makes me excited to see it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m trying my best to avoid everything from Dark at this point


----------



## Asuka842

I love how over Riho has become.

Great opportunity for Darby Allin. He's going to lose obviously, but if he does well against Jericho, it'll set him up as a big deal going forward regardless hopefully.


----------



## Carter84

Was a great start the ending showed that the elite are putting over other talent it's refreshing and I'm glad Dustin is having one last run , mans been through some tough times and showed you can beat your demons , Cody is much better as a face he's the crowd favorite by far , can't wait to see what they gave in store for the lucha bros , I hope Brian cage comes to AEW and has a match with hager would be epic that.

Peace.


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182285856943595520
Fuck sake MJF :laugh:

Knife out already


----------



## DGenerationMC

After last night, I really want a Dustin/Page mentorship thing. Maybe even a tag run and a feud down the line once Page turns.


----------



## shandcraig

I always liked that Tony looks like the most real person in the room. Not saying no one else is because they're playing characters but he's just looks like such a regular plain old real dude happens to be very rich and LOL and 
a couple of big businesses


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That ending was fire. Felt so so about MJF's part in though. Cause even with all the tease and save he still got his ass kicked but it also fits his character that even in a mayhem he was standing there taking in the applauds lol. It made sense with Darby's showing at the end though. AEW doing the cliffhangers pretty good so far.


----------



## ClintDagger

Jedah said:


> Right now they're in audience retention mode. It makes sense to use their biggest star for these few crucial weeks where they need to retain as much of the audience from the launch as possible. Besides, Allin is getting over and he's a cool young talent so giving him some shine with Jericho is helpful to build the future.
> 
> After Full Gear when the audience stabilizes I expect Jericho to wrestle less.


Seems like they should be in audience acquisition mode. But even if it is them just trying to retain what they got week 1, I don’t see what putting a 150 lbs guy nobody has heard of in a match with Jericho does to keep the casuals interested. If you want to build Allin up as a live underdog over a period of several weeks then that’s fine. But that match has zero appeal (as of now) for the casual fan that AEW should be shooting for. Besides, the less Jericho in the ring, the better. He looks all of his 50 years old once he’s in his ring gear and it takes away from his aura. He hides his age really well in street clothes.


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that thinks the inner circle logo is trash ? Like what is that some UFC spotting sight lol. Weird soft colors on it. 

Really shocked by the design


----------



## Sensei Utero

Another fantastic episode. Once again, it flew right by. First time in years I've watched a show in two successive weeks, and it's so worth it. The whole Inner Circle promo was amazing. Good matches, good storytelling, setting things up, and Jericho/Darby next week :woo Shawn Spears is a bit hit/miss but I honestly don't have much to complain about. Good work again :clap killing it right now over SHXT.


----------



## toontownman

*Re: Tremendous show again! They’re killing it*

It was a solid show. It's on the right path. It wasn't anything new or groundbreaking (some relatively unknown talent aside) but it was solid. NXT and AEW make for the highlight of the wrestling week. 

Heyman and Bischoff should both be worried. Getting past the brand split can't come soon enough for them I am sure.


----------



## HankHill_85

I thought it was a better episode than the premiere, to be honest. It felt tighter and more cohesive, like there was more of an ebb and flow to the production. Better in-ring action this week too. That opening tag match was insanity, and the fact there were no ad breaks during it was the cherry on top. Mox/Spears was fun, as was the face-off with Omega afterward. Nice, chaotic tag main event too, and I really enjoyed the ending.

AEW's really off to a great, consistent start so far. There are bound to be hiccups along the way, but I hope they can keep up the momentum.


----------



## Dave Santos

Jaguars owner Shad Khan on NBA in China: 'You have to respect the norms'

Shad Khan today made remarks regarding the NBA China controversy. Can maybe give some perspective on how he will handle the growth of Aew in foreign countries where some shows might take place in the future.



> Jacksonville Jaguars owner Shad Khan says that all Americans have the right to speak out on social causes in America. But he is not so sure that applies to American sports executives commenting on political issues in other countries.
> 
> Khan was asked on stage at the Yahoo Finance All Markets Summit in New York on Thursday what the NBA should do about its current political crisis in China, after Houston Rockets G.M. Daryl Morey tweeted in support of the Hong Kong protesters, angering the NBA’s business partners in China.
> 
> “As an American investor/owner, I went through something very similar in Catalan, Spain,” Khan said, referencing the Catalan independence movement that reached a boiling point in 2017. “And I didn’t think, as an American, I should really be having an opinion on it, even though a lot of people wanted us to. I want to have an opinion in America, there’s a civic duty to engage and do the right thing, but having an opinion on sovereign matters in other countries, it’s for those people to decide.” (Flex-N-Gate has seven plants in Spain, four of them in Catalonia.)
> 
> Applying his point specifically to China, Khan made his view more clear: “I have a factory in China,” he said. “And there are thousands of other people who have factories and operations in China, and they do very well. But you have to respect the norms.”


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/nfl-...-you-have-to-respect-the-norms-175629775.html


----------



## Leather Rebel

AEW Dynamite, October 9th on TNT.

*Positive:*

*+* Main event was just amazing. Adam Page did more to get me behind he here than in any other moment on AEW. Glad they have the champion the week and also the brawl to close the show, with Darby doing his stunt and the faces getting the upper hand now but without laying the heels down at their feet. Great booking.

*+* Opener was a incredible fun match. I wasn't fan at first of the many kick outs because I thought that would dwell into a finisher spammer, but not, this have the story of the veteran team who is one of the best of the world and the new guys who need to prove something, so it was perfect, everyone looked great. Extra points for the Private Party member who sold the back every time.

*+* Jericho's promo was entertaining as heel. Maybe he need to be a little less cool heel but I will give hime time. I love the 'Inner Circle' name and every member. 

*+* Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc was a nice piece of wrestling match but most important is that both guys show a lot of their personalities and character in just one encounter. Great chemistry between them.

*+* Orange Cassidy gets superstar reactions from doing nothing, just amazing.

*Neutral*

*•* Women tag team match was just fine. I think that these ladies need more interesting characters. Britt Baker does nothing for me sadly.

*•* I don't hate Spears but I don't care much either from him. I will give him more time to grow on me but, sadly, I think that mawled my interest in this, even Moxley being one of my favorites and show great intensity. PAC and Kenny interference was great tho.

*Negative:*

*-* Nothing was negative this week. I hope this shows NEVER get to three hours.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya this format its crazy how fast 2 hours go. Not in a bad way. 3 would never be good


----------



## Dave Santos

Shad kahn also delves in deeper in regards to Aew.


> Khan joined Yahoo Finance’s “All Markets Summit: Generational Opportunities” to talk about the future of sports ownership and AEW, whose CEO is Khan’s son, Tony Kahn, a former NFL executive.
> 
> “It all started with my son Tony. It was his idea, his passion, his drive as a lifelong wrestling fan — so I’ve supported him financially. He kept talking about it, that we ought to do it, and here are the reasons why we should do it. I kept stress testing the idea, and then I struck a check to fund it because if you’re going to do it, it’s gotta be right. That was the most important thing. You don’t get a second chance to make a first impression, but his idea, his passion, and his drive, and it’s off to a great start.”
> 
> The premiere episode of AEW Dynamite on Oct. 2 averaged 1,409,000 total viewers, according to Nielsen ratings. AEW even beat out rival WWE’s NXT, which pulled in an average of 891,000 total viewers during the same time slot.
> 
> Khan tells Yahoo Finance that AEW is focusing more on building its brand than competing against WWE. “WWE is a great company, but we are not here competing with them. In the golden age of wrestling during the late ‘90s, there were 10 million fans. Now It’s down to 2 million. So we’re tapping into fans who were not engaged and quite frankly the younger fan who never got quite into it. Competition is good for everybody, but it’s very important for AEW to do our own thing.”
> 
> When asked how different the wrestling business is from the football business, Kahn stressed that it comes down to how and where you find talent. “It’s quite different, and that’s the question I had for Tony. His point to me was that the big difference here is there’s a huge amount of talent that’s on the street. Whereas in football and the NFL, the top talent is already there.”


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shad...nt-for-aew-to-do-our-own-thing-175610840.html


----------



## SparrowPrime

Loving The Inner Circle but I have a question and apologize if it's been addressed. I remember Shawn Spears keep phrasing his inner circle during his promos leading to match with Cody.

I wonder if this group was planned all along and Spears was originally supposed to be the center point, but went with Jericho instead?


----------



## CRCC

SparrowPrime said:


> Loving The Inner Circle but I have a question and apologize if it's been addressed. I remember Shawn Spears keep phrasing his inner circle during his promos leading to match with Cody.
> 
> I wonder if this group was planned all along and Spears was originally supposed to be the center point, but went with Jericho instead?


That's a question we're all having.

We'll have to wait and see how this plays out.


----------



## Taroostyles

My guess is Spears ends up with the group and that was the hint that they will reference down the line. Maybe even at Full Gear.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Just finished up the show and I like what I saw.

-After watching that interview Jericho did with the build serues and that promo from this episode, I almost forgot how good that dude is as a speaker and talking shit. Excellent shit. He needs to change that stupid elbow finisher though, he hit it by accident in the middle of the tag match and looked perplexed along with the ref. :lmao

-Good to see Moxley pick up the win over Spears, his theme song sucks ass though.

-Jake Hager has come off as much bigger deal here in AEW. He looks more masculine and less like a fucking goofball and this is coming from someone who's never liked him.


----------



## Purple Haze

AEW knows how to build a show.
Great opener and ending. 
The 1 contender and Moxley matches were interesting, but they should keep the western women on Dark until they learn to wrestle and develop a personality.


----------



## chronoxiong

Jericho was the only guy who got promo time on last night's show. His promo was amazing and I loved what he said. And he got the crowd to shut with the "We the People" chant. Good stuff. I am still waiting to see other superstars on the roster to get promo time and develop themselves. Because I still know nothing about many of the superstars. I will give this company time though. Just not go the WWE route where they promote NXT talent to the main roster and never allow them to develop. Other than that, good show again this week.


----------



## Geeee

chronoxiong said:


> Jericho was the only guy who got promo time on last night's show. His promo was amazing and I loved what he said. And he got the crowd to shut with the "We the People" chant. Good stuff. I am still waiting to see other superstars on the roster to get promo time and develop themselves. Because I still know nothing about many of the superstars. I will give this company time though. Just not go the WWE route where they promote NXT talent to the main roster and never allow them to develop. Other than that, good show again this week.


Well, the Best Friends got some promo time (although it was definitely the worst segment LOL)

Also, PAC really used his time as guest commentator effectively IMO


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182424323828654080
:laugh:


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## Geeee

Has anyone ever had Bubly before? I had the lime one and it tasted like when you lick a battery


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just watched this weeks ep...

Young Bucks vs Private Party proved why AEW's tag division has so much potential. Fast paced, high octane action to kick start the show, brilliant match. Good to see some decent selling too from Private Party.

AEW should be thankful that they have Chris Jericho, his work made this episode, excellent promo. Only downside of the segment was Ortiz and his tongue action fpalm

Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin disappointed me somewhat. Havoc controlled the majority of the match, his offense was dull, Darby played his typical underdog role and got the win in abrupt fashion. Darby is great but he works better with the more elite performers, watching him wrestle Havoc just wasn't exciting, I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people tuned out during their match.

Women's tag match was unsurprisingly shit, the crowd seemed quite bored with it too. I've seen Emi Sakura quite a few times, she's a great performer but her act isn't tv worthy, she does certain things that are extremely cringeworthy. This Women's division right now is a channel changer, by far the worst thing about AEW.

Moxley vs Spears was pretty good imo, I loved the aggression that both guys showed, a very hard hitting match. Moxley just seems like he's been given a new lease of life, a guy who is thoroughly enjoying himself after being shackled up for so long.

Jericho/Guevara vs Dustin/Hangman - A 50 year old Dustin Rhodes impressed me more than a 28 year old Adam Page. This match was boring until Dustin's hot tag then it really caught fire down the stretch. 

Loved the chaotic ending again, Chris Jericho yet again brilliant. The MJF/Cody tease was fantastically done, I can't wait for MJF to turn.

Overall thoughts
Thought it was a stronger show than last week, the opening tag match was great, Jericho throughout the episode was brilliant, Moxley vs Spears was decent, the ending left me wanting more. For the more passionate fans like myself, this is the kind of Wrestling product we've been waiting on for years.

Like last week my biggest concern is the quality of the roster, the likes of Jimmy Havoc for example can keep viewers of an independent show like Progress engaged; however I don't see him as the kind of guy who can keep a tv audience engaged, same goes for quite a few other talents. They attract independent wrestling fans, but I just can't see them attracting casuals and new viewers to the AEW product. Viewership will continue to drop if they continue to give the lesser known guys screen time, plus their Women's division needs sorting out pronto.

I'd give this week a 7/10, really liked some aspects of the episode but I do have concerns.


----------



## Y.2.J

Unfortunately couldn't watch live yesterday, but caught up today...

Another awesome episode. 
Bucks tag match was great and its cool to see them putting others over. Tourny should be good.
Inner Circle are awesome. Y2J is so GOAT...awesome promo. Such a good heel shit talker.
Pretty cool theory that Spears may join the Inner Circle. That would be cool.
I feel like the WWE really lack good factions. 
Mox vs Spears was good. Omega-Pac interaction at the end was cool too.
Awesome main event. Good match. Cody & MJF was cool. Plus Darby awesome stuff.
Those 2 hours flew.


----------



## Corey

Someone remind me, are we getting two Tag Title Tourney matches next week? Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express and Best Friends vs. SCU right? Along with Jericho/Darby and Riho/Britt, that's one loaded card for sure.


----------



## imthegame19

Corey said:


> Someone remind me, are we getting two Tag Title Tourney matches next week? Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express and Best Friends vs. SCU right? Along with Jericho/Darby and Riho/Britt, that's one loaded card for sure.



Yeah four matches so far. We will probably get one more male singles match added.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

And since no Omega or Mox, I'm assuming they will get the promo for the week. First unscripted Mox promo on TNT :mark:


----------



## Intimidator3

I loved the Mox/Omega confrontation. Everything from Omega bringing out the weapons and saying F it let’s do this, to the stare down, to Mox not attacking him after the cheap shot. Good shit.


----------



## Taroostyles

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah four matches so far. We will probably get one more male singles match added.


My guess for the other match is Page vs Sammy. They need to keep these guys on TV and they both have some nice momentum going. 

Outside chance of Pac/Sabian as well. Also need to get Janela on the main show.


----------



## imthegame19

Taroostyles said:


> My guess for the other match is Page vs Sammy. They need to keep these guys on TV and they both have some nice momentum going.
> 
> Outside chance of Pac/Sabian as well. Also need to get Janela on the main show.


Those would work. I would like to see Shawn Spears start a good mid card feud with one of Sabian, Janela or Darby Allin. One of those guys feuding with his chairman character with Tully is a lot better way of using him. Then using to top guys in Cody/Moxley. They got something with that character that could create good tv and give young guy a rub in the end.


----------



## imthegame19

TheLooseCanon said:


> And since no Omega or Mox, I'm assuming they will get the promo for the week. First unscripted Mox promo on TNT :mark:


Hopefully Moxley on the show live. He's wrestling in New Japan on Monday. He could easily make it to Philly by Wednesday. But I wouldn't be that surprised if they gave Moxley the week off. Airing some taped promo or backstage brawl they taped this week. Especially with Moxley advertised to wrestle October 23rd and 30th show. So it will be interesting if Moxley appears in front of live show or not.


----------



## imthegame19

Intimidator3 said:


> I loved the Mox/Omega confrontation. Everything from Omega bringing out the weapons and saying F it let’s do this, to the stare down, to Mox not attacking him after the cheap shot. Good shit.


There's been a ton of focus on Cody/Jericho and elite/inner circle stuff first two weeks. While Omega/Moxley stuff has been good it's also been short. I'd like to see them get interaction that last longer then 2 minutes. When Cody/Jericho have gotten multiple segments last two weeks. Hopefully they give that stuff a breather for week or two and make Moxley/Omega feel just as big of a deal.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

imthegame19 said:


> There's been a ton of focus on Cody/Jericho and elite/inner circle stuff first two weeks. While Omega/Moxley stuff has been good it's also been short. I'd like to see them get interaction that last longer then 2 minutes. When Cody/Jericho have gotten multiple segments last two weeks. Hopefully they give that stuff a breather for week or two and make Moxley/Omega feel just as big of a deal.




I thought they did a great job building it this week. Added character development for Kenny/Mox. Mox may be a psychopath but he won't fight a man who's down. Kenny once again teasing The Cleaner. And just like Mox learning Kenny's way in NJPW, Kenny is gonna learn the death match stuff via Janela. 

Ppv is a month away so they're teasing for that. Don't give too much away too soon. Let people pay to see Mox and Omega. There's also the tease of wtf Pac is up to


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait.... is Britt facing Riho

Did I miss the announcement or something?


----------



## TheDraw

Sammy Guevara......I want to like the kid and am rooting for him but his facial expressions and overall mannerisms....just tone it down a bit. Also, I really wish they would have gave him a little run in some type of cruiserweight type division and build him up instead of just inserting him in Jericho's group. Most people don't know anything about the guy and he stuck out like a sore thumb in the group. He's kinda just there with no reason for his actions.

As for the show, lot of great stuff happening. I'm haven't been on here in a while but I'm sure it's been mentioned that the match length is ridiculously long and needs to be toned down heavily. Every match shouldn't feel like a PPV worthy match with guys killing each other. I understand that they want more wrestling on their shows in comparison to backstage stuff which I think is a dumb decision because the type of things that hold fans interests and draws people to talk about the product are backstage stuff and angles/storylines.

It's been great seeing how this company has taken their approach seriously and focused on every aspect of their product to try to do things the correct and right way. It's a breath of fresh air. This is just one thing that I feel needs to be toned down because it makes the PPV's feel less special. I'm not sure if this is just some type of thing their doing early in their life just to showcase the wrestlers but it's been pretty ridiculous how long every match has been.


----------



## 304418

Once again, AEW opened up with a match that wasn’t interrupted for a commercial break. AEW deserves an A+ for keeping this up. 

Picture-in-picture. It would be nice if the commercials didn’t take up most of the screen. We’re watching for the action, not the ads. I’m already coming to terms that tv is different from streaming, since AEW Dark had no ads whatsoever, and limited commercial breaks like how NJPW does there G1 US Specials might not be possible. So, something to work on, I think.

Still cuts the crowd too much. Not sure why it cut to the crowd as Baker and Riho were about to fist bump during Riho’s entrance. Seems like a minor and petty thing to complain about, but I’m trying to establish relationships on the show here, to know who’s allied with whom, which will be relevant for the stories that will be told on the show. Hence why it needs to stay focused on what’s happening in the ring and ringside. It’s important not just for hardcore fans like me, but new viewers as well who do not know these talents very well, if at all.

Referee’s discretion seems to be the way AEW is going when it comes to rules being bent or broken in matches, and that’s fine. As long as there a logical explanation for something, I can accept it.

I’m enjoying the dynamic of a face (Cody) being friends with a heel (MJF). It’s more complex than anything WWE, or other promotions for that matter, would do.

A few more video packages to help establish their stars more would be a good idea.

“A stupid idea by bad creative.” Complete agreement there.

A much better show than last week’s.


----------



## Carter84

AEW is on at 11pm in the U.K. It's well worth waiting up for , last weeks ending was really good , it's showing that it's not gonna just be about the elite like some said , Cody as a face is great he's much better in that role the guys the most over in AEW the pops he gets is insane , he knows how to get the crowd going and Brandi looked stunning last week gotta admit , I'm glad Dustin is still having a run as he's one of the most underrated wrestlers in history , that family live and breathe wrestling and I bet his dad would be proud asf , imagine the dream coming out fuck the pop would be insane . Cody wears his heart on his sleeve u can see he gets teery eyed thinking of his dad when he taps his chest .

When's the lucha bros on ?? The best tag team in the world by far , jr saying the bucks were done my head in kissing ass lol gotta get some extra BBQ sauce lol , if they don't win I'd like to see the lucha bros fight each other Pentagon turns dark and fenix face there matches on impact were the best I've saw on that show in years , the lax v lucha bros were the best tag matches of the year in 2018 , same as the ladder match I think it was the match of the year tag team wise , when nick botched going trough the ropes I thought he had broke his neck , it was insane , fenix is the best high flyer in any promotion by far walking the rope like it was a path was class , I noticed there not using lax name konnan must of said no as I heard they made an offer for the brand name but he wanted more , but it's only a name I'm glad they have come the tag division has three great teams then the rest are up and coming. Private party are impressive I like them they have sound chemistry and can do some sound spots .

It said it's Dustin and hangman v Jericho and Sammy Guevara and young bucks v private party on sky just now while I've booked it to come on .

Damn when's the lucha bros on ffs!!!

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

I'm watching AEW dark now hope it's good please no spoilers lads haha


----------



## rbl85

The Jéricho vs Darby Allin match is going to be a "Philadelphia street fight"


----------



## Corey

Jericho/Darby next week is now a Philly Street Fight! :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182672200538755072


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lucha bros are on next week against Jungle express (I think)


----------



## Carter84

The AEW dark is good jack Evans and Angelico are shit


----------



## Carter84

Why have the best tag team in the world on AEW dark it's the b show ffs lucha bros are class pentagon best wrestler in the world and fenix is the best high flyer , orange cassidy is over I don't know him but he's liked , hands in pockets slapped of someone there , it's fucking mad this match four v four god tony khan no no not liking this .


----------



## Carter84

Bloody hell orange Cassidy hands in pockets jumps from the top rope he's cool asf , I like him he's good . Lucha bros win yeahhhh


----------



## Carter84

Penelope ford is hot asf so is bea Priestley , dr Britt baker and Allie all the hottest woman in AEW I thought they had none , Penelope is good her flipping in the ring is good , Allie is good too , Britt canny good too but I get the feeling she loves herself nah . Bea best wrestler here by far .


----------



## Carter84

Fuck I used good too many times this weeds strong .


----------



## Carter84

I liked britts finsher she has a nasty side to her I like it .


----------



## Carter84

Can't wait for tonight guys feeling high asf , hope everyone is feeling good it's Friday night , I'm off work and I ain't got shit to do , I'm gonna get myself high Day , anyone else blunt style haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> Can't wait for tonight guys feeling high asf , hope everyone is feeling good it's Friday night , I'm off work and I ain't got shit to do , I'm gonna get myself high Day , anyone else blunt style haha


Hehe! Enjoy!


----------



## Carter84

I hope Brian cage gets signed and fights jack hater be a great match as I think there in talks but impact are making him wait his contract out , no injuries now .


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hehe! Enjoy!


Thanks man , enjoy your Friday it's a sweet day 


Peace man .


----------



## Carter84

This should be a good match Jurassic express v scu 

SCU SCU!!!


----------



## Carter84

Luchasuras is fucking built like fuck , he's a big dude


----------



## Carter84

Marko stunt is good for a little kid .


----------



## Carter84

Daniels flossing haha


----------



## Carter84

Anyone else seen this I'm just catching up as I just got put on to this


----------



## virus21

Watching it now. Can I just say that the theme song is far better than WWE's?


----------



## Carter84

Dynamite was cool last week tonight hopefully continues, luchasawrus ( can't spell it lol I'm reckt ) he's fucking just nearly took Scorpio sky's head off , this match is good .


----------



## Carter84

virus21 said:


> Watching it now. Can I just say that the theme song is far better than WWE's?


Hey bro ain't spoke in ages , by far I think lucha bros song is class SCU is too . Codys is meh .


----------



## Carter84

Everyone enjoy tonight's matches I'm off too get fucking smashed bong reayb, blunt ready , joints ready , 

Weed weed weed I'm off my heed


----------



## virus21

Carter84 said:


> Hey bro ain't spoke in ages , by far I think lucha bros song is class SCU is too . Codys is meh .


I meant the show's theme


----------



## Taroostyles

Next week we have 4 matches already 

Jericho/Darby-AEW Title Street Fight 
Riho/Britt-Womens Title 
SCU/Best Friends-Tag Tourney
Lucha Bros/Jurassic-Tag Tourney

Stacked.


----------



## AEW_19

Carter84 said:


> Everyone enjoy tonight's matches I'm off too get fucking smashed bong reayb, blunt ready , joints ready ,
> 
> Weed weed weed I'm off my heed


I've never had weed before but I thought it was meant to chill you out, not strap you to a rocket ?


----------



## Carter84

AEW_19 said:


> I've never had weed before but I thought it was meant to chill you out, not strap you to a rocket ?



Haha it does bro this stuff is the best I've had in ages haha , I'm in outta space!!!

Have a Good Friday!!!


----------



## AEW_19

Carter84 said:


> Haha it does bro this stuff is the best I've had in ages haha , I'm in outta space!!!
> 
> Have a Good Friday!!!


You too. Enjoy your day.


----------



## patpat

Carter maeking out all over the place made me happy :lol 5 pages lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Haha! Yah, dude is living his best life

Smashing that prime bong, watching wrestling and shooting the shit on the forum


----------



## Carter84

Life's great @patpat; this stuff would blow holes in your socks haha 
@LifeInCattleClass; haha u know it bro , life's to short to sit about moaning got to live it to the maximum, work hard play hard only on Friday then I'm on double shifts till next year as a deputy head chef bro , I'm making Moon cakes as I speak the brownies are full of weed the batter tasted nice hehe


----------



## Carter84

virus21 said:


> I meant the show's theme



Sorry bro I'm reckt , yeah man it's cool asf. I meant that I liked there tunes too bro .

Have a Good Friday @virus21;


----------



## AEW_19

Three episodes away from the Halloween show. I'm hoping there is something big planned for that episode. It would be cool to see a theme'd stage and hopefully some big debuts.

We know that Wardlow is coming but he will probably debut at Full Gear. Anyone else that has been linked or you could see potentially debuting?


----------



## patpat

Kenny and hangman vs pac and mox in a "tag match" but it doesnt take a genius to realise that this match will not last 2 minutes before it's the armageddon all over the place.

This feels like such an excuse for a big angle :lol 
I dont see any of those four guys, doing a regular tag match sitting in the corner to make normal tags :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NICE*


----------



## Lethal Evans

Carter84 said:


> Life's great @patpat; this stuff would blow holes in your socks haha
> @LifeInCattleClass; haha u know it bro , life's to short to sit about moaning got to live it to the maximum, work hard play hard only on Friday then I'm on double shifts till next year as a deputy head chef bro , I'm making Moon cakes as I speak the brownies are full of weed the batter tasted nice hehe


A fellow smoker, yessss.
I've just back from Amsterdam man, great time.

Got a few joints rolled some good beer and I'm gonna enjoy a hell of a Friday and rewatch Dynamite


----------



## Carter84

MrEvans said:


> A fellow smoker, yessss.
> I've just back from Amsterdam man, great time.
> 
> Got a few joints rolled some good beer and I'm gonna enjoy a hell of a Friday and rewatch Dynamite



Nice my man the blunt club in town yessss

I'm watching AEW dynamite as it's on in the U.K. At 11pm this match young bucks v private party is fcking class , private party are class .

I've been once fcking mixed my joints up and made a Jude cone fcking wrecked mate I was floating @MrEvans;


----------



## Carter84

This match is fuckung awesome!!! Reckt off my head haha smoking
@MrEvans; check this out


----------



## Lethal Evans

Carter84 said:


> Nice my man the blunt club in town yessss
> 
> I'm watching AEW dynamite as it's on in the U.K. At 11pm this match young bucks v private party is fcking class , private party are class .
> 
> I've been once fcking mixed my joints up and made a Jude cone fcking wrecked mate I was floating @MrEvans;


Ah, Geordiesville makes sense now on your location! I'm from Cardiff man, I went for the FITE subscription - didn't wanna have to wait a day

Man I've gone through a HQ in about 2 hours, I'm next level ha


----------



## Carter84

MrEvans said:


> Ah, Geordiesville makes sense now on your location! I'm from Cardiff man, I went for the FITE subscription - didn't wanna have to wait a day
> 
> Man I've gone through a HQ in about 2 hours, I'm next level ha


Aye mate nice to speak to a fellow U.K. Man Cardiff respect , I went out with woman from gabalfa when I was younger she was hot mate .

I was gonna do that but I've just moved into my new flat mate gotta buy stuff just got this @MrEvans;


----------



## Carter84

Young bucks putting over private party that's sweet that like.


----------



## patpat

This thread is amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I want to be @Carter84 so much right now


----------



## Taroostyles

My predictions for next week: 

Jericho over Darby 

Riho and Britt will be a no contest when Nyla and Bea get involved 

Jurassic Express over Lucha Bros 

SCU over Best Friends 

Page and Omega over Pac and Moxley 

Tough call on the tag matches, I like all 4 teams.


----------



## Corey

Idk what the hell is even happening in this thread... but jesus CHRIST next week's show is stacked! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My objective assessment of the major wrestling shows this week.

1. AEW :mark
2. NXT
3. Smackdown by default because RAW was boring AF.
4. RAW fpalm

AEW! :fuckyeah Wednesday wrestling :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

Lucha Brothers and SCU win, I'm pretty confident on that. Lucha Brothers are going to the finals, and SCU will lose to the Dark Order in the semi finals.


----------



## Taroostyles

I hope they have some plans for Dark Order as they are a great team but still coming off flat. They need to explain their characters better and give them purpose.


----------



## Whoanma

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> My objective assessment of the major wrestling shows this week.
> 
> 1. AEW :mark
> 2. NXT
> 3. Smackdown by default because RAW was boring AF.
> 4. RAW fpalm
> 
> AEW! :fuckyeah Wednesday wrestling :banderas










*for Wednesday night wrestling.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> My objective assessment of the major wrestling shows this week.
> 
> 1. AEW :mark
> 2. NXT
> 3. Smackdown by default because RAW was boring AF.
> 4. RAW fpalm
> 
> AEW! :fuckyeah Wednesday wrestling :banderas


I’ll have to agree with this - mainly as I don’t even watch the rest any more - AEW is the only wrestling show I can stand at the moment


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll have to agree with this - mainly as I don’t even watch the rest any more - AEW is the only wrestling show I can stand at the moment


I think it helps, nearly every match so far on the shows mean something for their storylines. Plus they only running two hours of TV. AEW DARK is a great sidebar too. To promote talent not been used on TV and get the odd big star from AEW wrestling. No scripted promos, or guys only using 50% of what they can do in the ring. Or working a WWE style match.It's refreshing.


----------



## Y.2.J

Where is Joey Janela? :cry


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I want to be @Carter84 so much right now



What's the green for then lol

Could u keep up with geordiesville bro???

Haha. Good dude u are :fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah



Y.2.J said:


> Where is Joey Janela? :cry




I know shit ain't it dude


Peace .

Im rewatching AEW this match with young bucks v private party is fucking class really high spots I wish they would stop licking young bucks assess fucking Jr there not the best lucha bros by far I get young bucks have won loads I respect there work ethic there smart guys who went from nothing to being rich as fuck due to being really savvy fffs young bucks have a kids book that's smart man really enterprising.


Private party over off them was class too , see it's not about the elite!!

Peace.

@razorUK; hey man fellow U.K. Guy here I used to be the name the U.K. Haha , this sites really good , enjoy man.

Private Party v Lucha Bros final I'm calling it now , watch if I'm right I'm going to put a half ounce of weed in a huge cone and fly on a space rocket to the moon hey my girl just made me one @LifeInCattleClass;


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> Private Party v Lucha Bros final I'm calling it now , watch if I'm right I'm going to put a half ounce of weed in a huge cone and fly on a space rocket to the moon hey my girl just made me one @LifeInCattleCass;


Fucking hell - you can ride that one to mars and back brother :lenny

I’m saying Lucha Bros v SCU final


----------



## Carter84

U think that's big mate? Haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just s little big, yes k


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell - you can ride that one to mars and back brother :lenny
> 
> I’m saying Lucha Bros v SCU final


I meant that joint blunt my girl says hi man she's fucking lit haha 

You want to have a bet mate on it your cool I'm a good guy let's say you smoke a joint for the first time bro???

Nah SCU are over this is about putting the straps on either a Up n coming team like private party or a established team like my boys the lucha bros when u speak hardly any English and u get over like them u know there fucking good , pentagon best in the world fuck Seth Rollins and own licking wwes ass Vince probably owns it fucking old pricks needs to fuck off to retirementsville at McMahon mansion .

SCU who's gonna do it though there three man team ?? Aren't they doing a three man belt??



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just s little big, yes k



Joint for your first time if your wrong and I'll smoke 10 blunts in a row??


----------



## The Masked Avenger

What are the AEW Dark matches this week?


----------



## Carter84

Haha I knew u would say no comment @LifeInCattleClass; bro where u from ic u don't mind me asking the USA I'm from the U.K. Fucking countries going to shit wit Boris and his band of mong conservative right wing nut jobs , I'm a social democrat and can't stand Jeremy corbyn and im a labour supporter fcking best party we help the helpless but where cursed when it comes to the economy it's Defo a conspiracy.

That's probably me thinking g mad stuff as this tastes fucking awesome bro .



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What are the AEW Dark matches this week?


Darby allin v Jimmy havoc 

Lucha bros and Angelico and jack Evans v best friends and I forget there name


Main event Jurassic express v SCU

Peace.

Lucha bros on the fucking b show fucking why call it that dark matches were if I'm right , were the matches that didnt make tv cause they were the shit wrestlers Naha Lucha bros best in the world by far , pentagon best is the world and fenix my god that cat he is fucking great he has no fear like pentas chant neither of them have I'm getting that tattooed and I'd like to know what that star on fenix chest means it's a sweet tattoo.

Why call AEW dark man that's a wrong bit of marketing and wrong product , but hey I'm just a huge fan like everyone else , I'm a chef so what the fuck would I know , I don't pretend to be a wrestling expert like a lot of idiots I just say what I think but I've been banned recently nothing to be proud of that's for sure for telling people the truth about themselves as I can't stand wannabe wrestling experts it's just annoying but hey that was then , I'm high asf now so I couldn't give a shit , sorry for the swearing guys/ladies .

Anyone know??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> Haha I knew u would say no comment @LifeInCattleClass; bro where u from ic u don't mind me asking the USA I'm from the U.K. Fucking countries going to shit wit Boris and his band of mong conservative right wing nut jobs , I'm a social democrat and can't stand Jeremy corbyn and im a labour supporter fcking best party we help the helpless but where cursed when it comes to the economy it's Defo a conspiracy.
> 
> That's probably me thinking g mad stuff as this tastes fucking awesome bro .


I’m from South Africa - but I lived in London and I lived in Amsterdam - moving to Berlin soon 

I’ll take your bet - mainly as Lucha Bros will face Private Party in the semi finals - so you can’t win   

Smoke those 10 joints! :lenny


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m from South Africa - but I lived in London and I lived in Amsterdam - moving to Berlin soon
> 
> I’ll take your bet - mainly as Lucha Bros will face Private Party in the semi finals - so you can’t win
> 
> Smoke those 10 joints! :lenny


Haha your going to live in the richest and most highly respected country in Europe , I don't give a shit about the past World War Two like some fucking douchebags right wing extremists mongs, mate you will live well there you got a visa and that sorted my man , cool hope it works out for you man , you seem like a cool guy , how old are you if u don't mind me asking?? You going there with family if u want we can talk in private messaging as you may not want to disclose your life on here , I do like couldn't care fucking less man ain't got shit to hide just a normal wrestling fan hard working guy who's living his last weekend off like a king ax from monday double shifts till next year as I'm a deputy head chef from January I'll be head chef can't fucking wait have a passion for cooking , I love my job I go to work like I'm going out to party as we just get the job done man , were one of the best restaurants in the north east of England .

Peace bro.


----------



## imthegame19

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What are the AEW Dark matches this week?



Kip Sabian vs Sonny Kiss vs Librarian 


Angelico&Jack Evans/Dark Order vs SCU&Cima

Joey Janela vs Kenny Omega-hardcore match(suppose to be ppv quality like Moxley/Janela)


----------



## Saintpat

Apologies if it happened and I missed it (I wasn’t able to watch every minutes of this week’s episode but caught most of it), but now long before someone in AEW uses the TV-14 card to refer to the new heel stable as:

Those Inncer Circle jerks?


----------



## shandcraig

Im calling Lucha bros winning the belts. From a marketing stand point its smart.They are the most over tag team in AEW and still fairly new to many people that have not folllowed them in other promotions like MLW and Impact.They are also a good tag team to start off with some fire because they know how to work the fucking crowd and they have an epic entrance lol. Have a younger tag team almost make it. 

Its also for the history of AEW a good choice to have just like i feel Riho for the history books was a good pick in my view 

Looking forward to some sunny kiss matches,Hes entertaining. Need another tommy dreamer vs Kiss,Dreamer knows how to work with so many different talents and get the crowd into it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> Apologies if it happened and I missed it (I wasn’t able to watch every minutes of this week’s episode but caught most of it), but now long before someone in AEW uses the TV-14 card to refer to the new heel stable as:
> 
> Those Inncer Circle jerks?


That is for sure going to happen


----------



## NascarStan

Taz will be a guest commentator on AEW Dark this week 

https://twitter.com/CodyRhodes/status/1183065071032901633?s=19


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sami jumping ship


----------



## Taroostyles

Funny cause at this point hes the most reasonable guy to jump. He literally got drafted as part of Nakamura, the guy didnt even warrant his own draft pick lol. 

Telling you right now if ends up in AEW he will be presented more as a star in minutes then he ever has in WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## CRCC

TD Stinger said:


>


That's good shit.

They should cut the "October 16th Darby vs Jericho blablabla" part and kick off the show with this promo. The larger television audience should watch this.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Funny cause at this point hes the most reasonable guy to jump. He literally got drafted as part of Nakamura, the guy didnt even warrant his own draft pick lol.
> 
> Telling you right now if ends up in AEW he will be presented more as a star in minutes then he ever has in WWE.


Do you think he's been booked that way cause he told WWE he wouldn't be signing a new contract maybe?

He's the one WWE talent maybe with Harper who I can easily see leaving WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sami's a guy I could easily see leaving seeing how little he's done on the main roster and just from the general attitude I get from the guy. And I'm not even saying he's a bitter guy or anything but I think he would leave given the chance.

But, and I could easily be wrong, I think he's still got plenty of time left on his deal, so I wouldn't count on seeing him in AEW any time soon.


----------



## Bosnian21

TD Stinger said:


>


I love the fact that they’re doing a lot of packaged promos for the midcard guys. You learn more about the character this way than you would with an in-ring promo. The lighting, music and his delivery all help establish his character pretty well.

They just have to make sure they play this on TV next week, which I’m sure they will.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Love the Darby promo

On Sami... not sure if he ever ends up in AEW. Cody tells a story where Sami said to him while they were putting together a match ‘you’re not good enough to make it believable to trade false finishes with me.’

I got the impression in that split second that Cody did not like him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That Darby promo was fire. I am even more hyped for the match than I was. Can't wait for AEW Dark this week and especially the new Dynamite. :mark


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TD Stinger said:


>


The thumbnail matches your sig. Hehe.

But as for the promo: Saw it on youtube and I loved it. It was short, to the point and fit into what his character supposed to be. And people say he doesn't have what it takes to be a star..


----------



## V-Trigger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Love the Darby promo
> 
> On Sami... not sure if he ever ends up in AEW. Cody tells a story where Sami said to him while they were putting together a match ‘you’re not good enough to make it believable to trade false finishes with me.’
> 
> I got the impression in that split second that Cody did not like him


Sami is best friends with The Bucks and Kenny. He will be fine.


----------



## Taroostyles

In 1 promo they just sold Darby Allin as not only a viable contender to Chris Jericho, they told people everything they need to know about who Darby is and what his mission is. 

Absolutely incredible delivery and execution, and the stans are trying to say this kids a geek and wont make it? 

He just cut a better promo and sold his character more than like 90% of the current guys on any roster. This kid has IT, he is gonna be huge.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> Sami is best friends with The Bucks and Kenny. He will be fine.


Ah, I didn’t know

And to be fair, I could’ve read Cody’s expression wrong

I wonder if Sami will be El Generico again in that scenario


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> In 1 promo they just sold Darby Allin as not only a viable contender to Chris Jericho, they told people everything they need to know about who Darby is and what his mission is.
> 
> Absolutely incredible delivery and execution, and the stans are trying to say this kids a geek and wont make it?
> 
> He just cut a better promo and sold his character more than like 90% of the current guys on any roster. This kid has IT, he is gonna be huge.


You mean 20KGs of extra muscle WON’T help you cut a better promo?!!

Mind. Blown. :surprise:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:clap

An absolutely great promo from Darby. The man is going to be a superstar for AEW, along with MJF and Page. People will move the goalposts to disregard him but for as much as Vince and WWE are out of touch, some wrestling fans are clearly out of touch alongside them. It's a different era and a different audience in terms of wrestling. Darby fits the now of professional wrestling. Using past metrics and philosophies from the 80s/90s will only disappoint that crowd further to where maybe pro wrestling for them has passed them by (it has).

Anyways, can't wait for Darby/Jericho this Wednesday. It's going to rule.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Taroostyles said:


> In 1 promo they just sold Darby Allin as not only a viable contender to Chris Jericho, they told people everything they need to know about who Darby is and what his mission is.
> 
> Absolutely incredible delivery and execution, and the stans are trying to say this kids a geek and wont make it?
> 
> He just cut a better promo and sold his character more than like 90% of the current guys on any roster. This kid has IT, he is gonna be huge.


They better put that promo on the show.


----------



## shandcraig

That promo! How can people not like darby. Wrestling is about character and story telling and hes got it. People are so fixated with physical looks. Omg hes not 250 pounds omg he wears tights. Thank god that has been changing over the years. We believe in the same character in movies yet wrestling fans hold onto a old idea


----------



## Y.2.J

That Darby promo...

:done

Dynamite is must watch next week. That was fire.





EDIT: On another note, does anyone know the name of Janela's theme that he used at Fyter Fest again Mox?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TD Stinger said:


>


fuck me this is FIRE.

vignettes like this NEED to make dynamite - putting them on yt is a WASTE.


----------

